# Night Owls



## cabby

Is night owls, the alternative to the early morning posters. I am usually around until the clock has passed the midnight hour, quite often still online at 2am.It must be to do with working the night shift for so many years.
it gives me a chance to peruse the many posts and topics that have been written during the daytime.
The things that I have learnt or giggled at are quite broad in the range of subjects.
peoples views seem to vary according to the time of day as well, now that should surprise you.
I also find it easier to get on with the work I am supposed to have completed during daylight.
spent the last hour wondering why Hobby no longer do the layout that I wanted.I am told that 2012 models have been reduced in the range of layouts.
Not sure about the Pilotes I have looked at. the finish seems to be poor, such as cupboard catches, doors not lining up.But this seems to be the norm these days.
anyone else out there fancies having a moan.or guiding me towards a quality vehicle under 3.5t that does not cost over £70k.apart of course another Fleurette. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## UncleNorm

Morning Cabby! Nearly time for your bed! :wink: 

Isn't it strange how the manufacturers decide to stop making the most successful layouts?! Take Our Adria Coral 650SP for example... In 2007, our 650SP was the only model in the Coral range to offer a DOUBLE side seat behind the driver. So we could accommodate 3 couples on social occasions AND we could create another DOUBLE bed using that side seat.

Adria now produce nothing like it. SINGLE side seat, converting to a SINGLE bed, accommodating only 5 folk, maybe 2 couples and an odd one out. Strange! :roll: 

There you go, another post for your first Night Owls thread.

Good night! :wink:


----------



## alhod

Having been woken by searing lightning and crashing thunder (why else would I be sitting here at 4.00am?) I have been reading through the forum, especially a couple of discussions about the relative merits of various makers. It has struck me before that the constructor we chose seldom seems to be mentioned here, yet as novices we spent quite a long time looking and comparing before settling on Adria. UK makes were eliminated partly because of the upholstery styles but other styling factors did play a part. Turning to the mainland European, Burstner and Chausson were the main contenders. The Adria build quality we thought to be far superior to Chausson and certainly comparable to Burstner. It was fairly close between these but in the end Adria won on layout and the elusive "feelgood".
Almost six months on from delivery and 4,000 miles in UK and France completed, much whilst A-frame towing, there is no reason to doubt that we made the right choice. Initial small problems were ironed out very smoothly (by Chelston) and subsequent issues have turned out to be down to ignorance of operation (m'home novices both!) rather than any faults with the van.
So - what is the reason for no-one seeming to be consider this make? Have we discovered a wondrous secret or is there something we missed? 

I would certainly recommend anyone considering a purchase in the middle range sector to look at Adria alongside the other more prominent names.

Alan


----------



## aldra

We are certainly happy with our adria and the level of comfort

The seats are really comfortable, simply to swivel and adjust and the standard of finish good
Choose ours on the layout as we didn't want a transverse bed but did want a garage

All in all pleased with the choice
Aldra


----------



## alhod

aldra said:


> We are certainly happy with our adria and the level of comfort
> .................
> All in all pleased with the choice
> Aldra


And after having had a Hymer as well - or do you have two? :wink:

(your profile shows your van as a Hymer  )

Good to know there is at least one other satisified customer out there.

Alan


----------



## aldra

At the moment we have 2  

Keep meaning to advertise the hymer but as we were away July/Aug and want to go again in Sept/Oct we dont seem to be around much to sell it :lol: :lol:

Cant alter profile but it does show the coral if you click on Aldra  

We needed more seat belts for our sons/sons-in -law to borrow it otherwise the Hymer was/is great

We did consider another Hymer but in the end our coral SL supreme ticked all the boxes and the money saved was spent on extras :lol: :lol:

Although new it was the 2010 model( fixed twin beds over garage,the 2011 has a rear lounge and no garage so didn't fit our requirements)
we got a good price without exchange . As a show model it came with lots of extras already fitted,leather seats,cab aircon,airbags cruise control etc
so we were very satisfied
Aldra


----------



## cabby

we seem to be creeping into the early morning section.come on now chaps and lassies, use those matchsticks if you need to. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## aldra

What are we calling night

Up to what time?

aldra


----------



## alhod

cabby said:


> we seem to be creeping into the early morning section.come on now chaps and lassies, use those matchsticks if you need to. :lol: :lol:
> 
> cabby


Since I lost much of last night's sleep and my watch now says it's 1.15, can I pretend that is a.m.? :lol: :lol:

Or do I have to wait until next time I find myself here hours after bedtime 
:roll:

Alan


----------



## cabby

go on then allan, I'm a sucker for a sob story.well lets just say we warm the site up for the day shift, they start anytime after 6.30am. :lol: :lol: 


cabby


----------



## ChrisandJohn

aldra said:


> What are we calling night
> 
> Up to what time?
> 
> aldra


Perhaps it depends whether you've been to bed and got up early, or not gone to bed yet. :lol: I suspect you're really an early bird, Aldra.

If someone is working nights that complicates it further.

Chris


----------



## bulawayolass

I have been asleep and just getting up to go to work. Soon be back on nights though


----------



## sallytrafic

Don't want to rain on your parade but this is the fourth or fifth thread called 'night owls' whereas there has been only one early birds ......... and aren't you cheating by putting it in MH chitchat.


----------



## cabby

thank you for that Frank, If it has been flogged to death before then no point in moving it, let it die in peace again.
Obviously we do not have members or visitors during the twilight zone . :lol: :lol: 
Oh and a good morning to all.   

cabby


----------



## Jented

Hi Cabby.
Would have liked to have posted more last night,but with the pooter on the table,and me full of "Falling down fluid" on the floor,the keyboard was out of reach,this problem could get worse,went into the local farm type Co-op in Tabua, to buy some fence posts and.................

THEY SELL STILLS!!!!!,is that a result or what. We have,apples/pears/plums/tanger-whotsits/oranges/grapes and some red fruit that the dutch seem to like,but...yuk!. So if you get a garbled message about 01.00hrs and reports of an explosion in N/Porty land go and observe the night sky,as i may be airborne passing by!!
Watch out all you international brewers,"I have a dream!"
Gearjammer.
PS. Does,"Floating the company" mean you have to fall in the river?.


----------



## aldra

Well, on one hand I am an early bird as I've been up for quite a while, (woke with cramp)

On the other I intend going back to bed once I've caught up with MHF
so its bed time :lol: :lol: 

You sober yet Jented or still airborn :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Jented

Hi Aldra.
Yes,only just!,the ground has stopped pitching up and down,however,my sleep pattern has been upset,.......Dare i say this?
YES! i dare,Jennifer has had to go back to England to have her fuel pump,(Pacemaker LOL) tweaked and without the "Synchronised!!! snoring" of herself and Sassy dog,(It would wake the dead!),i find it difficult to nod off so thats my excuse to have a few small pints,plus the fact that they were selling 1ltr.bottles of a local beer,at......wait for it...... 70cents a LITRE!!
Portugues common sense,we did not realise that it was 1xsix pack per person,so on arrival at the check out with 10xsix packs the cashier smiled,said "No problem" and put them through one at a time,sorted,it was a Lidle shop. Will be on later tonight with more tales of Porty land.
I was going to add that Portugal should be twinned with G.O.C. Yorkshire,but as i see you are from the land of Thwaites Ales,(Is that why Lancastrians hate beer? Oh LOL!) i will resist the urge.Stay well,stay lucky.
Ted


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Just had a phone call from England,ambulance attending to Jennifer at the house,so have to ring back,so... No tales from Porty land for a few days,will post later today as to whats wrong. Stone cold sober so can drive if need to,sorted.
Ted.


----------



## Jented

Hi 
Pacemaker on the blink she is ok,but in A&E for check over. These doctors are very clever and good,but, a 12v pacemaker is no good for a truckers floozy,we run at 24v!! LOL.
Well,i did not think i would be posting tales from Ingerrland on tonights OWLS forum,looks like-
"The tyres got hot on the pick up truck,as down the road they flew!"

Dela and the dealer.....Oh thrice LOL>
Goodnight,Gearjammer


----------



## NeilandDebs

*night owls*

Hello Jented

I sincerley hope that the better half is alright and that they (the doctors) recharge the pacemaker.
Neil


----------



## aldra

Hi jented,

Glad it seems to have got sorted and hope Jennifer is ok now

--and you I guess you were very worried
Take care both of you

Sandra


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Thanks for your concerns,she landed back home about 18.30hrs,very tired,but a lot better,something to do with the blood and the Pacemaker,so i will not have to go to Mega Warp Speed factor 9 for Calais. It is super what they can do in Hospitals,go in in the middle of the night with a suspected heart attack,come out next day,with permission to go to a show in London on Sunday.
Big THANKS! to Doctors and Nurses,you can never be paid enough,all is well that ends well,to infinity and beyond!.
Ted.

PS. Evidently,you CANNOT!! wire a Sat-Nav to a Pacemaker,they told me that in no uncertain manner!,despite me saying Jennifer cannot read a map!!! Whatever happened to Tomorrows World?. LOL.
Goodnight.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I must be late for an earlybird. so I must be ok here.
the merlot has been flowing freely. It helps the trapped nerve in me back. Lady p has been to her pole dancing class.

Now its shower time.
Early start tomorrow, new windows and doors. Silly burgers start at 8 o clock.

Cheers all 
dave p


----------



## GEMMY

Hopefully I'll have my trapped sciatic nerve freed tomorrow,osteopath comes highly recommended.In the meantime the red helps the sleep at night.

tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Nice of you to pop in Gemmy :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## GEMMY

:lol: I'm VERY grouchy at the mo.

tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Maybe you should start a lunchtime thread then.

i would like to start something with that bird on itv at lunchtime with Gino. :lol: :lol: 

dave p


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> ...........
> Early start tomorrow, new windows and doors. Silly burgers start at 8 o clock.
> 
> Cheers all
> dave p


No they wont - not if it is still raining like it is here at the moment!!!

Looking forward to my ride to work in the morning............not!!!

Trying to sleep in a motorhome with the rain pelting down on the roof is impossible - the noise is horrendous........

Someone sing me a lullabye???

C


----------



## geraldandannie

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Someone sing me a lullabye???


Errr .... no.

I'll tell you about something funny that happened the other day. It was Sunday ... no hang on, Monday. Or maybe it was Saturday? Anyway, I'd just left the house ... no, wait a minute, I was just heading home after going to the library. You see, I had these two books that I'd kept for a few days longer than I should have. It wasn't my fault. I was intending to go to the library last Wednesday, only it was shut. It didn't used to be shut on a Wednesday. Or was that a Monday? No, Tuesday is half day closing at the library. Anyway, I was going to go down there on my bike, only I'd left it out in the rain, and the seat was wet. I went into the kitchen to get some kitchen towel, and then I remembered that there was some in the garage anyway. So I went back to the garage, only to find that what I thought was kitchen towel was something else entirely. I forget what. Anyway, I had to go back to the kitchen, and then the phone rang. Now, this is quite unusual, so I answered it, but there was no one on the other end. And then the post came, with my coffee. I ordered my coffee last week, but the one I normally get had run out, so they'd sent something else. A different type, which looked OK, but I thought they'd have phoned me first to check. So I needed to call them ....

Carl? Are you still awake?

Gerald


----------



## Cazzie

zzzzzzzzzz...........oooooh I nearly dropped off then Gerald!
Just thought I'd say hi all. I think I can be classed as a night owl rather than an early bird. Or maybe I'm just an insomniac. Not enough of the red stuff for me tonight either!
Cazzie


----------



## aldra

Didn't work for me either Gerald :lol: :lol:

Cazzie Im a night owl and an early bird

or maybe Im just turning into Maggie Thatcher 8O

Going to download that book now Gerald, Ive given up trying to sleep

Aldra


----------



## lifestyle

I have a confession to make,I have not drank any red wine for over a week,now i cannot sleep.
It`s to late to open a bottle now,or is it too early.
Are we all bonkers on this forum .
:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Les


----------



## aldra

Stick to it Les, your body will adjust its sleeping pattern and you will sleep deeper and better without the wine

unless you normally only drink one glass a night :roll:

Aldra


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Well it worked for me Gerald, :lol: 

No they have not turned up yet. Sun is shining and Lady p had me up at 7 o clock. I did not realise that there were two seven o clocks in a day.

Now I feel like an early nap :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## locovan

geraldandannie said:


> Carl_n_Flo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone sing me a lullabye???
> 
> 
> 
> Errr .... no.
> 
> I'll tell you about something funny that happened the other day. It was Sunday ... no hang on, Monday. Or maybe it was Saturday? Anyway, I'd just left the house ... no, wait a minute, I was just heading home after going to the library. You see, I had these two books that I'd kept for a few days longer than I should have. It wasn't my fault. I was intending to go to the library last Wednesday, only it was shut. It didn't used to be shut on a Wednesday. Or was that a Monday? No, Tuesday is half day closing at the library. Anyway, I was going to go down there on my bike, only I'd left it out in the rain, and the seat was wet. I went into the kitchen to get some kitchen towel, and then I remembered that there was some in the garage anyway. So I went back to the garage, only to find that what I thought was kitchen towel was something else entirely. I forget what. Anyway, I had to go back to the kitchen, and then the phone rang. Now, this is quite unusual, so I answered it, but there was no one on the other end. And then the post came, with my coffee. I ordered my coffee last week, but the one I normally get had run out, so they'd sent something else. A different type, which looked OK, but I thought they'd have phoned me first to check. So I needed to call them ....
> 
> Carl? Are you still awake?
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

Gerald I have just read this at 9.5 and now I have gone to sleep thanks :roll: 
To be honest my Mum used to talk like that everytime no wonder my dad read the newspaper and said yes dear no dear in the right places :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Thanks Gerald - that did the trick!!!!

Reminded me of MY mum too.............and she still does it!!!

Carl


----------



## UncleNorm

Just to remind you Gerald...

That stuff in the garage must have been toilet paper. It sounds like you use a lot!! :roll: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


If I can't sleep, which is very seldom, I exercise my reflective intelligence by designing motorhomes, or flying boats with 'living'!! :roll:  

We're rolling towards the Midlands today. Have a nice day y'all.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Where does one purchase reflective inteligence.

Does it glow in the dark.


Dave p


----------



## geraldandannie

locovan said:


> To be honest my Mum used to talk like that everytime no wonder my dad read the newspaper and said yes dear no dear in the right places


The comments have made me chuckle today. And I know a number of people who talk like this. If I know them well, I shout "JUST GET ON WITH IT!" :lol: Maybe with the odd expletive thrown in.

Gerald


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Well it worked for me Gerald, :lol:
> 
> No they have not turned up yet. Sun is shining and Lady p had me up at 7 o clock. I did not realise that there were two seven o clocks in a day.
> 
> Now I feel like an early nap :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave p


Carl your prediction was correct.
They did not turn up.
A bigger job came in with more profit.

Not to worry i look forward to next Thursday

Dave p


----------



## aldra

so, where is everybody?

Aldra


----------



## locovan

Just going to bed night night :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Hope you had a lovely birthday Mavis  

Goodnight


----------



## aldra

Not late but doing my bit to keep it alive   

Where the H*** are you all

Exhausted 8O

Aldra


----------



## cabby

well normally I would be there with a few wittysisums. :? however am in bling bling county (Essex) looking after the grand kids and the cat.no late nights, but early mornings. :roll: :roll: just managed to get online,had to switch their tv off as it was taking up the wireless transmission from comp.took me ages to find out why it was slow.
we got stuck on the M25 at junc 3, it took us 3 hours to get to the tunnel.I was going to tell them to sing for their £1.50,but they had opened the barriers to try and clear the jam.
don't think I will be back on here for another couple of days/nights.

cabby


----------



## aldra

HI cabby

Your excused :lol: :lol:

Grandchildren and cats   

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> so, where is everybody?


I'm finally online again after my computer crashed. Seems the harddrive has had it. If it's driven so hard why does it not have an airbag?

And why is the repair CD in the very last drawer I looked?


----------



## aldra

Christine,

That's life    

Welcome back

Aldra


----------



## Cazzie

Evening all. We've been very busy today packing up the van ready for the off on Tuesday. France here we come!
I'm exhausted now so should sleep well tonight. We'll be away for 9 weeks so probably won't be on here for a while.
Dave, we've been waiting for a window since May. Latest excuse is a frozen shoulder but I suspect more profitable jobs also!
Nighty night
Cazzie


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Been to the daughters for a Veg Curry,result Aldra,came home with some for tomorrow,so you were right!,also bought some wheaty bangs,so its cereal for me and Sass in the morning not.... "Crisps"LOL.
Nothing much to report other than that,tomorrow i am being invaded by apple pickers and dogs x 4,they did invite me to go with them to the Chicken BBQ shop in Tabua,(A must visit if you are near,bottom end of town)when i declined they said,"Good,we can leave the dogs with you as shade will be hard to find at mid-day".
This could be the highlight of the day,as Sass's ball is reddish,piles of windfall/ripe apples under the trees are reddish so its throw one ball and get five back?LOL. 
Watched the Moto GP,well done Stoner,my favourites Rossi/Simo!/Edwards and Batis? the Suzi rider all did a good job,but the trick is to WIN!!!!. Well thats me off to bed,got to get up early and Hoover/dust/wash up/make the beds/sweep the yard/check for holes in the fences and walk sass-bag,a mans work is never done,Oh Thrice LOL!!.
Goodnight Ted.


----------



## aldra

Cazzie,

Have a great time

We'll be out sometime during that tine for a few weeks

May just bump into you ( hopefully not literally :lol

Aldra


----------



## cabby

just got back from Essex, cannot believe that we had a straight run through the M25.no holdups below there either.   
Was followed by a lonely old man in his car, then saw it was a late night police patrol.   
Hopefully that will be our last trip over the river this year. they hope to be moving back to Sussex very soon.
tried watching Alan Carr on tv, a bit weak, but I suppose he gets the sympathy vote.
anyone else on line tonight/this morning.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Hi cabby ,you are probably abed now

I used to enjoy Alan Carrs' chat shows but haven't seen one in ages

Just browsing MHF for a while

Aldra


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Evening all,
early start tomorrow. New windows and doors. i have to be up by 7:00. I didn`t know that there were two 7s in a day
Dave p


----------



## geraldandannie

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> i have to be up by 7:00. I didn`t know that there were two 7s in a day


Didn't you say this just the other day?

Gerald


----------



## GEMMY

Still flat on my back with this trapped sciatic nerve, last week the osteo nearly killed me, can't walk, or drive, gradually going spare. :twisted: 

tony


----------



## brens

Not where I live Dave :lol:


----------



## cabby

evening all, or is there anyone there.just been wondering what Johnscross new addition will be from tomorrow, hope it is not that silly folding boat.

cabby


----------



## teemyob

*Morning*

Morning!

Just hoping tomorrow, everybody will stop driving around like there is no tomorrow.

I also hope my lotto numbers come up!

(Fingers crossed).

TM

PS: What folding boat?


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Cabby

I'm still here, although probably for not much longer. I think the Ezyboat news is old news now.

I think I've found his announcement on the website:

http://www.johnscross.co.uk/products/Camping-Tent-Awning-Peg-Plastic-Peg-Orange.html

Orange plastic camping pegs down from 19p to 11p !! 8O

which I think you'll agree is groundbreaking, and would certainly make me think about investing in one, probably even before the end of this year.

Gerald


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

geraldandannie said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have to be up by 7:00. I didn`t know that there were two 7s in a day
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you say this just the other day?
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

Yes I did but the fitters never turned up.
At least i have a colection and delivery today to keep me out of the way

Dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

GEMMY said:


> Still flat on my back with this trapped sciatic nerve, last week the osteo nearly killed me, can't walk, or drive, gradually going spare. :twisted:
> 
> tony


Mine is fine now. Just walk about fo bit and do some joging :lol:

Dave p


----------



## cabby

evening all, have we had any news about Johns Cross yet.their new agency that is, or was he meaning the folding boat. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## geraldandannie

Evening, cabby. No, not yet. He hasn't been able to log in to MHF today, so maybe we've missed the important announcement? 8O 

Gerald


----------



## Christine600

Good Evening!

What a lucky coincidence I got my motorhome when I did. So that I now can flee the house when the construction crew work on the road 30 feet or so from our living room. :blob4: 

Also very useful this spiring when my mum ended up in hospital for a couple of weeks and I could stay in the MH in the hospital parking lot. 

They never mention this in the ads! :lol:


----------



## cabby

now that might explain why I saw a motorhome in the local hosp car park last month at night time.
We flee :lol: :lol: whenever we can.   

cabby


----------



## cabby

Just renewed my advert for sale, an inverter, near enough giving away rather than bin it.anyone got a use for it.

cabby


----------



## Christine600

cabby said:


> now that might explain why I saw a motorhome in the local hosp car park last month at night time.


Or a new wild camping spot? 8)


----------



## geraldandannie

We used ours several times when we had major building work going on in our house. Very handy!

Gerald


----------



## cabby

Hi Gerald, we also used the oportunity to escape to the new forest for a few days when we had the house walls re-pointed, rather than sit outside seing all the dust and muck. :wink: :wink: 

cabby

any news about Johns Cross yet   I know they are attending Dussledof on the Pilote stand.should be back on monday I assume.


----------



## cabby

just been reading about the green issues of washing nachines and freezers, very enlightening on another post on here.

cabby


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi cabby



cabby said:


> any news about Johns Cross yet   I know they are attending Dussledof on the Pilote stand.should be back on monday I assume.


No, no more news, although he (Peter) has been online. Maybe there's been a delay?

Gerald


----------



## Christine600

Now that the next year models from Concorde are introduced at Dusseldorf I do not have the latest model anymore. 

Feels kind of good.  Like a worn in pair of shoes. :wink:


----------



## cabby

never thought I would hear a lady say that about her shoes. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## cabby

I see that we finaly get to see the headline banner on Johns cross website.
Autotrail eh, now that may well upset a certain dealer in Peacehaven.
thats if they still have the dealership, unusual to have 2 dealers so close surely. :wink: :wink: or am I seeing something that is not there.so as to speak. :roll: :roll: 

cabby

am dissapointed really, thought they might have gone more european.
Autotrail, Swift, Escape,Autocruise,Hobby and Pilote.maybe gone for the new Bailey. :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob

*Latest*



Christine600 said:


> Now that the next year models from Concorde are introduced at Dusseldorf I do not have the latest model anymore.
> 
> Feels kind of good.  Like a worn in pair of shoes. :wink:


So what are these new models like?

TM


----------



## teemyob

*Just thinking*

Just thinking.

We go away in a short time.

Motorhome needs a new EIS.
Just collected two pallets of turf
Retaining wall not completed
Hardcore and foundations need re-laying to move shed(s)
Top soil not even ordered
Wedding to attend next week (full day Invite)
Both of us Have to go to work in the meantime
Nights drawing in
Letters to write
Log Cabin to re-coat 
Foundations for aforementioned need shoring up
No House Aerial (Cancelling Sky)
VAT to file

Doctors say take it easy!

:lol:

A couple Things that spring to mind:

Fulltimers count your blessings
Glad we no longer have Pets
At least everyone so far, has their health

TM


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Just catching up,hope Johns Cross,goes onwards and upwards,never dealt with him,but from reports on here they seem like are good dealer. Are well,thats me off with the growler,chase Freddie Fox,back and bed,Goodnight.
Ted.


----------



## geraldandannie

G'night, Ted, and others. I was having a late one anyway, and then some cat banging on the cat flap woke me up. And here I am :roll: 

Autotrail dealers, eh? Nice, I suppose. Of all the British vans, I like Autotrail the best. But their habitation doors are on the wrong side for me, and I prefer vans that are one step into the van, rather than 2 or 3.

Like Cabby, I thought it would be another European brand (the Hymer rumour was tasty!), but I wish them every success with it.

Goodnight, everyone. Off to bed (again :roll: )

Gerald


----------



## Jented

Hi 
Had a goodnights sleep last night thanks Geraldandannie,worried about tomorrow though,so may not sleep so well tonight,you have heard of a "White knuckle ride?". Been invited to go with the daughter in her car to Coimbra about 50mins away........ IT WILL SEEM LIKE 50hrs! . Jeremy Clarkson has banned her from driving the "Medium priced car",when ground to air misiles are mentioned on the news,i think ground to ground missile= Claire!! Wish me luck,i will wear clean,(Brown!) underwear just in case.We are due to Launch..oops Leave about 07.30hrs. Hope to post tomorrow night,do you think it has any conection with traveling in the tipper in the good old Limestone cowboy days. (Captain to engine,more power please),still say it lol,old habits die hard.We are down,we are gone.
Gearjammer


----------



## Christine600

*Re: Latest*



teemyob said:


> Christine600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that the next year models from Concorde are introduced at Dusseldorf I do not have the latest model anymore.
> 
> Feels kind of good.  Like a worn in pair of shoes. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are these new models like?
Click to expand...

Newer! 

The Credo looks very much the same. Some new colours and styles. The biggest news is the all new 3rd generation of the Charisma.


----------



## Christine600

Jented said:


> you have heard of a "White knuckle ride?"


I hope you managed to Keep the Shiny side UP,and the Dirty side DOWN.


----------



## cabby

we are down, we are gone. sounds like the old CB days.with a hefty burner in the boot, :lol: :lol: 

how are the knuckles Jented.did you need resusitating halfway. :wink: 

cabby


----------



## Jented

Hi Christine600. And Cabby
YES!!. Whats that saying,"Old age and cunning etc". I arrived at the launch pad and said the immortal words,"Lets go in my motor,you have not driven it yet and you can drive it back?,result. mind you we did get lost?,Coimbra,the city she spends the best part of her leisure time?,ended up on a 1.30 something euro section of motorway,( No need for me to worry about cobweb build up in the power plant area for a few months!!) to get back on course for Mealhada? then home via the twisty turny section through,(Up and around as well, Luso).
Thanks for your concern,all's well that ends well,she has a BMW Z4, i have driven that,it does seem to go better than a Reliant Scimy i once owned,THATS! why i was "Worried",and self preservation kicked in. Shiny side up,dirty side down,way to go.
Women drivers?...... HELL!! drivers.LOL (Secretly.. "Thats my girl!!")
Ted
Edit.. Subject to a DNA test on Jeramy Kyle!! Oh thrice LOL. ( And her being nearly fifty,have i left it a bit late?,LOL)


----------



## Christine600

:lol: I remember my dad getting pretty white behind his beard when I took a right turn with squealing tires with his new and shiny Talbot.


----------



## cabby

Us poor old dads do have to suffer many trials and tribulations with our offspring it seems.I blame mine for my hair loss :roll: :roll: but they take no notice. :lol: :lol: 

cabby

Ps. tried to teach them how to be a cab driver, but I think my style put them off. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Christine600

I do not think my dad lost any hair - it just started to grow in different places. 8O


----------



## teemyob

*Different*



Christine600 said:


> I do not think my dad lost any hair - it just started to grow in different places. 8O


Dads ears hairs grow so that as they get older and deafer, the hairs vibrate more to pass the sounds on. We just hear them later, hence the delay in responding.

Or are you talking about places Daughters should not see?

(For example - "Dad, are you in the Bathroom?")

TM


----------



## aldra

and I always thought the hair in the ears clogged up the brain cells which accounted for the delays in response :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Alldra


----------



## Christine600

*Re: Different*



teemyob said:


> Or are you talking about places Daughters should not see?


I think a peek up his nose once was close enough. 8O


----------



## cabby

s'not funny. :lol: :lol: well maybe it is.
have just rinsed out the fresh water tank in between showers.checked the gas and all systems are working, made up the beds, well the missus did that, started putting the clothes in, we are finally getting away come sat.look out Cornwall here we come.

cabby


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Gosh are the owlers still going strong. 8) 
I checked the handbrake earlier.


The brick is still in place.  
Dave p


----------



## cabby

here for you to enjoy are some memories , in case you missed them during the daytime.see how many you can remember.

http://oldfortyfives.com/thoseoldwesterns.htm

cabby


----------



## aldra

Gosh,

Remember them mostly from the Saturday morning cinema A cowboy film and a couple of cliffhangers to be continued the next week

Those were the days :lol: :lol:
Aldra


----------



## cabby

someone has just lobbed a brick at me, oh all ok it was just DPChemicals at it again.must have caught one of his wheels. :lol: :lol: 
bloming weather, anyone down near Newquay tell me what the weather is like or the forcast for next week.will I need to charge up the Kindle and the boose locker.
are there no late night members these nights then. 8) 8) 
cabby


----------



## UncleNorm

I'm here! Got back in from the local pub quiz about an hour ago. Didn't do very well but not as bad as some. Awful quiz, very distant answers, not like the quizzes that I create.

We have just watched 'Undercover Boss USA'. Why do the Americans weep so easily in front of TV cameras? :? 

Time to read up on missed posts...


----------



## cabby

good evening Uncle Norm, have a gander at my link to old fortyfives.that will take you down memory lane, or sat morn pics.

cabby


----------



## UncleNorm

cabby said:


> good evening Uncle Norm, have a gander at my link to old fortyfives.that will take you down memory lane, or sat morn pics.
> 
> cabby


Surprisingly, I remember lots of those names. Back in the early 60s, I was one of the many that went to the local cinema for Saturday morning matinee. Hundreds of kids and about 2 ushers but never any trouble. It was great fun.


----------



## cabby

.I wondered why they call themselves the early birds as I see they are still posting around the 9pm time, or is that our aussie members. :lol: :lol: 
Just a few more hours and then we shall be on our way.
cabby


----------



## Christine600

Just to even things out let me make a post here this morning.


----------



## aldra

and me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Is this a regular occurance?/?(Spelling and question). Went to a portugues builder who had,"Let me down?" LOL. at 14.00 hrs,took the daughter and grand daughter,she has four years of porty. schooling as interpreter as i thought only the wife would be at home and did not want to appear the bully,"Come back at 20.00hrs says his daughter,he will be home then". Bob the son in law,g/daughter and i,goes back at 19.50hrs,there in the yard is a strapping big chap walking up and down talking on the phone,i says to bob,looks like he has imported some muscle,lol. goes to the house,his daughter says ,not back yet,but soon. Another chap arrives on a m/cycle,he is looking VERY angry. They greet each other and talk away,the m/cyclist then goes to the house and chats.
The g/daughter starts to laugh,so we ask whats happening,she says,"We are all waiting to see Alexandre,she has told him,"Get a ticket and join the queue,that lot are waiting for him as well!".
According to Alexandre,my work will be sorted at 14.00 hrs this friday. Question. Will i be holding my breath until he comes?. There was me thinking its because i am a foreigner,but it appears he tries to screw everybody regardless of their nationality. EU. at work?.
Let you know friday night,if we are proud owners of a stainless steel chimney on the boiler in the garage.


----------



## geraldandannie

Good luck. But I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you.

Gerald


----------



## SilverF1

Evening/night/ morning all.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi / bye Norman / Liz  

Gerald


----------



## Jented

Hi GeraldandAnnie.
I felt sorry for the girl,she was only about 13yrs,and the way she treated the man,it was obviously not the first time irate customers formed a queue. We cannot fault his work but, a proper chimney to me is only 150 euros,brackets and all,so why put a temp. flexi one on and never come back. He could have had a letter written by us in english,recommending him and his mate to others who may need heating and water renewing. Like you say, breath and hold?,NO!! LOL.
Goodnight all,i am off to my bed,enjoy yourselves,(I am worried about Aldra,do you think she has NO bed?,or the unthinkable,she comes alive at night,is scared of Garlic and cannot see herself in the mirror?) Latest headlines,"Vampires (Is cabby another?)have taken up Motorhoming"LOL. You heard it here first on OWLS. 
Ted.
PS. I will be sleeping with one eye open tonight,just in case LOL.


----------



## Christine600

Well atleast vampires are proper Night Owls.


----------



## geraldandannie

Jented said:


> PS. I will be sleeping with one eye open tonight,just in case LOL.


Good idea, Ted. You've got me worried now :?

Gerald


----------



## UncleNorm

Gerald, dear chap, would you mind awfully changing your avatar photo? You and Annie look unhealthily WELL!! :? :roll: :wink: 

TIA


----------



## geraldandannie

UncleNorm said:


> Gerald, dear chap, would you mind awfully changing your avatar photo? You and Annie look unhealthily WELL!!


Sorry, Norman - our avatar is just a true reflection of our current status! In fact, we're probably even more weller than when the photo was taken.

Gerald


----------



## Jented

Hi. 
I did not know Paul Weller had a brother,"More weller" :wink: .
Right. The amount of information that can be asked for and given on this Forum,Quiz master members,why not Challange! the Egg Heads?. There appears to be some very well educated people out there,so you would be in with a chance,and i would be very happy in the audience,knowing Veronica Kepple? would be there,LOL. Aren't i the sneaky one!. Go on,your worth it,what have you got to lose,i am sure there will be ladies who could knock up a soft toy Owl,as a mascot,and you may all get to Wild Camp in the car park of the TV.studio,win,win.
Ted.


----------



## vardy

- As the original Night Owl, when all you lot used to be in bed and I was creeping around on my tod, I would like to know what has happened to get you all out of the midnight woodwork?

Having had lots of sad stuff going on I have been on the AWOL (A-OWL?) missing list for a while.

I come back to find a whole bunch of you have obviously been bitten on the neck.

BUT..... I bet you haven't got enormous fluorescent green jim-jams on have you!!!! I have had a recent birthday and it is quite clear that my nearest and dearest HATE me.

You have not seen the things - Mind you, you might - I am wearing them in the van at select weekends.

Needless to say my love life is curiously in decline at present. Can't think why......... :lol:


----------



## Jented

Hi Vardy.
Those luminous "Jim-jams" sound suspiciously like "Safety Gear" worn by roadside recovery crews,perish the thought,but have you been "Recovered"lately by one such person?. Could be your nearest and dearest liked the look of them,got you a pair? when you wear them,you had better be prepared for "Action"(These women and uniforms). When i went to do N/Service,my,"Mummy!" LOL!! said i had to be carefull of women hanging around the camp gates...... I spent TWO YEARS at the bloody gate,and never saw a one!LOL
NO where in the things Vampires avoid,does it mention,"Luminous Green Jim-jams",so don't think your safe if on a rally/meet, with Aldra and Cabby!. Well thats me off to my bed,i look like a French onion seller,with strings of Garlic instead around me.
Ted.
PS. Just one more laugh,my mother is still alive,soon to be getting a telegram from Buck house,god willing. There is me at the Dr's and Jean a super nurse wanting to give me an injection so i says to her,"You cannot stick that thing in me until me ma's here,she replied,"Will it be a long wait?".When i told her she was still alive,we had a good laugh,then she stuck the needle in before saying,"Ready steady,Go!". Can i sue?


----------



## Christine600

Vardy you and your jim-jams would be useful when camping. All the gnats and other flyers would be attracted to you and away from the rest of us!


----------



## aldra

The vision of florescent green Jim jams Vardy, at least you could be a beacon on a dark campsite

Back now from my night foraging you can remove the garlic Ted

I'm a modern vampire, Garlic with everything, do keep up :lol: :lol:
a few more hours before the sun is up, today is supposed to be a lovely day with sunshine

Aldra


----------



## vardy

I put 'em on the line this morning and I have not seen one bird in the garden all day............

They go nicely with the fluorescent green skin 8O


----------



## aldra

good evening everyone, so where is everyone?????

Vardy you brought the tone down with all this talk of the Incredible Hulk pyjamas, still though could be useful on a rough ferry crossing :lol: :lol:

Ted, you still birdwatching? :wink:

Well a while longer and I am off to bed

Sleep tight and mind the bugs??? dont bite

Aldra


----------



## Jented

Hi.
NO!!,Alexandre did not turn up,what a surprise,so,no more mr niceguy. On a better note,instead of waiting to watch ITV +1,our daughter who popped in to invite me out down to "Pepe Seco's Pizza Parlour in Tabua" (Very good),showed me how to get it on another channel,so....... Daughter 1,wife 0. oh dear,thats me in the dog house again,(Move over Sass.)
I did not come on last night,as the sad news of Rosbothams,took the shine off the day,then tonight,waiting for DCI Banks to start at 22.00hrs,(Not knowing the secret channel,lol) listening toYou tube music, REM song,"Everybody hurts",the words,"Everybody hurts,take comfort in your friends" took on a whole new meaning,sad..
On talking to Gisselda,our neighbour,(Why was i born in 39,instead of 59?. Bugger!),she assured me that if i drink enough alcohol,i will be safe from night predators. So tonight........I am stone cold sober,LOL!!!. I am not so sure though,how safe on site a male person can be,with ladies saying on this Forum, that on their way back from the shower block,the only thing that protects their modesty is a "Tight grip!!",on the front of their wrap around dressing gown!!.oooeeeer missus..What would happen if some joker(Who?) shouted,"Clap your hands,LOL"
Well i do hope your worlds are safe and sound,keep your U'bolts and wheel nuts tight,stay well,stay lucky,Jennifers back in a fortnight,so,........ How soon should i start cleaning up? :wink: 
Ted .
PS. Edit. Bird watching...YES!!, Lidls car park,intermarche/Mini Preco/Pingo Doce and the big stores in Coimbra... But don't tell JENNIFER!!!


----------



## aldra

Ted, know how you felt, Pauls post left me in tears yesterday, she was so young and so is he for such a tragedy to happen in that way. My kids range from 45 to 38 and they always stay youngsters don't they

Any way I really am going to bed know have an early start taking the grand daughter to her sat job in Bolton---she's never heard of buses
:lol: :lol:

Glad Jennifer is back with you in a couple of weeks she'll sort you out :lol:

Goodnight
Aldra


----------



## geraldandannie

I've been out on a quiz night, sober too (I was driving). Trying to make up for the lack of beer now, and watching "End of Days" on the TV.

The van's all packed for a little jolly with some chums tomorrow. Hope the weather's fine. We're looking to start cranking up the nights away figure on this new van.

I really should get off to bed. I know Arnie's going to win the day in the film.

Gerald


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Thats me off to roost as well.just back from taking Sass bag on her last Freddie fox chase. As regards buses,someone related to me who is at school and finds it hard to get,"Feet on the floor" AM!,has been heard to say,"Have you turned the car around yet,i will be late??" .her brother when asked if he wanted to help me wash his mothers car said,"I'd rather not",if i had not got sight of the dead eye from J.,my boot would have been three laceholes up his behind. I was young and bad,but usefull,todays kids seem to lazy to be bad,is it Me?. G'Night
 Ted


----------



## geraldandannie

Jented said:


> todays kids seem to lazy to be bad,is it Me?. G'Night


You could be right. Motivation is a word that doesn't seem to be in most of their dictionaries.

G'night, Ted. Sleep well.

Gerald


----------



## aldra

Megs isn't lazy

works very hard Now at college with 10 A stars GCEs and 3As and2 Bs at AS Level. Doing her final year at college

After all why get the bus when you can twist Grandad around your little finger :lol: :lol:

She's the oldest of our 10 grandchildren and the rest are learning fast :roll: :roll:

Aldra


----------



## Jented

Hi Aldra.
One word.
Woe-Men!

I LIED about the one word!
Ted


----------



## Christine600

Have been fuzzing about with the computer for the last hours. Sorting pictures and documents into folders. Always seem to end up doing such things late in the evening. So now the desktop have only a few icons left. I can even see my desktop picture again! :roll: 

Outside the house young drivers must have left several pounds of rubber with their driving. Must be a severe lack of skills when they give full throttle and the car just stand there squealing. :lol: 

Time for a snack I think!


----------



## Jented

Hi.
On early tonight,up at sparrows tomorrow. Good news,the Black Redstart came back about14.00hrs and gave me a display,flying up under the patio chairs catching insects,have seen dragon flys as big as helicopters and butterflies,when walking up through the woods,you had a job to miss them,magic. Freddie Fox has eluded the Barmy Border Collie from the Emerald,nothing new there. Good news about Pommie,the dog that came to be fostered....... WRONG! should have read,"Move in",super ending.
The only setback today was tonights tea,found a "Tasty treat" in the little freezer bit on top of the fridge,American Hot dogs,doing my Mr Magoo impression thought that will do nicely i could already taste them as i undid the package. From the dark recesses of my memory,the writing on the package,(portugues) triggered O'level spanish..... "FOR!!!!! American Hot Dogs"... YES! just the bloody ROLLS,Bugger. So,i sat down to A/H/dog rolls and scrambled eggs,that old saying,"While we have our two hands we will never starve"
Well,thats me and Sass off to roost,hope i am asleep first,her snorings getting worse,i am sure she has the lungs of a horse.I have spent quieter nights,sleeping in a lay bye on the A1 in the lorry!!
Ted.


----------



## Pusser

It's 'alf 4 and I am in a mobile home in the South of F having been awakened by a disturbing noise outside.

I peaked outside through the curtains carefully so not to let any would be burglar see me topless and have a heart attack. I am a kind and thoughtful man.

Outside is a "dark and stormy night" 8O with winds due to hit gusts of 65kph later today. I prefer my storms in mph as they don't sound as dangerous. 8O

After some soul searching I believe the noise is being caused by an un-pruned bush striking the our outside wall and I doubt whether burglars would spend much time tapping the same spot in time with the gusts of wind so I have taken comfort from that logical thought.

Today should be sunny and Tuesday will be above the 80's with wall to wall sunshine and the remainder of the week similar with the addition of a few clouds now and again.

I love France at this time of year as most people have gone home and everywhere is quiet and peaceful except for one bush I know. My other favourite is Spring, before anyone else gets here.

On the way down I had to turn off into a side road, do a U turn and stick in the Satnav the POI for a Campinile hotel where I had previously booked as it was not where I had stuck in previously.

I had expected the satnav to tell me to turn right and go back the way I had come but it told me to turn left and so I did; right in the path of a lorry belting down the hill. I was on a main road on the wrong side. Quick as a flash I thrust the auto into reverse which would not go and while I was sodding about the car under its own weight and abetted by my 17 stone and my wifes 7 stone rolled back and around into the road I came out of.

I was now on the wrong side of the side road with another car from the main dual carriageway wondering how he could turn into the road I was on and he decided to sit there until I made a move causing a queue behind him.

The lorry driver in fact had slowed down long before he got to me having worked out I was English and as he passed he pointed to his head and then to me and I knew I was at one with this experienced commercial driver. :roll: 

Eventually I sorted myself out and once I got to the hotel gave this matter some thought.

I decided that had the lorry been nearer we would have been killed and I would have just wasted £50 quid on a hotel we would not use.

Therefore I worked through the issue and realised that if I am given a series of unexpected conundrums my concentration while driving is seriously undermined. I also think tiredness had a part to play as i had driven approx 520 miles starting out at 5am in the morning.

So I have decided that in future I will do two hotel stops on the way down and two on the way back preferably stopping at places of interest so we can actually have a look around the places and the journey be part of the holiday.

In summary I think it is like air crash investigation on TV. Invariably it is a sequence of uncommon events that lead to disaster.

So don't over do it seems to be the catch phrase.

The burglar or bush is still tapping outside but I am buggered if I am going outside to break the twigs at this time of the morning so I am going back to bed to dwell on the above issue once more as I need to ensure that the message I have just given is hammered home to me as well.


----------



## Christine600

Jented - this is for you:










Pusser what you need is a bush burglar. :lol:


----------



## locovan

Pusser said:


> It's 'alf 4 and I am in a mobile home in the South of F having been awakened by a disturbing noise outside.
> 
> I peaked outside through the curtains carefully so not to let any would be burglar see me topless and have a heart attack. I am a kind and thoughtful man.
> 
> Outside is a "dark and stormy night" 8O with winds due to hit gusts of 65kph later today. I prefer my storms in mph as they don't sound as dangerous. 8O
> 
> After some soul searching I believe the noise is being caused by an un-pruned bush striking the our outside wall and I doubt whether burglars would spend much time tapping the same spot in time with the gusts of wind so I have taken comfort from that logical thought.
> 
> Today should be sunny and Tuesday will be above the 80's with wall to wall sunshine and the remainder of the week similar with the addition of a few clouds now and again.
> 
> I love France at this time of year as most people have gone home and everywhere is quiet and peaceful except for one bush I know. My other favourite is Spring, before anyone else gets here.
> 
> On the way down I had to turn off into a side road, do a U turn and stick in the Satnav the POI for a Campinile hotel where I had previously booked as it was not where I had stuck in previously.
> 
> I had expected the satnav to tell me to turn right and go back the way I had come but it told me to turn left and so I did; right in the path of a lorry belting down the hill. I was on a main road on the wrong side. Quick as a flash I thrust the auto into reverse which would not go and while I was sodding about the car under its own weight and abetted by my 17 stone and my wifes 7 stone rolled back and around into the road I came out of.
> 
> I was now on the wrong side of the side road with another car from the main dual carriageway wondering how he could turn into the road I was on and he decided to sit there until I made a move causing a queue behind him.
> 
> The lorry driver in fact had slowed down long before he got to me having worked out I was English and as he passed he pointed to his head and then to me and I knew I was at one with this experienced commercial driver. :roll:
> 
> Eventually I sorted myself out and once I got to the hotel gave this matter some thought.
> 
> I decided that had the lorry been nearer we would have been killed and I would have just wasted £50 quid on a hotel we would not use.
> 
> Therefore I worked through the issue and realised that if I am given a series of unexpected conundrums my concentration while driving is seriously undermined. I also think tiredness had a part to play as i had driven approx 520 miles starting out at 5am in the morning.
> 
> So I have decided that in future I will do two hotel stops on the way down and two on the way back preferably stopping at places of interest so we can actually have a look around the places and the journey be part of the holiday.
> 
> In summary I think it is like air crash investigation on TV. Invariably it is a sequence of uncommon events that lead to disaster.
> 
> So don't over do it seems to be the catch phrase.
> 
> The burglar or bush is still tapping outside but I am buggered if I am going outside to break the twigs at this time of the morning so I am going back to bed to dwell on the above issue once more as I need to ensure that the message I have just given is hammered home to me as well.


Oh dear will you please go careful your to precious !!!
But love to hear the stories again from you have a great holiday xx


----------



## Jented

Hi.
There could be more than one freddie Fox! Tonight myself and the Leitrim LARD!! hound Sassbag,went on our last chase Freddie Fox walk about 11.50. Just about to turn round for home,and off she goes in hot pursuit mode,i walk back down the lane to the road,stood perfectly still,waiting about 00.20hrs ,a movement....... only Mrs Freddie Fox,she looked perfect,lovely coat,big bushy tail,she had not seen me and for what seemed a whole minute i watched her as she cast up and down,when i said hello she just stares at me,turns around and walks back into the woods. So where is the Lard hound,she appears about 13.00hrs from a different direction from Mrs F.F. She knows she has incured my wrath!so tonight she will not get a biscuit!!,only half a one lol.
The stars are so clear,you could nearly count them,special nights,grab them while you can and put them in the bank for the long cruel winter nights. Well for the second time tonight,thats me for my bed.
Goodnight..., g'night ... , GOOD NIGHT John Boy....LOL!!
Ted .


----------



## aldra

Hi Ted sounds lovely, Foxes,late night and stars go well together, you are getting to be quite poetic

Trust you are tucked up sound asleep now

Pusser, take care, I feel your next book coming on if you can stay in the right lane and avoid oncoming lorries 8O

Christine Hi  

Im up because Albert wont stop snoring and the dog decided as he cant sleep either he needed to go out

Going back to bed soon in a different bedroom  

Aldra


----------



## locovan

Ted Your getting so poetic in your old age thanks for the PM and tonight lay out some food for the fox and take a photo.
Im there on top of the Mountain looking at you and watching the stars 
I really will have visit and see for myself and you can be my Jamie Oliver :wink:


----------



## aldra

Well its not very late but I hardly got any sleep last night (altogether now aaaah)

If he snores tonight I shall just exterminate him :evil:

In Israel during the Hamseem, in days gone by you could kill your wife and be ok because of the desert wind

I shall invoke the modern day equivalent just need to sort out the details

Ted don't forget to feed that fox and inbetween train that dog to return within 2 mins

Pusser you still alive escaped all oncoming lorries today?

Mavis you would be happier with Ffloyd, I would be he drinks and cooks sounds much more like Ted

I know he's not here anymore but his legacy lives on

Goodnight everyone

Till tomorrow

Aldra


----------



## Jented

Hi Aldra.
I like the sound of this Hamseen? is there a travel agent who specialises in tours to Israel during this period? Of COURSE!! i would take Jennifer!.
Ted.
PS. Would it be possible to get one return and one single?.....at OAP rates?...


----------



## locovan

Ted hi I have PM'd as i cant find my Mountain :wink:


----------



## UncleNorm

And what have we all achieved today? Do tell. :wink: 


I was up by 9.30 which is quite early for me. I'm more of an owl than a lark. I can happily stay up until 2.00am, then have my 8 hours sleep.

I was at the barber's by 10.20, home by 11.20 as there was a queue! No.2 all over, not that there's much left to cut! :roll: 

I managed to speak to my surgeon's secretary because I'm expecting an appointment (which hasn't been made yet!). It's a year since I had my prostate removed!!  

Then I found time to plane the edge of the bathroom door. I fitted new hinges last week, to replace the 24 year old ones. Being slightly thicker, they made the door a tight fit. I finished with a rub down of sand paper followed by a couple of touches of wood stain. AOK. 8) 

At 3.00pm, I popped over to see our motorhome dealer to try to develop the engine failure story. The Sale of Goods Act says that our contract is with them. No-one of importance around. The owner was at a new site that he's developing at S****horpe. His deputy was at the Assured Leisure site near Chesterfield. So I left my details and came home. I'll catch up with them at the weekend at Lincoln. 

Tomorrow, I need to attempt a fix of the cracked shower base. I'll use Epoxy Resin, which I've used very successfully before when a strong, neat finish is needed. 

BFN

There's always a job!! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## cabby

good evening to you all from the very wet campsite near Barnstable, not a good signal either where we are. have I missed much exitement over the past week.picking up a decent signal on the laptop in the hills and valleys using the vodaphone dongle is very frustrating to put it mildly.

cabby


----------



## Jented

Hi Cabby.
Just off to roost,but as you can see,Locovan has lost a bloomin' mountain!,if anybody finds it Portugal wants it BACK!!!!. Its a peak on the Caramulo mountains called Caramulinho,we have claimed it for england,and renamed it "Mavis"!,it sits on top of the range is 1074 mtrs high and shaped like a sharks tooth,i am offering a reward,some old Escudo? i found in an old car seat up in the garage loft. There were lots of other car bits up there,could i be part of the EU. car ringing cartel,soon to be seen on Police 5?,if so,whats the portugues for,"Doing Porridge". and will i still get my pension?
Ted aka "I am reviewing..." Ron Moody, TOP man.


----------



## commuter

I was up at 3am Tuesday after my darling daughter decided to throw up in her bed. managed to get into work at 10am after doing the school run with my son, left the office again at 14:30 to pickup son from school got home at 15:30 and my wife left for work returning at 22:00 at which point we passed in the hallway as I went back to the office to try and get my days work completed and I'm still here now running analysis reports and mailing them out 

It's been a funny old day :sleeping: 

ps I need to be back here in 6 hours and I've still got another hour to do then a 30 minute drive home

pps it was 12:29 when I posted this


----------



## Pusser

aldra said:


> Pusser you still alive escaped all oncoming lorries today?


Yep. I made it through yesterday. However, I asked my beloved to get me some sun protection that was the spray type and not oily.

The only one she could find was for 10 euros by Garnier so of course she demanded payment immediately on hand over.

On the beach in the plus 80f sun I began the spraying and at my size it is like respraying a bus and takes time. But its quality time because I can marvel at how big I have grown and it is only because of selecting loads of quality food.

By the time I had finished spraying it was almost time to pop back 200 yards to the mobile home for lunch. My favourite is a Casino brand veg soup with bagette.

As I was collecting my stuff (wifey stays on the beach and I bring her back a ham bagette) I noticed the spray had no big sun factor number on. All the instructions were in French of course.

Got back and went to find someone in the office to translate and what wifey had got me was spray on sun tan. So I am now waiting to turn orange.

If I do turn orange which should happen today I will not be turning up on the beach looking like an Oompa Lumpa as I shall find better things to do i.e. hide.

But I do have to make an appearance at Montpelier airport to pick up sister in law. She will be so ashamed being met by a giant satsuma. Say La Vee, We all get days like this don't we? Must get money back of missus.


----------



## locovan

http://www.panoramicearth.com/4626/Viseu/Caramulinho

I have found my mountain Ted (I think) thankyou for naming it after me 
Sorry you didnt find the foxes last night.

Pusser Gerald and I can collect up and write another book again your beginning to tell your tales here though nothing as funny as the driver seat loo yet.
My friend bought one of your books from me and they couldnt put it down and still laughs about your travels.
It was brill.

Have a good day and maybe I will be up tonight 
Love Mavis


----------



## Christine600

What a great looking mountain you got, Mavis.  

It's so nice and quiet outside. Not a sound - not even a owl!


----------



## geraldandannie

Time for bed. Just finished editing and uploading a kayaking video from this evening. Nothing too exciting, but quite pretty offshore. All from a £30 Kodak video camera, and iMovie.

Fun time. Have a good night, everyone  

Gerald


----------



## Christine600

Have a good night, Gerald!

Not asleep yet and I'm itching to go down to the MH and sort out that messy GPS cable. But if I do I won't get any sleep tonight. :roll:


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Another day,another dollar,nearly got the place up together,hardest work done. Looking forward to the Spitfire program,i thought it was very good,but like i said on a post,with the RR Merlin sound track,WHO!!!!?,all but drowned it out with "Musak". If you did not see it,you missed some great comments from a few of the WW2 fighter pilots that were there,and a comment from a lady Auxiliary Pilot,one of many who delivered them to airfields from the factories without guns or radios,she said two things,first,"Flying the Spitfire was the nearest thing possible as to fly yourself" and second, "If you were in trouble,you made for the nearest airfield,if their was an American airbase you made for that because the food was better! and you were invited to go to their PX,(NAAFI) where you could buy chocolate and............... Lipstick! Thats a proper girl.
Mr,Mrs. Fred Fox,must be off on a long weekend somewhere as tonights "Walkies!",was out,up the lane,back home,biscuit and she has gone to bed while i type this up.Well thats me off as well,to all of you working the night shift...Thanks. Its nice to know some people will work the back shift, so the world keeps ticking over,thanks again.
G'night.
Ted


----------



## vardy

O my good grief what gave me today's bright new idea. "I'll ride a bike" I thought. - Get fit and lose the bits that stick in embarrassing rotundment through the undulations of the ninth set of Fiamma chairs at cocktail time and always get caught in those abominably candid bl**dy gallery shots. 

When will the flipping wives STOP buying their would be David Baileys those vile zoom lens cameras at every birthday and Xmas? They're like a legion of fleece clad stalkers. Have these women got no shame - what happened to pants and socks wrapped round ****? 

Yeah, back to the pedal party. Right. 'Cept that I got the 'flu and a migraine and a homicidal strop on and when I got there the room was stuffed to the gills with happy clappy septugenarian bikers in pastel anoracks, who were obviously on some sort of mood enhancing supplement made by Sanatogen. 

Tea, cake and various gall bladders and bowels later we set off. Well at least they did. I trailed behind with a concerned teenager in a striking bike hat. And huge dreads tied in a turban. This did not bode well as the local youth looked on in merriment through my chain link cage.

Everybody went off to ride round the park.

Without me.

I spent two hours in the children's playground under strict supervision and mass derision. My street cred has gone, I am a woos. This realisation has not gone down well. Neither has the swelling on a (remarkably still important) very personal area of my uncharted territory. 

Following the experience, I called into Halford's to avail myself of a very large, padded spectacularly uncool mountainous buttock supporting saddle. It would fit a shire horse's arse. The latter half of the previous phrase is coming somewhere close to how I feel.

As I write, there is a faint whiff of Germolene emanating warmly from the engine room. I found it in the garage and dusted the fluff off. Needs must when you're desperate.

On leaving (after further Medicins Sans Frontieres style discussion and more tea) - the chirruping chorus was "You are coming back next week, aren't you?"


'COURSE I AM............... :roll: 

P.S. There will be NO photographic evidence so do not bother with the gallery.


----------



## aldra

That's cheered me up this morning Vardy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## vardy

- We aim to please........

Plus, I have come to a disturbing suspicion that somewhere in the dim, distant "creative writing" (don't ya just HATE that local government library resource-funded death of all talent and originality phrase) ancestry ...........


I MIGHT BE RELATED TO PUSSER!!!!!!!! ( Help) 8O


----------



## Christine600

I just came in after polishing my motorhome for the first time. Not the whole van - just the rear wall. Took me about 90 minutes. And I'm completely worn out. :lol: 

I started a bit too late so the last hour or so it was too dark. But I'm silly stubborn and had to finish the wall before stopping. :roll:


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Not "Silly stubborn". It shows drive/true grit,always finish what you start,proper job. 
Gearjammer.


----------



## locovan

Evening Ted are my lights on yet ???
Hope you see Mr fox and family tonight :wink:


----------



## Christine600

Evening Ted & Mavis!

Thank you Ted! I'm glad it's done - can't wait to see the spots I missed tomorrow.


----------



## Jented

Hi. Locovan & Christine.
Your lights are on now,and reading your post about how good you felt,your namesake looked superb today as well,with the clear air and sun shining onto it. I think the foxes will take some seeing again outside here,there are two or three stray dogs in the area,one,Goldie,a big fine looking dog and i met when we first moved in,walking Sass on the last walk,a large shadow started to stalk along on the field at the side of the lane,being as there are wild pigs about and some of the dogs are WILD!,i prepared to defend the two of us,"Baggage!",kept looking,no attempt to defend her Master?( Dream on!!).That shadow was Goldie as we now call him,he looked us over,next thing a tug on my hand,(Adrenalin IS!! brown),he had sneaked up and given me a grip? NOT a bite,we stood there in the dark i gave him a pat and said hello,tension between us evaporated,since then he finds us often on different walks in the area and travels with us some of the way. A super dog,looks as if he is part Retriever,part Estrella hound,he is fed by at least four of us in our little hamlet,sleeps often in the ditch at the side of the lane,has been known to sleep on our porch,but will NOT,come in,sad.
Do you know,i have to pinch myself sometimes,its a little bit of paradise on earth,by the way,the Black Redstart was feeding again today,having read about them nesting in old factories,the four of us have enough outbuildings to start a colony LOL. Stay well,stay lucky,will be off for a while,but will read about your days later on,take care.
Ted.


----------



## locovan

You make it sound so romantic there :wink: 
There are so many strays in Spain as well as people have come back to the Uk or where ever home is and leave their pets behind.
So cruel.


----------



## Christine600

Thank you for beeing kind to the dog Ted. Stay well and lucky yourself wherever you are off to!  

That is cruel Mavis!  I wonder if some dogs run off and cannot be found since they are all so far away from home.


----------



## Jented

Hi .
I may have a picture of him asleep across the road on my camera,if not i will get a photo of him next time he is asleep outside Souhms? (Sounds like sounds) house,Isselda and herself between them must have 15-20 cats,plus three dogs and Sassbag,and they all rub along just fine,Isselda also feeds three wild cats across the lane and i have seen them waiting for her at tea time for their tea!
Well into every life...LOL. The right lens has just fell out of my readers,Oh Joy!!, two spare pairs are,one in the truck,and one on the bench in the garage,i have the screw,but cannot get the Jewellers screw driver,(On extended loan from Jennifers uncle) and it to "Work together".... Mr Magoo me. So,have a good night and hopefully i can get them sorted for tomorrow.Just one more snippet,True!,Isselda lives in the "Witches house"..... I shall say NO more,lol,but will use this in my defence should Jennifer challenge me about my nocturnal habits....... Oh thrice lol. This is me saying goodnight,with only one lamp working.
Ted.


----------



## locovan

Christine600 said:


> Thank you for beeing kind to the dog Ted. Stay well and lucky yourself wherever you are off to!
> 
> That is cruel Mavis!  I wonder if some dogs run off and cannot be found since they are all so far away from home.


I wouldnt let Louis off lead when in Spain just in case he run off as I wouldnt be able to come back to the UK until I had found him.

Hope your glasses are mended by now Ted :roll:


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning all you night owls

Have a good day when you surface 

Jennifer must be close to joining you Ted ?

Will catch up one night 

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

Hi Sandra!

Rain again today so no more MH polishing. But I've been on the computer all day downloading stellplätze and service points to my TomTom. So my next trip should be a breeze. 



locovan said:


> I wouldnt let Louis off lead when in Spain just in case he run off as I wouldnt be able to come back to the UK until I had found him.


And that could take some time if Louis decided to run home on his own! :?


----------



## Jented

Hi Owls .
Yes thank you the glasses are fixed, yes,jennifer is closing in at the speed of light,arrives on the third at Faro,going down to meet her, and we hope to have a few days around Gibraltar/southern Spain, and Goldie the dog,as soon as he turns up again(The bakers van comes about 11.30hrs mon/wed/fri,SO!! does he!) i will get him to pose. Been a cracking day here,as it was sunday,i had a day off,watched Spooks tonight,thought it was very good. Finished a bottle of home made Nettle Wine,whoever brewed it got it right!,and made one of my favourite meals.potato/corned beef/stir fry veg/onion and tinned tomatoes,stir fried,bread,butter and beer,well,when J gets back,its all healthy eating!
Start the big clean up inside tomorrow,mop,hoover,dust,Mr Bloody Sheen. Does it make you sneeze?,oh and WASH UP,it will be nice to go in the cutlery drawer and find a knife,fork and spoon in there again ,not to mention tea spoons,LOL. This 10 minute rice is good,you can have a bag of that while your meal is cooking! Are well,just got to take the black and white growler for last patrol,check ,Mavis is well lit!,see the bats zooming around the lights and say goodnight to the plough,its funny,but it is comforting wherever you go to look up and find that,Ursa Major?
Ted/......Jack? Mavis? :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Christine600 said:


> But I've been on the computer all day downloading stellplätze and service points to my TomTom. So my next trip should be a breeze.


Don't forget that sometimes the data is old, untrue, or inaccurate :evil:

But yes, we've often found surprise stopping places by looking at the TomTom as we're driving along 



Jented said:


> Hi Owls . Mr Bloody Sheen. Does it make you sneeze?


Hi Ted - to be honest, I wouldn't know. We don't use it, either in the van or at home.



Jented said:


> say goodnight to the plough,its funny,but it is comforting wherever you go to look up and find that


I like to see it. Our house faces directly north (south-facing rear garden), and whenever I take the dog out at night, I look straight ahead, see the plough, follow the last two stars to find Polaris, the North Star, and then to find other constellations from that. Some time ago, I bought a kids' book from The Book People or somesuch, which shows you how to find all the constellations from the Plough. It's fascinating.

I seem to have spent most of the day working on Annie's bike, changing tyres and inner tubes, fixing the computer, etc etc. Now, I'm on here and watching some nonsense on The Horror Channel.

Gerald


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Mavis is all lit up,i will have to find out how far away she is,and see if my camera would be able to take a night photo,as regards Flash!,she is a bit far away,you would need a bloomin searchlight,but nothing ventured,nothing gained.
Gerald,i keep meaning to learn a bit more about the stars,so you have spured me on,i will make a start.
Well its goodnight from me,Sass has come back out of the bedroom,looking for me....... SURELY SHE!! cannot be afraid of the dark? Talk about keep a dog and bark yourself :lol: 
Goodnight GeraldandAnnie and the rest of you if you are still about.
Ted.


----------



## Christine600

Hi Jented

Your meal sounds good! I always use real butter when I'm cooking. Taste so much better.  

Well - enjoy your clean up. :wink: I'm fussing about with those GPS files and get too exited to go to bed.


----------



## geraldandannie

Goodnight, Ted. Still trying to complete an important email, which needs to be at the local paper when they open in the morning  

Surfing the 'net is much more fun.

Gerald


----------



## locovan

Ted you looking at stars I cant believe what a romantic you are must be the Irish in you :wink: 
We have a App on the iPad that tells us where the heavens are have you got a phone that you could put the App on?
You must see the sky at night clear as you have no town lights about.
We are lucky like that.
Our house faces north back south as we just down the north sea from Gerald.
Your obsessed by that Mountain now I will have to have my photo taken with it Maybe when this Chemo has worked again to give me another year I will put it on my bucket list. :lol: :lol:
We could have a MHF Rally there of Night Owls :lol: :lol:


----------



## cabby

All this talk about seeing stars, we have just got back from a fortnight around Cornwall and North Devon, talk about being wet, it must have washed the stars clean for those that could see them, :lol: so bad I thought I was in Wales again, or was it up north in the Borders.Anyway we are now back on the sunny south coast, where the sun always shines more than anywhere else I am told. :wink: :wink: 
hope the weekend has not worn all you night owls out.

cabby


----------



## Christine600

Hi Cabby - very clean stars these days. :roll: 

Not much of a Night Owl today - can hardly keep my eyes open. Must be all that physical labour that gets to me. Can't be healthy.


----------



## Jented

Hi Cabby.
We had a wet N.Devon holiday a while back,i pulled the pin after one week and set off for home,but said,"If it stops raining before the M.4. we will head off into Wales"...... Later that day,we parked up at home in super sunshine,know what you mean!.
Ted


----------



## geraldandannie

Sorry you had a bit of wetness, cabby. We've had some great days recently, although there was some rain tonight.

We seem to have had an influx of mosquitos tonight, too. Fortunately, the electronic zapper got a lot of 'em :evil: 

Gerald


----------



## cabby

ooh, mossies, :twisted: :twisted: love the sound when it fizzles. is that a 230v one, or do you both jump around with those racket type things, seeing who gets the most. More to the point is that the answer to making the van mossie free.
was reading somewhere, ah yes I think it might have been MMM, that this chap realised that the holes in his nets were too large to be effective at 1.4mm I think it said and the little blighters were approx 1.1. so he solved the problem by replacing the window screen nets with a very small mesh sise house net curtaining, plus of course the roof vents as well.

cabby


----------



## locovan

Im still up as I have just taken part in a world wide conference live on Mesothelioma what a wonderful thing computers are. :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

cabby said:


> love the sound when it fizzles. is that a 230v one, or do you both jump around with those racket type things


We only have the one, but it's not the most effective one. But it eventually does the job.

I've just spent an hour or so at the cooker - long story, but we now have several meals to take away with us. And we have the official 'count down' calendar (printed off) where we just have the two weeks until we go away, so we can both see what's happening and when, and we can schedule boring stuff like shopping and getting in cat and dog food, etc etc etc etc.

I suppose I should be getting off to bed now. Night night.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

locovan said:


> Im still up as I have just taken part in a world wide conference live on Mesothelioma what a wonderful thing computers are. :wink:


Great stuff, Mavis. It's brilliant the way you can contact people around the world.

Gerald


----------



## Christine600

I'm up with back pain so I have watched a rerun of Agatha Christies Poirot. And found it funny when it was the butler who did it. :lol:



locovan said:


> Im still up as I have just taken part in a world wide conference live on Mesothelioma what a wonderful thing computers are.


Yes it's fabulous - I sometimes chat with my niece and nephew. Or more likely they like to fool around in front of the camera. :wink:



geraldandannie said:


> We only have the one, but it's not the most effective one. But it eventually does the job.


Sounds like you have time to enjoy them first. :lol:


----------



## cabby

I thought this link would cheer us all up, it is the right time of day for it. :lol: :lol:

cabby


----------



## geraldandannie

I love it, although some of those pictures are the stuff of nightmares! 8O 

Gerald


----------



## Jented

Hi. Yall

I have a mate who sends us the "Wal-Martians" up dates.never seen that though,proper!.
Just took the growler last walk,saw a shooting star about 11.50,thats a new baby born,or a wish,hope someone gets lucky.
Count downs on till Jennifer returns,while booking a hotel near Seville,read an account about how desperate the situation is in Huelva spain,their "County?" police,all went sick because they have not been paid for a while,another Garage owner has stopped the council filling up ALL! their vehicles,from dustbin lorries to staff cars,as he is owed thousands,so guess who will be driving VERY!! carefully while in spain,not to incur an on the spot fine. The reason for the lack of money....Boom and Bust....sounds familiar.
Well short and sweet tonight,lots to do tomorrow,today seems to have slipped through my fingers,now THATS a sin!
G'night all,sleep tight.
Ted.
PS. with the nights getting longer........ does that bring portugal within a nights flight for a Vampire? OOOeeer misses.... Must get more Garlic tomorrow.


----------



## geraldandannie

Goodnight, Ted. Lovely to hear from you again.

I'm in the middle of preparations for our upcoming trip. I noticed some light surface cracks in the render on the back of the house, so I've been filling and painting today. Tomorrow, I should be fitting two new reading lights over the cab chairs in the van, as well as rewiring the telly power socket so it's easier to plug in. Nice little jobs, that'll make our lives a bit more pleasant when we're away.

I've just subscribed to a charity writing thing - it'll be a collection of horror short stories, so I'll tip you the wink when it's due. I'm also planning my writing for when I'm away, and I have six or seven pages of ebooks in my Kindle index, so I shouldn't be too bored :wink: 

Time for bed. Boing!

Gerald


----------



## cabby

I know I should'nt but could not resist. :lol: 
How to Tell the Sex of a Fly 

This is the cleanest E-mail joke 
I've come across in a long while!

A woman walked into the kitchen to find her
Husband stalking around with a fly swatter 

"What are you doing?"
She asked.

"Hunting Flies"
He responded.

"Oh. ! Killing any?" 
She asked.

"Yep, 3 males, 2 Females," he replied. 


Intrigued, she asked. 
"How can you tell them apart?"
He responded,
"3 were on a beer can, 
2 were on the phone.


cabby


----------



## Christine600

When I went to Germany last summer there was a fly in the motorhome. I just let it be thinking it would get out one of the windows eventually. 

But when I came to Germany it was still there. One night it was locked into the bathroom where the sunroof was open. But the next morning it was buzzing around. And it never left the MH. Not even when I parked with the door open for hours.

And so it came back home with me. But when I got home and opened the door it flew out and was gone. Very strange!


----------



## Jented

Hi.
It would appear there is a pet smuggler in the making,Christine600 has had a successful dry run with a FLY,so is now ready for the BIG time,a Hamster!! Gerald is the new Dennis Wheatley of the future,and Mavis is world wide networking.Comedians all over england are ringing cabby as i type this,to write scripts for them. Is there no end to the talents M/homers have?.
This end,i have my salt pot ready,as the Chestnut trees are laden with nuts,and when they are ripe,roast them on the fire, bit of salt on........ Heaven, sunday market,vendors roasting them,the smell proper. Well its "Walkies" time,time flies when your having fun,lets get out there, and see who is abroad at this late hour.........and hope if there IS!! anyone,they are friendly!!LOL.
 Days to do,very few,Jennifer is back monday............ "Super". :wink: 
Ted


----------



## Christine600

Mmmmmmm! Chestnuts!  Too bad they can't be email'ed.


----------



## Christine600

And there the rain came. Two hours ago young people were strolling about just outside my house having a grand evening out. One hour ago too. Then the rain came. And the silence.


----------



## cabby

Rain !! what rain, have not had any for a few days now, it aint alf hot mum. :lol: :lol: 
just broken a blooming tooth, a back one to boot.have to go to the dentist, got a terrible chesty cough and been spitting up you know what for a few days now.I'm sure the dentist will love me.

cabby


----------



## cabby

sitting here wondering about all sorts of stuff while the comp does the tasks I request,looking back over many months at the mind bending scope of questions and answers that have been posted on here.
did I miss one I thought, well am not going to read all through them again.
has anyone thought to do a list of sites that are in a town/village, or within say 200 yards of the boundary of same.
we have a book of sites that have a sea view or seaside. we have an excellent campsite list supplied by members.
I know of say Bristol and Crystal Palace. anyone take up this task.

cabby


----------



## aldra

A quick hallo to all of you even though it isn't evening

Just back from a week in the lake district ,brilliant the colours are tremendous at this time of year

Chestnuts always sound good, its the association with Open fires and Christmas Not sure I like them Ted but have never tried them with salt
Time now to light the open fire so I'll buy some chestnuts and try them
No trees around here

This vampire cant make the distance to Portugal so your'e safe for the time being, might just check the air currents though :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## cabby

last time I tried chesnuts on a fire the kids had to duck as bits flew all over the place, it was the first and only time, as she who must be obeyed put a stop on future tries.It also saves me doing unplanned decorating. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Jennifer is back..... wow!... OK,chestnuts,just nick the pointy end bit of the husk,that will stop them going....Bang!!.
Next bit,wed night coming home with Jennifer at about 20.50hrs,there appeared in the night sky a ball of light,trailing sparks,going west to east,(Aldra,Christine600 and Mavis will be to YOUNG...?.. to remember Flash Gordon at the ABC Minors sat club),but in truth to describe it i would have said it was a Flash Gordon rocket type trail . I entered thes facts onto the forum,and two heroes came to my rescue,SilverF1,and Boff, Silver F1 said it was probably the Draconid meteor shower that was busy and would peak on Sat.night between 19.00/21.00hrs and i was well placed to see it,and Boff assured me that although it seemed slower than the shooting star,a lot could be to do with the trajectory,so when i have sent this,i am off into the garden and have an hour taking a peek .
So you see Aldra,harness the "Force" of the heavens,and be over Portugal in seconds,tonight was another magical red sunset,i have seen similar sunsets when stopping on Mrs Evans farm at Llanbedre,between Barmouth and Harlech,looking west over Shell Island,truly magical.
Well if i see anything tonight i will let you know,there is a party going on in the valley somewhere,the band was tuning up just before dusk,it is going to be a super evening for a party,must learn the lingo,will check in later.
Ted


----------



## locovan

Jented said:


> Hi.
> Jennifer is back..... wow!... OK,chestnuts,just nick the pointy end bit of the husk,that will stop them going....Bang!!.
> Next bit,wed night coming home with Jennifer at about 20.50hrs,there appeared in the night sky a ball of light,trailing sparks,going west to east,(Aldra,Christine600 and Mavis will be to YOUNG...?.. to remember Flash Gordon at the ABC Minors sat club),but in truth to describe it i would have said it was a Flash Gordon rocket type trail . I entered thes facts onto the forum,and two heroes came to my rescue,SilverF1,and Boff, Silver F1 said it was probably the Draconid meteor shower that was busy and would peak on Sat.night between 19.00/21.00hrs and i was well placed to see it,and Boff assured me that although it seemed slower than the shooting star,a lot could be to do with the trajectory,so when i have sent this,i am off into the garden and have an hour taking a peek .
> So you see Aldra,harness the "Force" of the heavens,and be over Portugal in seconds,tonight was another magical red sunset,i have seen similar sunsets when stopping on Mrs Evans farm at Llanbedre,between Barmouth and Harlech,looking west over Shell Island,truly magical.
> Well if i see anything tonight i will let you know,there is a party going on in the valley somewhere,the band was tuning up just before dusk,it is going to be a super evening for a party,must learn the lingo,will check in later.
> Ted


I went to saturday morning pictures and saw Flash gorden


----------



## Rapide561

*Night owls*

Good evening

I might become a regular on here. Just finished work and having a little wind down before bed.

48 hours overtime this week, no wonder I am wrecked!

Night night

Russell xx


----------



## cabby

did you have a wee tot before you go to bed.
I am sitting here wondering how the missis managed to make me want to buy a new TV and stand at Comet this evening.
So I have responded by saying that I will buy that netbook for the motorhome rather than put up with my heavy bulky 10 year old laptop.well it only lasted 1.5 hours with a full charge. might try putting Ubuntu onto it for a bit of fun later in the dark evenings that are nearly upon us.brr. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## Jented

Hi.
No joy outside,but on here,a wrecked Russell and Mrs Cabby seems to have perfected thought wave projection,so we have learned something new tonight. Well i am off to roost as well.G'Night all.
Ted.


----------



## Christine600

Ted I remember reading some old Flash Gordon comics my uncles had left in my grandma's house. And some old Ompapa comics too - loved those!


----------



## aldra

Flash Gordon comet trail

Encounter them frequently on my nightly forages  

Researching those air currents Ted, keep up the garlic it helps to thin the blood------deliciousness :twisted: :twisted:

Aldra  

Welcome back Jennifer


----------



## cabby

Pass me the garlic, got a couple of stakes in my pocket and a selection of silver bullets. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## Rapide561

*Night*

Oooh am even more of a wreck tonight than I was last night - and I am up at 6 something in the morning.

Night night

Russell xx


----------



## geraldandannie

G'nite, Russell.

Still early for me.

Gerald


----------



## Christine600

Hope you sleep well, Russell!

I am enjoying some old TV episodes I found on YouTube - so it's difficult to put the computer down and go to bed.


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Jennifer is back thank you,found a super little 7 bed Farm/Hotel,between Seville and Cadiz on the way down to Gib.,it is out of the way peacefull and pet friendly,can highly recommend it for a chiill out,its an oasis of peace.
www.alguaciles.com
" Alguaciles Bajos" Alojamiento rural.

Gibraltar,something you have to see if your down that way,it was OK,but....... Kamakazi!!! Scooter riders,both sexes and all ages,iwould not have been surprised if one had come out of the heater vent!!.saw a meteorite wed.night on the way home as posted,watched sat.night,20.00hrs to 20.45hrs,saw 11 proper trails and 3 possibles?(That sky is a BIG!! place).
Eagle comic,jennifers uncle did some Tech. Drawings for them,i still have them somewhere in the original comic,small world. Back to last night,i could not get on,i was trying at 00.09 hrs,was it me,or did anyone else find it shut for business?
Isselda,who lives next door in the witches house has told jennifer that in three weeks time we will be sat indoors with the fire on,so,if she is right? she is truly a witch,so you Vampires will be able to,"Stop over" :lol: To all the male Vampires... I SAW HER FIRST!!.
Well good night all,jennifer has got me back on solids,so its not so foggy on the landing first thing in the morning.

:wink: :wink: G'Night.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Ted

Nuke is 'fixing' the forum, but it's one of these things that will be worse before it gets better. Hang in there, and hopefully all will be OK in a few days.

We've finished our Literary Festival thing, and all seemed to go well, with lots of great feedback. So, starting tomorrow morning, I clear away all of that stuff, and start to concentrate on our forthcoming trip. I can't really call it a holiday, since life is one big holiday!

I'm off soon, so have a peaceful night everyone.

Gerald


----------



## Sonesta

Is anyone else awake right now or am I all alone desperate to get some shut eye? The only time I seem to sleep well is when we're away in the motorhome, so the obvious answer for me is to get away more and for far longer!  

I hate not being able to sleep - but as I won't take sleep inducing drugs I guess its just one of those things I've come to live with. Thank goodness for the Internet and the iPad as at least I can lie in my bed all snug and warm whilst surfing! 

Anyone got any good cures for insomniacs like me?????? 

Sue


----------



## tattytony

Stop trying to sleep and get on with what ever you would normally do in a daytime, then and only then when you are actually really tired do you go to bed, even if its during the day :wink: 

At least I do sleep but must be on average 2 - 3 hrs only in a 24hr period and like you when away in the MH like Lincoln I was sleeping 4 - 5hrs minimum  

Good Luck with it :wink:


----------



## aldra

Hi Sonesta, 

I tend to read on the nights I cant sleep

Tony you are right but it only works if you can work your own hours at home or don't work.

I don't worry because I can go back to bed more or less any time if I'm tired for a couple of hours

It is true I also tend to sleep longer in the van

Glad to see Jennifers' got you back on the strait and narrow Ted 8O 8O

Sleep well those going to bed

Aldra


----------



## aldra

Hey whats happened to early birds this morning ?  

All flown off :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## tattytony

aldra said:


> Hey whats happened to early birds this morning ?
> 
> All flown off :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sandra


Early Birds were there up and talking early as usual :wink: 8)


----------



## aldra

Tony I know

Clicked on to the wrong forum   :lol: :lol:
Sandra


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Yes,if they are in the "Swift"?.Group they will be migrating.... Well you did ASK!!!
:wink: 
Gearjammer.
PS Thanks Gerald,i thought i had pushed a wrong key,silly me.
PPS. Aldra!!! Get some sleep!


----------



## aldra

Ted, sleep is an illusive quantity

you either get it or you don't

Anyway I'm working on those air currents

think Id like Jennifer------ she's married to you
Aldra


----------



## cabby

I was watching a program some time ago now so I cannot remember the name,  it was about the mind doing things that we asked it not to, because we asked it not to. sounds silly, but do you non sleepers have problems sleeping because you have put in your mind that you cannot, but if you are away elsewhere you can relax and sleep better.


cabby

ps, I shall not sleep tonight now thinking that I might have got that wrong, or was it right. :roll: :roll:


----------



## aldra

cabby ---go to sleep :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sandra


----------



## Jented

Hi Aldra.
I used to like Jennifer,i eloped with her and 48 years ago this wed.11.oct. i married her..... 
Had lorry,did...Travel ......(I did call in now and then for a clean shirt and towell)LOL! 

If anything happens to her,(God forbid),i will be re-possed within a fortnight .
Ted.AKA :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

hey Ted only 1 yr ahead of me

Met at 19 married at 20

Now 6 children and 10 grandchildren would I do it again??????

next episode to come

Now I need my nightly fix, I do so love these dark nights :twisted: :twisted: 

Aldra


----------



## aldra

The night owls have flown  

Where are you all?

Aldra :?


----------



## cabby

I am here, do not fret. :lol: :lol: but it is only early evening. :wink: 
not sure if I mentioned that we have bought a new tv.nice large one to save me squinting at Doc martin from 20 ft away. :roll: :roll:then the daughter comes rouns and says what are you doing with a smart tv, well I said I know it looks good but would not call it smart. 8O 8O 
oh how little we know. 


cabby


----------



## aldra

Hi Cabby love Doc Martin

A big Tv certainly helps eyes that are beginning to age

We have two so we can escape the grandchildren who come to stay and just take over----TV, Computer and phone all running simultaneously

exhausting just to watch

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Evening all have been posting on early birds but I am getting organised later and later these days.
We fly back to Malaga for a blissful month at Torre del Mar in our motorhome and beloved Dalmation Lucky Cant wait


----------



## cabby

mees you are always welcome on night owls, we are much more laid back, nearly horizontal. :lol: :lol: 
yes aldra, I also know exactly what you mean.I play hide and seek and lock myself in the garage, well I try to but the missus says thats cheating. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## aldra

Hi Margaret, I cheat a bit to do Night owls as I tend not to use the computer in the evenings if Albert's watching TV. Dont want to be antisocial 8O 8O

Have a lovely holiday you deserve it .Have you noticed the meet on early birds? Need to contact Simone today as she has booked the van sometime then The bookings are coming in fast and I need to get a calender for next year We leave school holidays for the kids to borrow the van

I guess Ted is still on holiday-----or having a second honeymoon now Jennifer's back
Aldra


----------



## MEES

Hi -have expressed interest in EB meet would be great to put faces to names.
Have been doing pre-trip things today. Dragged daughter who is fed up with her fat (pregnant) self and not chuffed we are off for am month :x an bought new bra and tops to cheer her up then a nice lunch.
Came back and planted bulbs etc til knackered.
Tomorrow having 3 gorgeous girls for a sleepover (5,3,1)
Sunday daughter,son-in-law and Jack (2) for lunch then Jack overnight so mum and dad canhave some time together. (hopefully not arguing)
Monday packing and laso minute jobs the OFF :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cabby

sorry must have nodded off during the daylight hours there. what is the EB meet, should I know. :roll: :roll:  what am I missing   


cabby


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Just reading your post,(Mees LOL) i thought it was a page from,"Old Mother Hubbard",have you heard John denvers song,"Grand Mothers old feather bed?",and if so have you thought of buying one,sounds great.
Been missing for a while,trouble with the Irish Interloper!,only off again the other night chasing freddie fox for an hour and a half,good job its warm,standing about waiting for her to return. Hope everyone is OK,we are alright this end,had a good party,that was a nice surprise,house full of people and their dogs,the locals must have thought it was a works outing from Battersea dogs home.
Will look in after last outing with "Hussey/Tart/Floosie Sassy,(Don't wait up!! :lol: ) Stay well,stay lucky.
Ted.


----------



## cabby

sound as if you have your hands full there. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


cabby


----------



## Jented

Hi cabby.
Yes,although it was a super party,when they have a knees up here,they let it rip,you can hear the music/singers from across the valley,they don't have to have an excuse,they just feel the need and fire up. The Town/Village festas are best,where our daughter lives is on the side of a steep hill,went up there two years ago,to the festa eat drink and be merry plus dancing. Now when i have had a drink i am not shy of a dance,but,in drink and dancing on a steep village street,took some doing,going downhill was easy,it was the getting back up was the trouble,the local ladies are hardy souls,and made short work of getting me back to the top. I should have known,in the supermarket one day at the check out,i went to lift a sack of spuds out of the next ladies trolley onto the conveyor to help her,she all but threw me out the door,they are very independant,( Bet they punch their weight to!) 
Anyway,Sass was a good girl tonight,went for the walk and back,had a biscuit and gone to bed,talking to her through gritted teeth,seemed to work tonight :wink: . Hope whatever you are all up to is LEGAL?,we are approaching the time when only burglars and milk men/persons..ooops.are about. I know you can by and BUY!! as well a Mace? spray in France to deter attacks,do they do a Garlic spray? :idea: 
Have a good night,i am off to bed.G'Night.
Ted
PS Edit By/buy..... byeee.


----------



## aldra

Hi Ted was the party a special celebration?


----------



## aldra

These night owls are so laid back they have fallen over

do owls migrate????

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

I think that depends on the owl. I think some of the owls with motorhomes do. 

And others stay at home looking for mice.


----------



## cabby

this owl finds that reading all these posts is a bit of a hoot. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## aldra

Twit twoo :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jented

Hi. Aldra.
The party was the wedding anniversary and some of the posts on here are a hoot. I don't know if owls migrate,but several Sheffield Wednesday supporters have gone abroad over the years for their summer holidays,does this count?... (Some have EMIGRATED!!,because of the results :lol: :lol: ) "JOKE!!!.
Ted.


----------



## Christine600

Also night owls have perfected the art of sitting still looking cool.


----------



## aldra

Happy wedding anniversary :love7:

Aldra


----------



## cabby

Are owls affected when it is full moon or new moon.especially the owl who watches the old grey whistle test like his mate the eagle owl who reads comics.
I know the government use the elf (&safety)owl.   because it wa seen by spotted owl. :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## aldra

and the barn owl???????

Aldra :lol:


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Barn Owls,very pretty,love to see an owl of a night quartering a field/hedgerow,looking for their supper,such a lazy looking flight motion,and so quiet.Often on a late night walk,an owl will screech,or a fox bark,and it has the hairs on the back of your neck twitching. These sounds are often closely followed by my, "Mans best Friend?", going "Walkabouts". Thinks,There MUST be a Glue factory here!. 
Well the night is young,who knows what may get posted tonight,just popped into my mind,we had landed back home about 03.30hrs a few years back,i had taken the growler up the trail and on getting back to the village,came off the playing field and saw the milkman get out of his cab and start picking up some bottles for delivery,NOT THINKING!!,i said,"Alright?".... I swear i saw a full grown man,do a double back flip,with two pint milk bottles in each hand,land perfectly on his feet without spilling a drop....... And then HE!!! started swearing :lol: :lol: :lol: A rough translation was,i was a silly so and so,i had nearly given him a cardiac arrest,and he cast doubts on my parentage.... Then we both had a bloody good laugh!!.
Ted.


----------



## cabby

did not curdle the milk then. :lol: :lol: or make some butter.

cabby


----------



## Christine600

Ted you should have had your phones video camera ready.


----------



## Jented

Hi.
How many of us on here never have the camera on us?. The Phone Cameras are great in the event of an accident,that must be remembered!.
I was watching a trailer for "Frozen Planet?".... And the camera person gets PAID!! for filming sights like these?. Ever thought you were in the wrong job,there again,they can never be paid enough in a war zone. I think i may have posted this before,one night coming back on the trail towards the village about 23.40hrs,cold frosty night,trees "Frosted White" good moonlight,heard geese honking,looked up and there were two skeins of wild geese flying northward,almost directly above the M1,the moonlight reflecting of the frosty fields lit them partially up,money could not ever have bought a sight like that,i watched them fly on out of sight and sound.Another addition to the memory bank,never to be forgotten,and it cost nothing,so,some of the best things in life are free.
Off with "Flea Bag",hopefully meet you all again tomorrow night,its goodnight from me,and,"Whatever",from Sass Bag.
Ted


----------



## Christine600

Good Night, all!


I think it takes a special kind of photographer to work in a war zone. And some of them would do it for the thrill no matter if they gets paid or not. But the rest of them who is as scared as I would be - they have my respect!

It's been raining all day - but now that I'm going to bed it's nice and dry. But too dark to do anything motorhomeish. :roll:


----------



## cabby

I thought owls stayed up late, it is only just coming up to the bewitching hour.

cabby


----------



## Jented

Hi.
No rain here today,nor Owls hooting tonight cabby ,but, as a "Solidarity" gesture with any of you getting frost tonight,i wore a light summer cardigan tonight when i took the "Canine Food Hoover",for her last walk,just now. 
Just a cautionary tale,if you are out on the roads at night. Once apon a time,there was this lorry driver cruising down the M1 in the dark of the night,there was a full moon,and an aircraft appeared as if it was going to go right across the face of it,but it did not.Just for something to do,he spoke into the CB radio and said," Thank goodness,i thought that plane was going to crash into the moon".
This is the scary bit..... About four more drivers replied one after another, " I was watching that".
With us moving about a lot,i had to remember where we were living to get home,we were in the New Forest at the time and i was working out of Southampton,coming out of Wales on Auto pilot,crossed the M5 on the M4 come across this sign,Swindon! Bugger!,should have gone up the M5 North,while re jigging the best way home to "Up North",remembered we had moved "Daaan Saarth", panic over.
Come on then cabby,tell us if you have ever had any of the following in the cab, "Follow that car!!" Anybody Famous , any tale 
will do,you must get all types in your cab and have been in some hilarious situations . No more room to type,G'Night


----------



## UncleNorm

Apparently, the gritters are out tonight. I'm not really surprised. When I came in from my garden workshop at 6.00pm, the temperature was already down to 7C. Mind you, I sleep so much better when it's cooler. 8) :wink:


----------



## aldra

Albert had a Taxi business many moons ago

He picked up a little old lady who wanted to go to Blackpool sorted the fare and off they went

When they got there the little old lady said

I cant pay you I'm only a pensioner but I will direct you to the police station although

The other ones never got paid either :lol: :lol: :lol:
Aldra


----------



## cabby

yes there are always stories like that one. We managed to set up a golden rule for most of the drivers, Money up front when you go out of town.so many drivers have had passengers run off at the destination.Or you get people on a Friday/sat night saying they have not got enough to pay the bill when they must have spent over £50 on booze.
then it is the groups, always get upset when there is more than you are allowed to carry.reasonable explanation in plain english just does not sink in.after sitting still for 5/10 mins they get the message and clamber out with much abusive language.
But then you get the bright side, little old lady going from Brighton to Bath we talked about her travels, very interesting railway journeys around the world, she had done them all.Blue train , rockies, across aussie, trans-siberian up through Russia etc.the way she spoke you could visualise it.
Yes have had a few celeb's but will save that for another long dialog

cabby.

ps. the worst passengers are drunken women.


----------



## Christine600




----------



## aldra

and another,
Albert always travelled with Oden, a big gentle german shepherd who would 'smile on demand'

Travelling with a group of lads who were whispering in the back (you know the scenario Cabby)

Albert told Oden to get up and smile through the glass screen

The lads went quiet then said 'that's a big dog'

Yes said Albert X police dog, didn't make the grade, will chase anyone who runs and bring them down-----but he just wont let go :lol: :lol:
More whispering and clinking of money

This will do our kid says them

Oden was the gentlest of all dogs' even at training school he was known as the 'gentle giant' 
Aldra


----------



## aldra

Christine, you shock me 8O 8O

But only when I'm sober

all the time up to 6.30 onwards :lol: :lol: :lol:
Aldra


----------



## cabby

I am sorry to say that we could not have dogs in the taxi unless it was a blind or similar service dog, as passenger only I might add.
you might well blush Christine600 have heard rumours. 8O 8O 
not true only joking. :lol: :lol: 
I have to admit that I really enjoyed the pleasure of meeting so many good and interesting people over the years that I tend to miss it these days, retired now.

cabby


----------



## Jented

Hi cabby.
Know what you are saying,finished off doing Mon/Tues and wed. for a local haulier,so had time to wind down,was treated as a full time driver,invited to all the works outings/jollies,and had the same at Christmas,when i raised this up,i was told,"Your one of us".Not many of those type of "Old fashioned",(But latest Gear!) Hauliers going.
It was not a job to me,more of a game,when i launched off of a Sunday or Monday,i used to say,"I am off exploring",different days,different ways new places and people,nights out?,WILD camping :lol: . Great comrades in the old days,always some one to give you a hand if you were struggling with anything from a flat tyre up.
Before sleeper cabs,there where drivers digs,most run by ladies who knew how to cook up a storm for dinner and next morning,a breakfast big enough for the whole day,always a cheery smile,a warm room in the winter and clean beds,OK,three or four in a room,but who cared. Also stopped at the Salvation Army Hostel in Liverpool,Arden House?, and the new one then!! at Warrington 69/70?,there you had your own room,spotlessly clean,and your payment for the room,enabled them to shelter and feed the less fortunate in their care,(Food and a bed) .
I have seen some rare and beautiful sights through the windscreen met some cracking people,would i change it if i started over...... "NO WAY!! :lol: 
Where are those overalls? :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Gearjammer.


----------



## Christine600

Ted sometimes when i grew up I would look at those lorries and wonder what it was like. I guess my motorhome now is the closest I get. :wink:


----------



## Jented

Hi Christine.
If ever you get the chance,go and have a look in one of the latest Tractor unit cabs,(WITH A CHAPERON!!! :wink: ),twin bunks,cooker/fridge and computor,air con/night heater,air ride seats,air suspension,and if you think you have a commanding view of the countryside in your M/home,just sit at the wheel for a moment in a Renault Magnam,or any of the top units,Daf/MAN/Merc/Volvo or Scania,now thats a view!.
I don't envy todays lorry drivers,there is not the fun to be had,it was a bit wild and wooly then,but with todays tight schedules,timed deliveries and trackers on the units,it has become regimented in a way,but i think i could still get the buzz.
Just to give you a laugh before bedtime,one of the lads had run up the back of a couple of his firms lorries on site,nobody hurt,when the lorry came out of the garage,the new front panel was white,it had not been painted,when i mentioned this to him,he said,"I asked the fitter why it wasn't painted,he told me other drivers would see the white panel in their mirrors,know it was me,and would not pull up!! :lol: :lol: 
Well another tale from the 5th wheel perhaps tomorrow night,stay well,stay lucky,we are down,we are........Gone..........
Ted aka Sinner.
PS. Do we now have a Polar Bear in our "Owls?". I have a sneaky suspicion UncleNorm is Morphing into one,sleeping better when its cold,we will know when he hibernates!!


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Well all good things come to an end,we have to come back to England Nov.3rd,hotels and tunnel booked,undecided where to have Christmas,in derbyshire or back here. 
I wonder if the Foxes out here run on the left?,after all,the cars drive on the left,i know Wiki-P.,i had better be knowing,so Sassbag doesn't get confused.com! Here is a tale to get your eyes watering,in the canteen at BRS depot Hull,mid 60's,Bobby B. yard man had a box of sandwiches, Dennis N. was in the yard and asked Bobby B. for a s/wich,(They were good mates),Bob said "Starve!". Now Dennis had a bulldog clip about 6-7inches long in his hand and stood taller than Bob,gripping Bob around the neck in a strangle hold,Dennis said,"Give me a s/wich,or i will put this on your nose". Brave to the end,Bob said,"You daren't!!".
This was quickly followed by a mighty yell and s/wiches going in every direction. Even my eyes watered,and i still remember it with a smile,happy days.
Of course,this could NOT happen today,the thin end of the wedge started in the early 80's,went into one transport yard,if i remember correctly,there was no notice saying what you could do,but one of the many things on a notice that you could NOT do was..."No horse play" . Oh for the days when lorry cabs were wood and the men were steel..... As in "Steal/Stolen"???....NO...
:lol: :lol: 
Gearjammer.
Off with the Leitrim Fur Ball!.last walkies. Bless her,i have not the heart to tell her Fox hunting is a NO, NO . :wink:


----------



## aldra

Hi Ted, 

Shouldn,t you be staying in the warmth in winter and coming back to England for the summer months????

Funnily enough we got some really black looks in Germany because Shadow runs on the 'wrong side' with the bike so Albert had to ride on the wrong side of the cycle path. He kept well in so Shadow was always on the verge and caused no inconvenience But Germans it seems, like their lives ordered

Took to shouting" Sorry, he's an English German Shepherd" :lol: :lol: :lol: to those who fixed us with a' Black stare'

Might have a banner made up next time :lol: :lol:

Noticed lots of dogs wearing neckerchiefs maybe a loose coat with the Union Jack on????????

Sandra


----------



## cabby

well I know it's not night time yet, but the sun has passed over the yard arm.Just got back from a stroll along the prom, very pleasant in the sunshine, stopped for a cup of tea as one does, then struggled against the fresh breeze back to the car.
On arrival back home we find ourselves invaded by ladybirds, where they all come from I just do not know, now worried where they are thinking of hibernating.
should have sprayed the roses etc to cut down on the numbers this year.will go out tomorrow and do that, buy some Borax powder if I can get it in the UK. has been suggested I use a pyrethrum spray. will google that later.
must be time for me to ask the boss to get the mess tins out   

cabby


----------



## aldra

Cabby,

Ladybirds are an asset to the garden, they will eat the aphids, greenfly etc

Thats prob/ why they are in your roses

I wouldn't spray them, send them to my Roses and clematis

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

Ladybirds are good for the roses and much prettier than the critters they eat.


----------



## cabby

I have just recently pruned the roses, and we do have a wooland at the end of the back garden.the ladybirdss are all over the patio door and if we put washing out all over that as well.they are finding ways of getting into the house as well now and that does not please the boss.dose'nt like spiders either.or any other creepy crawly.
I will spray the roses with soapy water if they dont go soon, I dont want them to hibernate in our home.

cabby


----------



## cabby

Have to say g'night as well now as lots to do in the morning, all those little jobs to be done have caught up with me. got to put new runners on one of the motorhome drawers.
oH YES AND LOOK UNDERNEATH TO SEE IF WE STILL HAVE A CAT.

cabby


----------



## Jented

Hi cabby.
We have a gale blowing down here,so i have no fear of lady birds parking up on the roses,which are still budding and flowering,i am more worried about the roof of the chicken shed. I would be obliged that if you find twenty or so sheets of metal in your garden tomorrow,you hang on to them for me. The gales are forecast for tomorrow morning again,with hail the size of tennis balls,then after dinner,summer comes back again.
Have to be carefull driving on the narrow country lanes in this weather,the bark is hanging in strips from the eucalyptus trees and blowing into the roadway,if it hooks around your mirror..... "Bye mirror"  . The reservoirs are very low,so we could do with the rain,it has been a very dry hot summer this year,so we cannot complain,the Fire station helicopter based in Santa Comba Doa,has been flying regularly over the house these last 3-4 weeks,with its trusty water bomber slung beneath. The Fire fighters,(Bomberious?) are held in high regard here,a lot of them are volunteers,i have been told the eucalyptus trees when heated up by the fire,boil inside and because the bark is so hard,when they get super hot they just explode sending large splinter like lumps of tree everywhere,and not to be there when this happens. You can be fined for having a bonfire between mid spring until november,so when the restrictions are lifted,all the old grape branches/wood etc is torched,hence the saying,"Portugals on fire".
Well thats me off yet again with the growler,hope Freddy Fox has stayed home tonight,its not the sort of night to be abroad with the wind trying to tear your coat off. G'Night.
Ted
PS. Talking about coats,here is a saying for you," Leave your coat on,i will beat it off of you". After saying that,there is no going back


----------



## Jented

Hi.
? Fly away Peter,fly away Paul,guess that only leaves me to get into gear and head off into the sunset.
Good night/morning,whatever. 
Ted.
PS. Would i stop at a Salvation Army Hostel again?. If i was cold and wet,and had slept in an unheated old type lorry cab for two nights outside L/pool docks,with little hope of getting off loaded for two more nights,yes.
The lady salvationists can walk into the roughest pub and command respect, protected only by their bonnet,the Christmas Carol playing is magic and i was taken in,given a meal and warm bed for very little money. The key to the room is a pound, on top of your lodge money,refundable when you leave,NO driver took the pound back when offered when they left. I am not a Salvation Army member,but they will have my undying respect


----------



## teemyob

*Airport*

Just in from dropping at Manchester Airport, I hate that place.

TM


----------



## cabby

morning all, unable to get at my computer late evening and nightime for a few days as the grandchildren are using the spare bed in my office. tooik them on a steam train uesterday, even got them with the driver on the hot plate whilst in the station.hot there they said. :lol: 
saw them fill up with water and shunt the engine about.
a good day actually. will try and appear on Monday night to catch up. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## cabby

all is well in the world, have delivered the grandchildren back to their loving parents and can now relax and not worry about treading on dolls and toy cars as I creep out to the bathroom in the middle of the night, more than once,   
Had the delight of crossing dartford bridge without having to pay. :lol: :lol: 
After having that problem with the fuel filter I was worried about the 200 odd mile trip.But it drove well and cruised very smoothly.must get the aeriel sorted out though.get the local car radio to fit a new one on the offside front wing I think.
the wife wants a change of car, we have an old Rav4 that has suited us for the past 3 years, am loathe to sell it really as winter is appon us.Snow will soon be on its way. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## Christine600

Well done, Cabby!  But look out for toys left behind! :lol:

I've been looking at maps and it's too much fun - can't go to bed just yet.  Lot's of plans made and then discarded for better ones.


----------



## aldra

H cabby and christine

Glad the g'kids enjoyed

plan and discard-- sounds good sounds honest

cabby glad the van seems on line

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

Hi Aldra!

Yes I can have lots of fun just planning trips. And it's cheaper! :lol:


----------



## aldra

keeps you in a state of suspense though, Christine

We plan, take off and ignore the plan,which prob/ wasnt that good anyway :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

Now that sounds like a great plan! :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm

Wow! What's been going on since last week? No-one's been on Night Owls! :roll: 8O

I don't have a lot to tell you, other than I've arranged a RALLY for August Bank Holiday 2012, Thursday 23 to Tuesday 28 August. The full details thus far are here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=355

Well I should be in bed. Early start tomorrow to see grandsons playing rugby, the younger one is at S****horpe; the older one is training at Mkt Rasen, at the same time!! AuntieSandra has said S****horpe!!

Goodnight everyone!
Goodnight UncleNorm!
Crikey, I'm talking to myself!! 8O :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Hi Norman and Sandra

Would have enjoyed the Rally but I think our son has the motorhome and will be almost home from spain

You are very late or early to bed depending on your viewpoint :lol: :lol:

Not much action on Night owls lately, but I cheat as I tend not to post late at night

Hope the Rugby went well

Sandra and Albert


----------



## cabby

I think am to blame for this thread, old habits of coming home from work around 2-3am and sitting around winding down. although retired now routines are hard to break after 30 years or so. but I am still a night owl.



cabby


----------



## Christine600

I'm usually a night owl too, but the noise the contractors make rebuilding the road outside my house have turned my sleeping patterns upside down. :?


----------



## cabby

hello Christine600, how are the roadworks going, all peaceful now is it, just thought I would check to see if you are in the land of nod yet.

cabby


----------



## Christine600

Just back from a birthday party. The birthday girl needed to go to bed. And when you are 69 you are allowed to make that decision yourself.


----------



## cabby

well I am up at this hour taking pain killers after breaking a tooth eating a pizza,it is the same one that had a filling done last month. hope this does not mean I have to have it out, as I need to keep as many as possible.It has a sharp edge to it and it is chaffing the side of my tounge and very sore. :evil: 

cabby


----------



## Christine600

Must have been some pizza? :wink:


----------



## cabby

Am sitting here with 2 extra pullovers on, the blooming boiler has gone on the blink, had daughters partner up but we could not work out what the problem was, could only guess.but still not working.
Just been onto the manufacturers website, managed to get a list of suppliers, phone 3 of them, none carry any parts now, not sure if parts are available either.  8O 8O it is only 3 years old.
called our plumber, he said he had problems before getting a part for it and only managed by luck, early this year.
Looks like it could be a new one being fitted over the weekend hopefully. :roll: :roll: 
think will crawl into bed and look again in morning.

cabby


----------



## Jented

Hi Cabby.
Think positive thoughts!!!!. WILD CAMP!!,on the road outside if you cannot get the M/h. on the drive,you seem to have overlooked the easiest option.
Warm as toast Ted :lol: :lol: 
PS. Is it me?,or are real staff hard to get these days?


----------



## aldra

Cabby,

Doesn't it carry a 5 year guarantee like most boilers?

We had some problems with our remote control, wouldn't fire the central heating all sorted now. Luckily we have an open fire so good excuse to sit round a log fire

But I know what you mean, the heating just coming on a couple of times a day warms the fabric of the house and makes such a difference to the overall comfort

Hope you get it sorted

Hi Ted, how you doing back in cold Britain 

Aldra


----------



## cabby

Hi Aldra,
no, the boiler had just been installed a couple of months before we bought the place and when I look on the website it says only 12 months warranty, which tells me that it is a rubbish one, as the new one coming on Sunday has a 7year warranty. so will not need an insurance cover for 7 years which is nearly the cost.not prepared to spend anymore cash on the old one.could be as much as £600.

Ted,
the van is parked on the drive and will be running the services after morning coffee.
blooming boilers, would you believe it, :roll: :roll: it's working again without any water dripping down the outside of casing, heating and hot water both.
It is still going, do not need the stress if it packs up again.
finding staff, dont make me laugh, 8O 8O gave up trying that years ago, sold the business instead. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Jented

Hi Aldra.
"Managment" has decided that Portugal is not for her,i have the choice of going over on my own to stay and she will visit. This is really not an option,as being a true male chauvanist pig,i cannot work the washing machine or pot washer,do not know where and when rates/water/electric/phone/tv,"whatever is paid", and so on,have great difficulty remembering my pin number at the bank,(Thats because i have been kept out of the loop!!),still, on the money front,i don't do money,i just ask when i need it and it appears.
After having just spent 5 months out at the "Ranch" :lol: ,i am suffering from hypothermia already,and it has only got down to 5degs.i am missing the sun,the locals,the food,cheap beer and wine,and getting onto a dual carriageway and finding nobody else on it for miles cruising along at 65/70 all on my own.
Enough of this gloom,my New years resolution,will be to win back the girl i married,who thought i was Mr Right? :wink: and assert my charm,if it worked once to get her to marry me....surely,a little thing like getting her to move out to the Ranch,would be easy?.....You have doubts as WELL!!!!?.
Thanks for your concern,i will do my best,but,you women are a sneaky lot,did i really get her to marry me,or did she.......? :lol: :lol: :lol: .
Ted.
PS. Now if she was 16 again...... Portugal? Where is that? :lol: :lol: :lol: 
PPS. Women?,their part in my downfall!


----------



## aldra

Oh dear Ted, 

That is sad

But I suppose she must have her reasons

pity though, she could come to you 

you could come to her--very romantic

Maybe you could take Albert
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## cabby

omg. :roll: :roll: :roll: what a delemma.have you thought about hog tyin her and sneaking across, a little ruslling maybe.yehaah.etc. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Jented

Hi Aldra ,Cabby.
Love the idea cabby,real"Severn brides for Severn brothers" stuff,Bless your beautiful hide wherever you may be..... Howard Keele?
Aldra,how romantic do you want it to be,she can breakfast out on the patio,in season pick fresh cherries,plums,peaches,apples,pears,tangerines,and kiwi fruit ,straight from the orchard,look out over the Caramullo and Estrella mountains and be fussed over by the three neighbours who love us to bits..
But she is not right health wise,and being back in the little village is a big comfort to her. I will not give in though,and make it my New years resolution,to win her over,and drive away into the sunshine. Keep your fingers crossed,if i stay here to long,i am sure i will seize up!!. take care,stay well,stay lucky.
Ted.


----------



## cabby

oooh mother, we have had a mention in dispatches. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
the trees out back had a good sway last night, made me think of Len on strictly.

cabby


----------



## aldra

cabby tell me more-- mention in dispatches??

Trees here are threatening to break, but so far none have :lol: :lol: 

Jented ,fingers crossed for your New Year resolution

Aldra


----------



## cabby

this from nuke's post.
most posted on threads 

The Word Association Game.. 3661 
Not allowed to refill LPG in South Eastern France 745 
Android version of iCampsites now **complete** 429 
Increase In MHF Subs 315 
Night Owls 282 
I dont want to annoy people but.............. 254 
Brit Stops goes live! 248 
What about this idea folks? 215 
Smart Car fire. 204 
LEZ Residents forum 182


----------



## Jented

Hi Aldra,Cabby.
Thanks to both of you,now as regards the trees swaying.
Phone in......
"Santa has come early to our house,we woke up to find he had left us in the garden, a Patio set,(It does not match?) a trampoline and a shed he left upside down!".

On Ken Bruce Radio 2 this mornings show :lol: :lol: :lol: Someone will always see the bright side of bad weather,well it made me smile.Stay well,stay lucky.
Jented.
PS. Off with the Irish,"Have fur will Travel/Spread it!!. Its perishing cold,so i hope Freddie the fox has laid up in his den,so sass and me can get back into the warm quick sharp.
Good night.
Ted.


----------



## cabby

ha ha, loved that santa bit.an aussie shed.you pitched that about right. :roll: :roll: :roll: 

tonight is a little bit similar to the post about anyone here.

cabby


----------



## cabby

well the wind has dropped, no rain forecast for a couple of days, the boss has suggested :wink: :wink: that I do something about the dirty van parked on our drive. 8O 8O surely you dont want me to put it on ebay, says I. :evil: :evil: the eyes say it all am told and that is very true. :lol: :lol: 
so sunday I am up the ladder and washing the van obviously.oh yes I might try that new waterless stuff that has been delivered.6 bottles should do it me hopes. :roll: :roll: 
how is everyone tonight.
have just got my booking reference from eurotunnel, used my tesco vouchers this year.
did I read that Tesco are pulling out of their holdings and investments in Europe, are they the first of a start of trend.

cabby


----------



## Christine600

Sounds like your boss knows you well :lol: So best of luck with the washing. 

I seem to have left my bag of red in the MH. The logistics of the motorhome lifestyle are still new to me. :wink:


----------



## aldra

Hi all

To much wine to reply

Very good night Hic

what washing?

Aldra


----------



## Jented

Hi.
As you may have read,my Rose tinted Christmas has suffered a knock,but we are still standing,in years to come we can look back on this and laugh?NO. This has affected me more than i thought it could have done its so mean.End of.
Not much has happened today phoned some mates,had local cards delivered to us,but a bit busier tomorrow Jennifers off up the Dr's to sort some appointments out,then off to Welbeck College,and have a look around their Christmas shop,it was very good the last time we went,so fingers crossed. Take care of yourselves,thats me off with the growler,stay well,stay lucky.
Ted n Sass.Jennifer is inspecting the inside of her eyelids :wink:


----------



## aldra

Hi Ted,

Enjoy the Christmas shop  

Havent done anything Christmassy much yet

Big family party at the Sailing club last Saturday, more of a dynasty really 8O A really good night, great that everyone gets on so well and the DJ was excellent

Woken up by the wind, fatal for me if I've slept for three hours, feel totally refreshed then exhausted 3 hrs later

Not to worry can always go back to bed later

Christmas wishes to you and yours Ted 

Sandra


----------



## Jented

Hi Aldra.
Merry Christmas to you to and many of them. Welbeck College Christmas shop,was good,but not as good as it was 3?yrs ago. Then, there were more little Mobile scenes,lit up,it was like a fairy grotto then,and the kids faces were a sight to see.It is good,and there are a lot more sections and a bigger variety of goods on show .
We had hoped to go back to Portugal for Christmas,but Jennifer has one or two appointments,which will take her perhaps up to and over Christmas,so its me up in the loft tomorrow,digging out some,"Festive Fair" :lol: (Spray some old phone chargers silver etc.).
There will be plenty of food and drink,a do at the Miners Welfare,(I can crawl home from there,sorted),well "Fleabag" is getting restless,so off into the night we go,i have the Garlic/silver bullet and mirror :lol: :lol: ,so behave! and have a night off!!.
Good night.
Ted.


----------



## Christine600

Ted I hope Jennifers appointments are completed quickly and effortlessly! 

It does not take much decorations to get the Christmas mood going. My mum and I still use grandmas old plastic tree. A bit silly perhaps when we have our own little forest outside to pick from but it's become our tradition. As for food my mum does not know how to make just a little. So it will be plenty.


----------



## aldra

Same thoughts from me too Ted, been up since 4.30 and did consider a quick flight over but thought no, let him sleep
Cleaned the fridge out instead :lol: :lol: 

I think the old traditions celebrate the feast of Christmas best, Christine

Mine has always been Christmas trees, one in each room and the hall- that's 5 8O

Big as they are the kids would be disappointed if I didn't do it , and now the grandkids expect it too 

Trees and candles inside

Trees with christmas lights outside and the Door wreath

Nearly finished them all now now

Sandra


----------



## cabby

nice to hear that traditions are still about. we shall be traveling to Essex for our Christmas dinner and then back home for Boxing day, a day of rest on the Tuesday, maybe. :lol: :lol: thinking of getting the boss a newer car for Christmas, but it is difficult to find one that will suit us both, 5ft and 6 ft. still could be lucky in time.wont tie a bow on it as the rain will ruin it. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## aldra

Hi Cabby

Believe you are considering an automatic, I've driven one for years and Albert is converted now.A much easier drive in my opinion with no gears to think about under normal driving conditions

Aldra


----------



## cabby

Yes indeed, we are going back to an automatic car. it is only the last 3 cars that have been manual over a period of about 8 years now, goodness is that long. prior to that we had large cars with auto box. so we are not first timers on those.
bought the next car on a bit of a whim really.looked good value for money, but time will tell and can always sell it again.
have been doing a few odd jobs around the motorhome, was going to wait until after Christmas but we might be using it Christmas eve.
mot due in Jan. then a service prior to our trip later this year.
wonder what the Euro will be worth by then.
oh well am off to bed shortly. g'night all.

cabby


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Sorry not been on for a while. Jennifers tests/appointments are all set up,i cooked?(Drank :lol: ) a Keith Floyd meal a couple of nights ago,so thats that excuse for a night,the c/van has gone,so all in all we have been very busy.
Just when i thought i could catch up with the gossip,this infernal machine has started to scroll to the bottom and or flicker,so two things may need to be done,first,up to three lads in a shack whodespite their "Air of indifference",can sort out computors as long as you ply them with bacon butties,and if they fail to breath life into it,under the back wheels of the truck,drive over it,sorted
Will get back on as soon a possible,stay well,stay lucky.
Ted, Jennifer and Sassy


----------



## aldra

Hi everyone 

A very happy Christmas to each of you and yours

Aldra


----------



## Jented

Hi All. (Good tip Aldra)
While speaking to our Claire about the computor trouble,she said,"Hoover the keyboard,probably something stuck". I hoovered the keyboard and hey presto i was up and running again for about 2hrs,then back to square one,then rang the Three Musketeers,DMB Computors at Huthwaite Notts. Their reply,"You have a key sticking,now its off,keep pressing the page up and down buttons,plus the arrows buttons and NO!!!!! do NOT!!! get a screw driver and prise about under the buttons!!!!!.
As you can see,their advice worked,i cannot fault this company?,well i can,their "Shack" is next to the bacon buttie shop and they like bacon butties :lol: .
Good to be back on line,Claire lives at the end of a track just where it enters the forest,their twin garage has no doors,(Remember they are in Portugal) so is open to the elements and wild life......Yes you guessed,a fox from the area has set up home in the garage,i wonder if it is kin to our Freddie fox 20 miles away?. As soon as i get photos i will try and get some computor whizz to post them on the forum. Hope you are all ready for Santa coming,i still enjoy Christmas as much as i ever did,my mate down the road has just got a Border Collie puppy,a male,dark brown and white,if i close my eyes and wish hard enough,do you think Santa while doing his rounds will pick the puppy up and leave him at our house?
:roll: DREAM ON!! :lol: .
Well off into the night again,its nice and warm,soon to be the shortest day...... There is me wishing my life away....Whooooaaaa!!
stop that!. Goodnight from me and goodnight from the four footed Fleabag.....Walkies!!
Ted.


----------



## cabby

You must stop eating bacon butties and sipping over that keyboard. it makes me envious :lol: :lol: 
It must be nice to wander in the woods at night with the fleabag.


cabby


----------



## aldra

A very merry Christmas to all of the Night Birds  

Sandra


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Just been watching Tommy Cooper on Channel5?,just what i needed to kick start the Christmas buzz...... "Just like that" :lol: . I think everything is gathered in,so all we have to do is eat drink and be merry :lol: . Listen to a Carol concert from a Cathedral with a high roof,so the voices and music take on a mystic sound,hear the Salvation Army band playing carols,get in touch with old mates,and last but not least,see the faces of the kids with their New Bikes!Christmas morning.
Hope you all get something nice from Santa,here is hoping.Walkies time again,catch you all on the Flip Flop,Goodnight.
Ted n Sassy.


----------



## Jented

Hi Aldra,Cabby and Christine. (Alphabetical.... CP? :wink: )And all others.
Hope you get home safe,and your "Bat Wings" have not been scorched by the fireworks,super shows everywhere.
Happy New Year,and many of them,as for resolutions ,don't make any,then no guilt trips later on down the line. Stay well,stay lucky.
Jented n Sass.


----------



## aldra

Happy New Year to all the Night owls 
Aldra


----------



## cabby

A Happy New Year to all.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Just back from a lovely meal at our youngest sons

Off to bed now, no midnight flying tonight Ted, wings soaked in wine

New years resolution no wine for a good length of time and to lose some weight

Start tomorrow, should be able to double the distance of the night flights shortly :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cabby

had our daughter round for dinner this evening, gave me a chance to do a bit of cooking for a change. the van has got filthy again, fortunately JC where it is being serviced has a 10% off and a free vehicle wash on offer, oh dear it has finished now, but I had got my booking in early so am alright.Due an mot as well, already it is 4 years old. still must have it all tickity boo for our tour this year.got to get up early tom so will say g'night.

cabby


----------



## cabby

stayed up till 1.30am watching the new young Morse on itv player, as i missed it earlier on this evening.woke up at 10 am to the sound of this awful weather. nearly turned over and went back to sleep.
got to go out and tax the car and do some shopping. drat & double drat. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## aldra

where are you all????


----------



## cabby

reading your posts on earlybirds. :lol: :lol: .
dont like to keep posting without others joining in, bit like talking to oneself, which I will not admit to.   

cabby


----------



## Christine600

I've even been up most nights the last few weeks - but usually I'm too dizzy to turn on the computer. :roll: 

But I'll be back when the world stops spinning.


----------



## cabby

round and round we go.well I'm here. daughter has been lending me dvd's of harry potter, just finished watching Harry and the half blood prince. bloody good graphics.it is stoping me from reconfiguring my notebook, which i must do before we go away, so that all the campsites etc for europe are installed.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Hi cabby,

Harry Potters great, our kids love them I have the full set on Blue Ray, apart from the last one. You may also enjoy the graphics in the Lord of the Rings Trilogy if you haven't already seen them When and where are you going away?

Christine Im sorry that you have not been well, is the dizziness part of your disability? Must be awful, I know, very rarely, I get Migraine symptoms and the spinning sensation is bad enough then. Hope it improves soon, have you been overdoing things over Christmas?

Ive been to bed but woke up after a series of strange dreams, very hot and realised Id over ridden the CH during the evening and it was still on

Off now and Ill go back to bed soon when it cools down

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Christine Im sorry that you have not been well, is the dizziness part of your disability? Must be awful, I know, very rarely, I get Migraine symptoms and the spinning sensation is bad enough then. Hope it improves soon, have you been overdoing things over Christmas?


Yes it is the main part. I have a dodgy inner ear. :roll: It's been worse since before christmas since I have been working. Or trying to. It is a prerequisite for my benefits.

I do not envy you the migraine symptoms. My uncle gets those poor man.


----------



## aldra

Christine so very rarely that I cant remember the last time, I think it was stress/tiredness related

How long do you have to work for?


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> How long do you have to work for?


I do not know. Until "they" deem me fit or unfit for work. :roll:


----------



## cabby

I was deemed unfit for work at an early age, so became a cabby. :lol: :lol: 
Yes am slowly working my way though the harry potter. Have watched and read the books of lord of the rings, thought it rather drawn out, a bit like the girl with tattoo.prefer to read about King Arthur.

I shall get round to sorting out my new notebook soon . :roll: :roll: 

that inner ear thing is nasty, feel for you on that.

well better go to bed, got to finish stripping out the van ready for service/mot and a couple of odd jobs to be done before the holiday over the channel again thank goodness.

cabby


----------



## Christine600

I read the Harry Potter books as they came out. A couple of weeks late as I borrowed them from my friend when he had read his rough. It made a welcome change from the crime/mystery books I usually read.


----------



## cabby

Just got back from a night out with some friends we see once a year, had dinner at a very good italian place in Brighton, enjoyable food. Now drinking a cup of green tea to assist sleep tonight.
watched the last dvd of harry potter yesterday, what shall i do next, apart from the jobs she indoors wants doing.just a bit of tidying up nothing massive.think I shall have a lay in tomorrow.or is that today.

cabby


----------



## aldra

cabby,
get on with your jobs

You think you are retired or something :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cabby

well got the van back today, passed the mot, just one headlamp adjustment.had a service and hab check, damp check was 10 all around so very pleased with that.   I had emptied the lockers ready to clean before we put it all back and i can leave in the garage all those bits we dont use.Go and buy things we have used up.
If I was not retired I would not have time to do it all.got to get ready for our trip to the sunshine, will go down to Albir gain we think, like it there as it is nice and easy going area.bus ride into Benidorm for a stroll along the prom, have to do that at least once a month.Hola.
well better get some shut eye ready for all that work tom.

cabby


----------



## cabby

well looks like I was too quick to be pleased that all was well with the van, now cost me another hugh expence.cannot wait to get out and over into Europe to find some sun with warmth to go with it.
Very cold down here with an easterly wind.hope everyone has drained down their water systems.
Read in the daily wail that the area we are having a rally soon is one of the worst crime areas, kings lynn and wisbech.russian mafia. :roll: :roll: 

well as no one seems to be up and about will go and tuck myself into a 32tog duvet and dream of sun drenched beaches ans warm seas. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## 96706

Hi Cabby,

Enjoy your trip ! 

We are off to in a few days time, to find some sunshine too. but this time not motorhoming though. At least it'll be a break from all the gloomy weather :lol: 

However I'm full of cold, can't sleep, so on here willing away the time with a mug of coffee, as well as ready some mhf postings


----------



## sallytrafic

Can't decide if I'm an early bird or night owl ... but I've been to sleep so the former ... bye


----------



## aldra

Gosh this is getting to be a mixed bag

Frank you can be both EBH and NO whatever has happened to your sleeping patterns???, have you tried that bar of soap yet??

**** good luck on that sunshine

Cabby dream away

Me cant make up my mind, stay at home in the warmth from the central heating and log fire or go away

Dreaming of long- well medium walks in the crisp winter sunshine
but worried about cold wet days with a wet dog, dark nights and long evenings 8O 8O

Still thinking it out :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Jented

Hi Aldra.
Get yourself off on a jaunt!. Just come back from the last."Walkies". Have you seen the film,"Snow Dogs?",well Sassbag has been running around in the snow tonight like a loon!,me,forgetting what time it is going up the trail shouting her on,Freddy fox thinking the whole village is after him and it being as light as day,bet he is well over the border into Notts.
So forget wet dogs,Sass was quite dry for saying, and she all but buried herself in the excitment,we did not want to come back it was that good.
Jennifers up on a ward,gearing up for monday,she kicked me out at 19.40,saying the snow was to bad........ Thinks!... What TV prog starts at 20.00hrs? :lol: :lol: Women!
So off you go on a run out for a few days,sunday and monday till dinner,the snow will still have a freshness,after that when it gets sprayed about,it loses some of its beauty. Now then,Masham,Leyburn,Hawes?,go on,"Your worth it".
Ted. and "Snow Boarder" Collie Sassydog


----------



## cabby

collected the motorhome from the Fiat dealers today, had a new fuel filter unit fitted, not the same as the old one. then had the throttle valve and modified loom replaced, thought it was a bit of a rip off as I did not get my discount on parts.
However on getting into the driving seat and driving down the road one can certainly feel the difference, the pedal is like a hair trigger, eager to rocket off down the road, doing 70 before I could reign the damm thing in.looking forward now even more to our travels down to Spain.
Our local dealer is now fitting the solar panels that I have supplied, plus of course due to the ever increasing amount of information on here an Mppt controller.plus a cut out/relay to split the charge to the vehicle battery as well.

then we have to sort out all the rubbish that i took out of the lockers, so they could do a proper damp check, came back with 10's all round. to see what needs to be put back.
think I will have an early night for a change now. :roll: :roll: 


cabby


----------



## aldra

When are you off to Spain Cabby

Every thing for a motor home is costly

Aldra


----------



## cabby

Hi Aldra
we are off after the easter weekend. got some good news today, the van is ready to be collected, after having solar panels fitted, the workshop got a pleasant surprise, all the wiring was already in place, from roof to batteries.it is also prewired for the sat dish as well.but not having that just yet. :wink: :wink: 
The wife likes her TV but will be happy with radio/cd's and paperbacks, i will make do with my kindle.
will top up with liquid refreshment when we get down there. :lol: :lol: 
our tesco vouchers nearly paid for the eurotunnel.
have to wait till next wek to collect van as the snow and ice is not good up the A21 towards Johns Cross and Robertsbridge.
time for cocoa and beds i think soon.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Hi Cabby

We have a portable Sat dish but like you never miss TV, carry disks for very wet weather, prefer to read, the kindles are great

We too are off after easter for a long break, pos? Italy, but basically where ever the van takes us

Only just started with Tesco, never shop there but now everything on their credit card so building up the tokens. Can you book return fare on Euro Tunnel with vouchers?

Stay well, wait till ice clears to collect the van

Aldra


----------



## bazzeruk

Anyone else have their alarm go off due to the cold? Good job I was still up reading this forum!!


----------



## cabby

never had the alarm go off due to cold, only very high wind.which i blamed on mr heinz.   

we boked our return eurotunnel using tesco points which convert to tesco eurotunnel vouchers at 3 times their value, so the £30 gave us £90.total cost of return was £132.less £90.
we did think of italy,but we will see how we go regarding the weather, if cold and wet will head straight down to Spain, Albir/Altea way.maybe see you on the road.our sticker is on the back window.

cabby


----------



## aldra

No, ours although Van Bitz Alarm is so quiet doubt we'd hear it

Not impressed

The Hymer would have awakened the whole neighbourhood, also van bitz strikeback

Are you sure it was the cold????

Aldra


----------



## cabby

I sometimes wonder why some members joined,or stay members. maybe it is me not understanding, or are they bored.Maybe its the weather.
looking forward to going in April, will just use lappy for emails and autoroute.maybe skype.maybe a break from MHF will do me good.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Whats up Cabby???,

Would be great to meet with you on our travels

Who knows

Take care and enjoy

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

Members of the MHF Cabby? Some just join to ask a few questions then have not more time for fora I guess.

I have heard a nasty rumour though that some sell their motorhomes and do other things. Like I do not know what? :?


----------



## aldra

Tell me about the rumours Christine,

I lead a sheltered life :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## cabby

there is a dark side out there.:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## aldra

Promises, promises :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## cabby

well it is night time. :roll: :roll: whats the low down on the rumours then.

cabby


----------



## Cazzie

Wonder if you'll see Shuggy68 on here tonight Cabby   
I'd join you more often myself but I've been sleeping well lately!
Cazzie


----------



## cabby

I have just spent more time than i would like to admit to, of reading all the one word posts, absolutely wonderful sense of humour and tounge in cheek repartee. we used to do this as a family Christmas party game, will not say what the forfits were. :wink: :wink: 
anyone else around this evening.

cabby


----------



## aldra

I'm here Cabby

but about to go to bed

There is a great sense of humour here on MHF

do'nt know why some people moan about it 

Sleep well

Aldra


----------



## cabby

I have spent the rest of the evening getting this dam mini mac to work, no sound and a case of hiccups along with it.still have sorted the sound now and poured some liver salts down the optical drive, so that should get it running.

cabby :lol: :lol:


----------



## satco

anyone interested in heavy weight boxing ??

well, Chisora is playing childish games again....
yesterday he was fined for slapping Clitschko,
and tonight he`s refusing to show up on time.

we are waiting mate !!


----------



## aldra

lost me jan 2 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

And here  I better bring my rabbit inside :lol:


----------



## cabby

Are you making a stew then moblee.
My eyes hurt now, broke my glasses that i use for comp. have to go to boots on friday to have them fixed.so please xcuse any mistakes.
I wonder when it gets warmer the attitude on here will improve.I am beginning to understand more of what dougie did not say. still hey ho, soon be time to trundle along some lovely N roads.

cabby


----------



## cabby

well satco, must admit I would have enjoyed watching someone boxing kippers instead to be honest.
36 days to the off.     just attending a club rally first to shake down the van after all the extras fitted and making sure they did the hab check and service ok. :wink: 

sold the 4x4 and was relieved that we had virtually no snow, as bought a Vaux Signum instead, bit of comfort for our old bones. as we dont do much mileage now.

I dont believe that the heavy rain came inthrough the top of the kitchen window, it was closed.we wondered why there was a puddle of water on the floor.it came past the window down to the sill across the wortop and onto the floor. cheap windows the previous owner had fitted, much like the upvc front door which had warped and was not screwed in.
still got two new windows fitted at avery good price and the boss likes them.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Gosh Cabby

What is this???

night Owls at 5.40!!!!!!

Cant get into flight till darkness decends

Aldra  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cabby

thought I would get posting before ice skating starts, keeping on the good side of the boss. :wink: :wink: 
it is dark outside now.
cabby


----------



## aldra

Ok

let the flight into darkness begin :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cabby

ooooohh you are a hoot.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Was the ice skating good??

Television is rubbish these days
maybe one or two good programmes an evening

Off to bed now

Sleep well

Aldra


----------



## cabby

yes the ice skating was good, the right person was rejected. :lol: :lol: 
must admit the standard is very good this year. just finished watching Whitechapel, found that rather good. had a good laugh at top gear, watched it on iplayer.got to go and repact everything back into the van ready for the off shortly.will try out my dongle while away. will be at a rally in Wisbech on sunday.next door cut his lawn yesterday. daffs are flowering already.


will say goodnight/goodmorning now.

cabby


----------



## Christine600

Good Night, Cabby!

I almost never watch anything when it's scheduled anymore - always record everything and then watch it when I want.


----------



## cabby

we grilled some sardines this evening around 6pm, the blooming smell is still hanging around, had the windows open until 10pm, it's brass monkey weather tonight.
finally managed to get all the bits and pieces back into the lockers from the garage. after having had a sort out am woried now that everything thing went in so easily. 8O 8O 
Will give it a shakedown over the weekend rally.

cabby

must pop round to the butchers and collect my burger order.


----------



## aldra

Hi cabby

Didn't know that your dongle needed trying out

You kept that secret :lol: :lol: :lol:

Enjoy your trip, fingers crossed that your dongle works and the weather stays fine 

Aldra


----------



## cabby

naughty naughty now.   it only works when plugged in.but the reception indoors is rubbish, keep meaning to get ouit to the van and try lappy there. it is one of those never runs out dongles.just top it up every 5 months with a min of £15.

just put the fridge on ready for shopping tom. and the oil rad to take a bit of the chil out of the air. will run with the heating on when we travel. have that secu motion fitted.

spent narly 30 mins reading some of those jokes, nearly died with laughter.rminds me of Dave Allen era 

well early night I think. ta ta.

cabby


----------



## cabby

I have a feeling I am talking to myself.   only stayed 2 nights at our rally, my chest infection got worse with the damp and cold up near Kings Lynn.got home and chased up the doc for a different antibioctic as the last lot had not worked, now sitting here, still spluttering but not quite so badly, just feeling sorry for myself.
Checked out the recall on the engine bolts, but my chassis number comes up clear.makes a change as it has cost me a fortune this year.
hosepipe ban due to come into force on 5th April.will not wash van, just fill up before our next jaunt.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Hi Cabby, hope you are feeling better

Chest infections really take it out of you dont they? Not a good time to be exposed to the damp and cold in the van

Wrap up warm and rest yourself better

We usually wash the van when we are away using a Hoselock portable shower spray to rinse off each section, comes up very well

Cant reach the top though without ladders

Aldra


----------



## cabby

well I am thoroughly upset now, we are going to have to cancel our trip down to Spain, had tickets booked, serviced van, nearly all packed, just the clothes and food to load up. route planned and printed, lists of sites ( municipal) etc. added breakdown cover to the vehicle insurance.
The price of the medical travel insurance is rediculous. one of the reasons is that Spain has one of the highest medical costs in Europe.
the others are the illnesses that I have and of course the final one is our age group.Diesel has again gone up over there as well, some of the sites I have looked at have increased their prices as well, where do they think the customers will come from.
well we have decided to do a UK tour and include Scotland,only seen Edinburgh, so have a lot to cover, up the west side and down the east, is the best way am told.Also looking at north Wales.
let's spend our money at home where it belongs.
may just change dates to later to have a shorter trip to France as well.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Why Cabby

What happened?

But having said that England, Wales and Scotland are beautiful 

and you could call in and meet me

could be disappointing though :lol: :lol: :lol

Aldra:


----------



## Christine600

Sorry to hear that, Cabby! 

I probably have to forget going abroad this year because of the benefits process taking time. But I'll travel closer to home and hope the summer do not rain away... :?


----------



## cabby

I just cannot accept paying over £600 for blooming travel insurance.it is not as if I was knocking on st nicks door. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## aldra

Who have you tried?

mine was very cheap in spite of heart surgery --aortic valve replacement

Aldra


----------



## cabby

you name it I have tried it.

cabby


----------



## Christine600

Is it just Spain that is so expensive?


----------



## Cazzie

Two years ago a friend of ours was taken ill in Spain and had to be rushed to hospital by ambulance. He spent 4 weeks there.
They never took out travel insurance, just relied on the free European Health Card and were not asked to pay a penny towards his treatment.

Cazzie


----------



## Cazzie

Two years ago a friend of ours was taken ill in Spain and had to be rushed to hospital by ambulance. He spent 4 weeks there.
They never took out travel insurance, just relied on the free European Health Card and were not asked to pay a penny towards his treatment.

Cazzie


----------



## cabby

just been out to put rubish in the dustbin, always like to let the neigbours know that we are alive still,  just noticed that one of the wheel trims is missing from the wheel that is in the deepest shadow, I have to admit that I did not put cable ties on after last service, am not sure if it was nicked or I lost it, but the vehicle has been parked up for over a week and I am sure we would have noticed if it had been missing, I mean the wife misses nothing normally. :roll: :roll: 
we have to walk passed it every time to get to and from car to front door. thinking back am sure I heard a slight ping sound in the early hours of this morning.Unfortunately next door is in hospital and her dog wakes us up if anyone even creeps near, but house is empty.
I suppose I shall now have to dig into the back of the garage where I keep the spare set that I bought from a member on here a couple of years ago.should have got a set of alloys, will check out the breakers later as will need new tyres next year.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Hi cabby, 

As you know we lost one, but I saw it fly off but no amount of searching ever found it

We to have yet to put cable ties on and as the van is off this Friday must remember

I bought that one from Paul by the way

Our daughter and family are taking it to Wales, but as usual things have gone haywire

Dillon her husband has severe arthritic inflammation in his foot and cannot drive

So Albert will drive it down followed by another of our offspring in their car and then drive the car back 5-6 Hrs in all

In my next life I shall remain Childless :lol: :lol: :lol:

Did you settle on Scotland, look at the weather they are having, hope it keeps up for you

Aldra


----------



## cabby

no to Scotland, thanks to richardjames who suggested Virgin, we got travel insurance at half the price all the others quoted, so the Spain trip is back on, hope to finish up at Playa Albir.near Altea.

cabby


----------



## aldra

brilliant,

enjoy your trip cabby

Although if the weather is good, Scotland is a magnificent, totally beautiful place in the glens, coasts and islands

aldra


----------



## Christine600

Glad you are back on track, Cabby!


----------



## cabby

well it is night time now, have just got back from 8 weeks away. going down through France it was very cold and wet,10 April,took us 10 days to get down to Albir, Cap Banch campsite, where we resided for around 35 days, with ACSI discount.the rest has done me good, was quite energenic for me, walking to the shops and resturants.
we averaged 26.5 mpg, did not use the toll roads. Ran out of gas on first bottle after just 12 days, no electric water heating on this van.
got a mobile fitter to come and make a connection for a Spanish bottle, can use this for gas BBQ as well.cost me 100e.including regulater.
we found that since our last visit in 2009 the prices have almost doubled.

cabby


----------



## cabby

Oh joy is come, have reached new hights of ecstacy, is this just the beginning I wonder.
I have managed to finish the Caravan Club July crossword.    

you all wondered where this was going did you not, now be honest. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## aldra

8pm 8O 8O :lol: :lol:

Its hardly night owls time Cabby :lol:

crossword ecstasy well that's a new one :wink: :wink:

Aldra


----------



## cabby

oh well, just for you Aldra as it is a little later now.

Oh joy is come, have reached new hights of ecstacy, is this just the beginning I wonder.
I have managed to finish the Caravan Club July crossword. 

you all wondered where this was going did you not, now be honest. 

cabby

flak jacket on. :roll: :roll:


----------



## cabby

rather late reply, but hello shuggy68, why were you still up at 01.30hrs.welcome to the dark side. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## aldra

Hi cabby,
Definitely early, just arrived in annecy 
On route home from Italy 
Aldra


----------



## cabby

Very slow this morning, also most of the late evening as well.will try an alternative computer later to see if it is just me.
Anyone else out there walking round the house changing all the clocks. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## aldra

hi cabby

i am finding it slow as well

Im up but not changing the clocks, leave that for Albert

Caught the 12.30 ferry to Dover last night and drove straight home arrived about 9am. by 6pm we were shattered so went to bed now is morning for me!!!!

will have a couple of hours later and then back to normal I hope

we had a great time but how good it is to be home, lit a huge fire but were too tired to enjoy it, just trying to coax it back to life

today I expect to be deluged by the kids, managed to fend them off yesterday :lol: :lol: :lol:

sleep well

Aldra


----------



## cabby

Anyone know where I can get some Blue pills, the wife has run out of asprin. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## cabby

Nearly Christmas, have put up the decorations,done most of the shopping, just the veg to get from our local greengrocer on Sunday, support local shops, collected from butchers last week.Two days of cooking for family this year, keeps the wife happy and I do like seeing the young Grandkids, only 6 & 10 years old, very excited. Suppose had better add that I enjoy seeing the older ones as well in case they read this.
I see that there is a flurry of Jokes and trivia coming onto the Forum again this time of year.As no one has much to report it seems.
With all the peeling and mixing I don't think I shall have time after Saturday to even look at the site, let alone post.

So I will wish one and all, A Very Merry Christmas, and a Fulfilling New Year.

cabby


----------



## aldra

A very happy Christmas to you and yours cabby

And a great 2012

Sandra


----------



## cabby

Thank you Aldra, but I am hoping you mean 2013. :lol: 

cabby


----------



## aldra

:lol: 
That as well Cabby
sandra


----------



## cabby

I was sent this this evening, makes one think. Quote of the Century.......................

"The budget should be balanced, the Treasury should be refilled, public debt should be reduced, the arrogance of officialdom should be tempered and controlled, and the assistance to foreign lands should be curtailed, lest Rome become bankrupt.'' People must again learn to work instead of living on public assistance." 
- Cicero , 55 BC 


So, evidently we've learned nothing in the past 2,067 years.


cabby


----------



## cabby

Well the boss is watching her programs now, as I have seen mine and have come back to the pc to troll through looking at motorhomes, I think I have got the itch for a change of van, well ours is 5 years old now.
I have looked at hundreds of Hymers, Rapido,Bailey,even looked at the A class Fleurette as well, plus carthargo, N&B. has to be either an island bed or twin beds a lounge big enough for 7/8 people to sit around in comfort. sensible storage and above all look nice she said. for me it has to be only the 3500kg.
I had thought that after 5 years things would have improved, but our van has many comforts that we have got used to and would not want to be without.I do not want a table that fixes direct to the wall, I am too big to get into the silly space they call a diner seat.I would like a double floor and under floor heating.I would like a garage for the ease of getting to the things I want, although our existing lockers cope with all that we throw at them and still have room, but sometimes we have to lift the bed to get things out, not really an effort.

looks like I will have to just spen a few bob on this one instead, unless you have ideas for me.

where is my horlicks.

cabby


----------



## Christine600

I now have several noisy machines working a couple hundred yards south of my bedroom window. So no sleep yet. I belive they are paving the road and crossing outside the new little tunnel they have been building.

I'm not sure it makes me a proper Night Owl but it's impossible to sleep and I belive they will be working until the factory workers start arriving at 6.

:roll: 

:xcensoredx:


----------



## cabby

sorry I missed you last night, was watching a film and then had an early night, first this year.
Night Owls come out to play anytime after 8pm.
How long are those workers going to be keeping you up then.


cabby


----------



## barryd

My God! Another secret cult I havent been invited to! "Night Howls"

Whats all that about then? I keep posting late at night and nobody ever answers me. When does Owls finish and Early Birds start thats what I want to know and are any of you insomniacs members of both?

Im not sure I should get involved. It all sounds a bit dodgey to me. 8O


----------



## aldra

Yes me

Sometimes I'm insomniac at night :evil: 

Sometimes in the morning :twisted: 

Sometimes I'm juat :evil: :twisted: :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## cabby

Hey Barryd, nice to welcome you on board the good ship "SS Night Owls." But seriously, this has been running nearly as long as the breakfast crew.

cabby


----------



## moblee

Night owls 8O I don't think I've been on this before , so that makes me a first time virgin  so be gentle with me :lol:


----------



## aldra

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Night hunters :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O 8O SANDRA, Quick where's my steel pants :!: :lol:


----------



## cabby

Noow Now Aldra, behave, you will only regret it in the morning.   

cabby

ps what time is breakfast.


----------



## cabby

well as no one is around to play I might just as well go and do something useful.

cabby


----------



## barryd

moblee said:


> Night owls 8O I don't think I've been on this before , so that makes me a first time virgin  so be gentle with me :lol:


Oh if only you had been female with a post like that! 8O


----------



## barryd

cabby said:


> well as no one is around to play I might just as well go and do something useful.
> 
> cabby


What did you do?


----------



## Christine600

cabby said:


> sorry I missed you last night, was watching a film and then had an early night, first this year.
> Night Owls come out to play anytime after 8pm.
> How long are those workers going to be keeping you up then.
> 
> cabby


They worked that one night. But it looks unfinished so perhaps another layer needs to be paved on a later date.

But they kept me up two nights in a row since I was too tired to sleep last night. :roll: And too tired to even go online. :?


----------



## cabby

Hi Barryd, I went and watched a film, after I had read for an hour or so on the kindle. Then me and my mates went up the road to do a bit of pavement and road work that we had not finished.

cabby


----------



## aldra

gosh

How fit is that Cabby

No wonder you needed a good breakfast  

Hadn't noticed you'd slipped out : :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## cabby

Did not want to disturb you sweety, so thought I would upset Christine600 again. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## moblee

First owl of the Night has arrived  

Shouldn't be on my own Long :?:


----------



## cabby

tweet towoo. I am here too.

cabby


----------



## cabby

well it is blooming lonely up this dam tree without anyone to tweet to will go and find some prey in the fridge to keep me going, then I must get on with some work.

cabby


----------



## cabby

Well got the van back today after taking it to the workshop, had a whistle which it did not have before, it turned out to be a split vacuum hose, they cleaned the roof for me as well.it goes like a train with 3 litres.

I took the car in for some diesel yesterday and put some of that superior blend in for a change as the tank was empty, was very smooth going up the road today did not seem like the same car.

I know it is Saturday but thought someone who could not sleep would be around.


cabby


----------



## moblee

I"m still awake watching Time team & drinking wine  

Nobody else about these Night owls are rare birds.


----------



## owl129

Good night night owls 8) 

Paul


----------



## cabby

I am so happy, went out for a meal this evening with my wife and daughter to a lovely thai restaurant in Hastings, self service but for Fathers day I eat free. Son came round this morning to drop a card in and grab one of my fantastic coffees, must be good he had two. Got a card from other daughter in Essex. Almost a perfect day, well made a pig of myself now regretting it a little. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## aldra

Great Cabby

You deserved a good day, regret nothing of it

It only comes round once a year  

Sandra


----------



## cabby

Just been watching Airport, a live program around Heathrow London, anyone else watched it.

cabby


----------



## cabby

Think I have blotted my copy book this evening with one of my replies.
Oh well feel better for it, I think. Just going to look up what pomposity means. :evil: :evil: :evil: 

cabby


----------



## aldra

Which one Cabby

Do tell  

Pomposity does not relate to you my lovely one

aldra


----------



## cabby

you have pm.


----------



## cabby

I do hope I haven't started a bun fight with my new thread, or even be reprimanded. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## alhod

Feeling happy as I got my car back today after five months in the garage  

Went in for a simple test and ended up with half an engine rebuild - just one of the delights of life in France!

Alan


----------



## owl129

Good night all you night owls morning has broken and a damp one it is :? 
Paul


----------



## aldra

Paul is that you getting up or going to bed????

Do owls hunt at dawn :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## owl129

yep getting up


----------



## cabby

Alan, what was wrong with the car then that it took so long, did they have to make new parts. Is it a classic or even a vintage motor vehicle.

cabby


----------



## aldra

????

No matter

How are you cabbyy my love

A
Dra


----------



## cabby

Hi Aldra, feeling my age this week. I was replying to Alhod about his car. his comment made yesterday.I was intrigued to find out why so long in the garage.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Why

Have you not had a good week??

It's how it goes some weeks are better than others

Mine hasn't been great either

Although that's because I am feeling anxious about Albert

sandra


----------



## alhod

The initial delay was waiting for headlight brackets from England to switch the dip to right driving. But once it passed the French approval, driving back the garage guy noticed a misfire. That turned out to be a carbon deposit in one valve which had solidified when the car was sitting for a couple of months last autumn while we were in UK. The job itself was quite simple but the garage were a bit out of their depth and the only mechanic capable of doing it was continually away.
Don't ask the reasons - I lost track after the first six weeks! 
Somehow a job which should have taken a few days became five months. 
At least the summer has not been great so have not missed too many days of top down motoring and the saving on petrol has been really good (trying desperately to find the positive! )

It's an XK8, by the way.

Alan


----------



## cabby

Been a lovely day, got some rain this evening, if dry tomorrow will send wife out to cut the grass.
Looking at the tyres earlier, just to make sure there is no mould on them as the van has stood for too long. Another couple of weeks befor we can get away, fancy the New Forest for a short break.

will be down on the seafront on Thursday to watch the Red Arrows, plus a whole range of entertainment.
will find a seat in the hotel to sip at my afternoon tea and watch all the happenings.

Anyone awake out there this evening.

cabby


----------



## Dibbles1

Hi Cabby

I'm awake, Al's on late shift, waiting for him to come home.

Strangely, down here in the New Forest.

I'm hoping we get the Vulcan at the airshow at the end of this month, I think it is, in Bournemouth.

Debbie


----------



## cabby

Hi, will be down in your neck of the woods next month for a few days.
yep the old Vulcan is rather awe inspiring, great sound as well. we don't make them like that any more.

we keep on thinking of moving down there, but not made our minds up yet, if we live there where would we go for weekends.

got the Horlicks ready yet.

cabby


----------



## cabby

Can't sleep tonight so thought I would post this little message for the girls. :roll: :roll: 

cabby

Men Are Just Happier People --
What do you expect from such simple creatures?
Your last name stays put.
The garage is all yours.
Wedding plans take care of themselves.
Chocolate is just another snack.
You can be President.
You can never be pregnant.
You can wear a white T-shirt to a water park.
You can wear NO shirt to a water park.
Car mechanics tell you the truth.
The world is your urinal.
You never have to drive to another gas station restroom because this one is just too icky.
You don't have to stop and think of which way to turn a nut on a bolt.
Same work, more pay.
Wrinkles add character.
Wedding dress $5000. Tux rental-$100.
People never stare at your chest when you're talking to them.
New shoes don't cut, blister, or mangle your feet. 
One mood all the time. 
Phone conversations are over in 30 seconds flat.
You know stuff about tanks.
A five-day vacation requires only one suitcase.
You can open all your own jars.
You get extra credit for the slightest act of thoughtfulness.
If someone forgets to invite you, he or she can still be your friend. 
Your underwear is $8.95 for a three-pack.
Three pairs of shoes are more than enough..
You almost never have strap problems in public.
You are unable to see wrinkles in your clothes..
Everything on your face stays its original color.
The same hairstyle lasts for years, maybe decades.
You only have to shave your face and neck. 
You can play with toys all your life.
One wallet and one pair of shoes -- one color for all seasons.
You can wear shorts no matter how your legs look.
You can 'do' your nails with a pocket knife.
You have freedom of choice concerning growing a mustache. 
You can do Christmas shopping for 25 relatives on December 24 in 25 minutes.

No wonder men are happier. 


NICKNAMES
• If Laura, Kate and Sarah go out for lunch, they will call each other Laura, Kate and Sarah.
• If Mike, Dave and John go out, they will affectionately refer to each other as Fat Boy, Bubba and Wildman .

EATING OUT
• When the bill arrives, Mike, Dave and John will each throw in $20, even though it's only for $32.50. None of them will have anything smaller and none will actually admit they want change back.
• When the girls get their bill, out come the pocket calculators.

MONEY
• A man will pay $2 for a $1 item he needs.
• A woman will pay $1 for a $2 item that she doesn't need but it's on sale.

BATHROOMS
• A man has six items in his bathroom: toothbrush and toothpaste, shaving cream, razor, a bar of soap, and a towel.
• The average number of items in the typical woman's bathroom is 337. A man would not be able to identify more than 20 of these items.

ARGUMENTS
• A woman has the last word in any argument.
• Anything a man says after that is the beginning of a new argument.

FUTURE
• A woman worries about the future until she gets a husband.
• A man never worries about the future until he gets a wife.

MARRIAGE
• A woman marries a man expecting he will change, but he doesn't.
• A man marries a woman expecting that she won't change, but she does.

DRESSING UP
• A woman will dress up to go shopping, water the plants, empty the trash, answer the phone, read a book, and get the mail.
• A man will dress up for weddings and funerals.

NATURAL
• Men wake up as good-looking as they went to bed.
• Women somehow deteriorate during the night.

OFFSPRING
• Ah, children. A woman knows all about her children. She knows about dentist appointments and romances, best friends, favorite foods, secret fears and hopes and dreams.
• A man is vaguely aware of some short people living in the house.


THOUGHT FOR THE DAY
A married man should forget his mistakes. There's no use in two people remembering the same thing!


----------



## aldra

cabby

what a load of *****

Just as well is the midnight hour

Love you  

Aldra


----------



## cabby

Thanks, just a little harmless fun really.
love to you both.

cabby


----------



## cabby

well I stayed awake to see if anyone sought the real dark side. :lol: :lol: 

cabby

now hibernating


----------



## Mumoffive

Sleep is for the weak.


----------



## catzontour

Cabby I've only just seen your little message for the girls (7/10/13)

Thank you so much for sharing these pearls of wisdom :roll: 

Ok - some of them were mildly amusing :lol:


----------



## cabby

Rest or sleep, is a weapon in the armoury of survival. The battle endless.

cabby


----------



## catzontour

cabby said:


> Rest or sleep, is a weapon in the armoury of survival. The battle endless.
> 
> cabby


Yep, very long, tiring shift at work today, I know it is Friday night but I'm off to bed - no night owl left in me......


----------



## aldra

What is this
Owls hunt at night
Aldra


----------



## Christine600

It's dark outside - so time for owls to come out hunting.


----------



## aldra

Ok , it might be

But it's not the midnight hour
:lol: 

Aldra


----------



## cabby

I am not a witch or a wizard, no pointed hats etc. although I am wizard at repairing things. So it cannot be a bewitching hour.

Although the good lady did fall under my spell. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Easyriders

I'm a morning lark, married to a night owl!

We do meet occasionally (obviously -we have 5 kids!).


----------



## aldra

Thank goodness you differ

Imagine how many kids if you didnt :lol: :lol: 

We have 6 kids, he was a lark, I was an owl

This interbreeding has a lot to answer for :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Easyriders

Yes. Sandra - but doesn't it produce the greatest kids? Linda


----------



## cabby

now that sounds like the kids we have.   

cabby


----------



## suedew

Well here I am unable to sleep, being a right owl again.
The lark is asleep. Will have to settle for Horlicks.

Sue


----------



## Kaytutt

I'm not sure if I'm a nite owl or an early bird, I know I will be knackered by the time I get to the pub for kick off though, come on Wales! \/


----------



## cabby

I am really fed up now, as we are having all this terrible weather I booked an hotel for a couple of nights, just to keep "er appy" you understand. What sort of hotel spends £4 mill on refurbishment etc and makes all the rooms have a bath with shower over said bath. No separate shower cubicle in any room. blooming stupid.
Wish I could cancel, but cannot now.

well just hope the shopping spree helps, my poor flexible friend will have a fit.

cabby


----------



## catzontour

Not really a night owl but finished work at 11.30pm and now I'm home I can't sleep despite feeling really tired.....


----------



## Kaytutt

Me again, nite owl or early bird? Not sure :?


----------



## Mumoffive

Night owl having been an early bird. I am tired!
Been a very long day here. 
Jonathan on ground floor and Eve on 4th floor with only two lifts working and every floor wanting to move patients in beds has meant I have climbed far too many stairs. I ache!
I am a very moany miserable night owl. Anyone want to join my pity party? Lol


----------



## Mumoffive

And the syntax error does not like multiple exclamation marks either


----------



## cabby

it does not seem to like a lot of things at the moment on this site. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


cabby


----------



## aldra

Wonder what it is Cabby

Can someone be deliberately trying to damage the site??

it happened just before Nuke sold it as well

it's a pain though

aldra


----------



## cabby

I have no idea why Aldra, but I sense a bit of censorship has crept in, also a lack of interest in the maintenance of this site. I do hope that this is the beginning of the decline of MHF as we know it.
I have been a member nearly 9 years now and I am sorry to admit that I thought that with the influx of some younger members we could pass on the baton. Will I be a member after this year, well if things do not improve I see no point in it. Maybe the others were right to move over.

cabby


----------



## aldra

I'm still up as Shadow is not well

Hopefully nothing serious he was sick yesterday after his breakfast, he refused to eat in the evening and again this morning but brightened up and wanted feeding this evening

I gave him a small feed of chicken and rice but he's been sick again

He is still drinking water but I think he's bringing some of that back

Will see how he is in the morning and ring the vet

Might try to go back to bed soon and see if he settles, I'm feeling tired and hopefully he will sleep too

Like you cabby I hope all these problems will pass on MHF

Aldra


----------



## cabby

well we have got through the take over and at last the forum seems to be on a steady platform. We even have a steady stream of new members and some old members returning.about time those did as well.:grin2::grin2: Yes indeed Kev lets see if we can keep this one continuing.

cabby


----------



## JanHank

*Original night owls*

Nothing to report, just so´s I am informed of posts.
Thanks cabby.
Jan


----------



## cabby

Did you enjoy a read through though Jan.


cabby


----------



## JanHank

cabby said:


> Did you enjoy a read through though Jan.
> 
> cabby


Um! 46 pages is going to take a minute or two cabby :grin2:
Jan
I´m working backwards, on p-39 now. 
A few names no longer seem to appear on the present posts, must be the people you say have left for pastures new.


----------



## cabby

Well where are all you night owls then, those of you who cannot sleep while the spirits are around.:wink2::wink2: come on Kev and Janhank.

cabby


----------



## jo662

cabby said:


> Well where are all you night owls then, those of you who cannot sleep while the spirits are around.:wink2::wink2: come on Kev and Janhank.
> 
> cabby


Some of us have to get up to go to work!
Unlike you lucky so and so`s!:frown2:


----------



## LaMB

Not working is great - although payday isn't as good :-(

Linda


----------



## JanHank

Bin asleep, going back to bed to try and get some more now.
On the Kindle, not easy to write.
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mornin all, went out like a light last night, I can always get off, then me Bladder wakes me up 2-3 hours later.


I do have to confess I am no night owl, if I see ten'o'clock it's rare, but I can quite happily get up at 4am, so you might see the odd post then.


----------



## JanHank

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Mornin all, went out like a light last night, I can always get off, then me Bladder wakes me up 2-3 hours later.
> 
> I do have to confess I am no night owl, if I see ten'o'clock it's rare, but I can quite happily get up at 4am, so you might see the odd post then.


Yes, your posts are often odd >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Yes, your posts are often odd >


What's the female version of what I call Cabby when he posts like that > >


----------



## JanHank

Kev_n_Liz said:


> What's the female version of what I call Cabby when he posts like that > >


C L E V E-E R :grin2:
>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> C L E V E-E R :grin2:
> >


Not spelled that way it isn't > >


----------



## JanHank

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Not spelled that way it isn't > >


You always have to have the last word, well as I don´t have one of those things that joins up musical notes to make one long sound I use the - thingy wont call it a hyphan because you will probably tell me its not spelt like that, you picky thing you. >:kiss:>
Jan


----------



## cabby

Just as well you did not spell it C.L.E.E.V.E.R.>>



cabby


----------



## JanHank

cabby said:


> Just as well you did not spell it C.L.E.E.V.E.R.>>
> cabby


Not showing all these people my AGE cabby.
Jan


----------



## cabby

ADMIN NOTE, this should not be in Jokes and Trivia section.Please move to a more appro section.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> You always have to have the last word, well as I don´t have one of those things that joins up musical notes to make one long sound I use the - thingy wont call it a hyphan because you will probably tell me its not spelt like that, you picky thing you. >:kiss:>
> Jan


Can't get it a home, so I splurg on here Jan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cabby said:


> ADMIN NOTE, this should not be in Jokes and Trivia section.Please move to a more appro section.
> 
> cabby


I thought that, but who am I to point out that it's there in the OP, I'd blame the OP mate, oh sorry that's you > >


----------



## bognormike

cabby said:


> ADMIN NOTE, this should not be in Jokes and Trivia section.Please move to a more appro section.
> 
> cabby


:grin2:what would you suggest? seems fairly approporiate because mostly trivia!


----------



## cabby

In that respect you could say that 85% of posts on here are trivia then.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## cabby

I think there should be a curfew on this thread, open only between 22.00hrs and 06.30hrs.
then put the alternative hours onto the Early Birds.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY

cabby said:


> I think there should be a curfew on this thread, open only between 22.00hrs and 06.30hrs.
> then put the alternative hours onto the Early Birds.
> 
> cabby


You are joking, this is now the new farcebook and twatter

tony


----------



## cabby

OK daytime Farcebook, nightime twatter it shall be.>> but I would not label members that way myself.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## HurricaneSmith

cabby said:


> well we have got through the take over and at last the forum seems to be on a steady platform. ........................... cabby


I second that.

The day finally dawned on my membership renewal. I anticipated problems, but there were none.

I paid by credit card (not PayPal) and it was simple and instantaneous. I checked my email, and sitting in my 'Inbox' was the promised receipt.

I opened MotorHomeFacts and my membership expiry date had magically jumped forward another year.

Brilliant. :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## bognormike

cabby said:


> In that respect you could say that 85% of posts on here are trivia then.:grin2::grin2:
> 
> cabby


:wink2:you noticed:surprise:


----------



## greygit

cabby said:


> I think there should be a curfew on this thread, open only between 22.00hrs and 06.30hrs.
> then put the alternative hours onto the Early Birds.
> 
> cabby


Sorry I think the 6.30am cut off time is far too late for Early Birds , some of us are up much earlier than that, aren't we Jan? :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

greygit said:


> Sorry I think the 6.30am cut off time is far too late for Early Birds , some of us are up much earlier than that, aren't we Jan? :grin2:


I was just ignored, nobody noticed the time, except you that is.
jan


----------



## cabby

That sort of response GG is pointless, a suggestion would be much more helpful. No not that sort of suggestion Please.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## greygit

cabby said:


> That sort of response GG is pointless, a suggestion would be much more helpful. No not that sort of suggestion Please.:grin2::grin2:
> 
> cabby


 It's very tempting. :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cabby said:


> In that respect you could say that 85% of posts on here are trivia then.:grin2::grin2:
> 
> cabby


I'm doing me best, I thought 85% was good, no good deed goes unpunished :crying::crying:


----------



## aldra

Early birds does not have a cut off time

So leave well alone

All are welcome regardless of the hour

Late birds??

It's up to you, I'm not a late bird anymore, usually very tired by nine

Don't sleep well, so read from about 2am, dose off at 5 or six for an hour our two

Read a book most nights

So for £7.99 a month from kindle free books

I get my monies worth

Aldra


----------



## bognormike

are you lot still up?:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Only just, I'm a tired old fart.


----------



## aldra

Not for longMike

My book calls me

Evermen saga, James Maxwell

3rdbook, the path of the storm

Will read a while, sleep for a few hours and finish it between 2am and 6 ish

Occasionally I'll sleep through the night 

Sandra


----------



## cabby

All these part timers, cannot stand the pace.where is that old fart kev, snoring his head off or watching a laptop chugging away, have you sorted it out yet, we keep telling you what to do, but you ignore the advice from this old sage.

cabby


----------



## Cazzie

I was surprised to see this thread resurrected!
I'm usually browsing at this time of the morning as I'm a bit like Aldra and don't sleep until 5 or 6ish.Went to bed at 11 but by 12.30 I knew it was no use!
Having a bit of a stressful time at the moment as well as we are in the middle of a house sale and the solicitors are being a pain.Can't see it ever happening really. I'm sure one of us will get fed up and pull out.
Hope most of you are sleeping like babies but if anyone is still up - hello.

Cazzie


----------



## JanHank

Morning all, struggling to sleep for over an hour, given up, made a cuppa.
It's 6.18 am most of you over the water will be in dream land, hope the dreams are sweet.
Jan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cabby said:


> All these part timers, cannot stand the pace.where is that old fart kev, snoring his head off or watching a laptop chugging away, have you sorted it out yet, we keep telling you what to do, but you ignore the advice from this old sage.
> 
> cabby


Not ignoring anyone Phil, nothing wrong with the advice given, if that's others do theirs, but I'm trying to retain the recovery partition, and no one has suggested anything yet which will do that bearing in mind the old hard drive problem, so i'm on unfamiliar ground and trying to find other ways to do it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We started sleeping better once I turned off everything electrical in the bedroom, no tablets or phones, no laptops, no TV, no standby LEDs etc, total darkness.


----------



## JanHank

I could count the nights I have slept through over the past 40 years on 3 finger.
I fall asleep quite quickly to start with, awake after 1 1/2 to 2 hours awake for a while then drop off for a little longer and so it goes the whole night.
Went to a sleep clinic years ago, bloke told me I was depressed and wanted me to take anti-depressant tablets, I refused. I did try sleeping tablets once, stopped when it got to 2 a night and they didn´t help.
I have learnt to live with it, if I feel really tired I have 20 mins or so in the afternoon.
I don´t get crabby. 0
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> I could count the nights I have slept through over the past 40 years on 3 finger.
> I fall asleep quite quickly to start with, awake after 1 1/2 to 2 hours awake for a while then drop off for a little longer and so it goes the whole night.
> Went to a sleep clinic years ago, bloke told me I was depressed and wanted me to take anti-depressant tablets, I refused. I did try sleeping tablets once, stopped when it got to 2 a night and they didn´t help.
> I have learnt to live with it, if I feel really tired I have 20 mins or so in the afternoon.
> I don´t get crabby. 0
> Jan


I don't get him either, he makes me look good though.


----------



## JanHank

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I don't get him either, he makes me look good though.


Now now Kev, I did put an R in their.

I am putting a poem I wrote whilst in hospital in 1991 on the Jokes & Trivia.
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Now now Kev, I did put an R in their.
> 
> I am putting a poem I wrote whilst in hospital in 1991 on the Jokes & Trivia.
> Jan


R, so you did, now how did I miss that :grin2::grin2::laugh::laugh:


----------



## cabby

Kev, I will ask my SIL if a recovery partition can be transferred or if you have to make a new one.

cabby


----------



## JanHank

cabby said:


> Kev, I will ask my SIL if a recovery partition can be transferred or if you have to make a new one.
> 
> cabby


As usual cabby I have no idea what you are talking about and this sums it up:-

Women sometimes say things they don´t mean or mean only at one moment and not the next.
Some of the things they say are mysterious or elusive.

Men on the other hand, for instance when discussing philosophical or political problems, and other trivia.
sometimes say things that are utterly meaningless.


----------



## cabby

If you cannot understand something then why worry about it, kev will understand I am sure as it was directed to him.:laugh::laugh:
However I did realise now that it should have gone on the other thread.
cabby


----------



## JanHank

cabby said:


> If you cannot understand something then why worry about it, kev will understand I am sure as it was directed to him.:laugh::laugh:
> However I did realise now that it should have gone on the other thread.
> cabby


Sorry I corrected him now :smile2:
Jan


----------



## JanHank

cabby said:


> If you cannot understand something then why worry about it, kev will understand I am sure as it was directed to him.:laugh::laugh:
> However I did realise now that it should have gone on the other thread.
> cabby


Sorry I corrected him now :smile2: crabby
Jan


----------



## cabby

stop tapping that button for goodness sake or you will get even more duplicate posts.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## JanHank

cabby said:


> stop tapping that button for goodness sake or you will get even more duplicate posts.:grin2::grin2:
> 
> cabby


Took you a long time to discover I had a double >
Have you had a kip cabby?
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> As usual cabby I have no idea what you are talking about and this sums it up:-
> 
> Women sometimes say things they don´t mean or mean only at one moment and not the next.
> Some of the things they say are mysterious or elusive.
> 
> Men on the other hand, for instance when discussing philosophical or political problems, and other trivia.
> sometimes say things that are utterly meaningless.



*
A woman has the last word in any argument.

Anything a man says after that is the beginning of a new argument.*

.


----------



## cabby

Yes kev, and when they say they have no idea what we are talking about and have the gall to sum it up as meaningless, it shows just what they really are like.The problem is more are becoming politicians, so should we worry.will anyone notice that important things in our culture and heritage are waylaid and passed off as trivia.History is our basic guide line to the future.

Oh goodness I've gone all Grammar School again.Help.>>

cabby

I am off to prepare madam her dinner.


----------



## JanHank

cabby said:


> Yes kev, and when they say they have no idea what we are talking about and have the gall to sum it up as meaningless, it shows just what they really are like.The problem is more are becoming politicians, so should we worry.will anyone notice that important things in our culture and heritage are waylaid and passed off as trivia.History is our basic guide line to the future.
> 
> Oh goodness I've gone all Grammar School again.Help.>>
> 
> cabby
> 
> I am off to prepare madam her dinner.


Answering from the top

Yes
Your beyond it
Good man

Jan


----------



## aldra

6.49

That's hardly late birds

What rubbish is this

I'd be great on late birds 

Except I read and don't come on line

In the wee small hours

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

You´ve hit the nail on the head Sandra, its a lot of rubbish, not one fool will give in. >> _I´ve had fun though._
Jan


----------



## cabby

Got to humour the old bird sometimes it seems. No Jan not you,just been told what I have to do for dinner tomorrow.:laugh::laugh:

Humour does help the world go by.A little on here goes a long way and gives enjoyment. never vindictive.Plus it is well past your early birds time, but you are always welcome aldra.:kiss::kiss:

cabby


----------



## aldra

I'm still here

Is it still late birds time ?

Cabby my love

Tell no one of our secrete affair 

Well you can tell your wife

Careful though 

She will prob welcome me with open arms

Sandra


----------



## cabby

Probably she would, and shadow would chase all the squirrels in the woods behind us.

cabby


----------



## JanHank

*Put this on the wrong Night Owls this morning.*

All Kevs fault adding a duplicate.

Where is everyone? 
I _could_ have posted at 1.30am & 5.45am, then I slept until 7.20am.
A very good nights sleep, must have been a case of a trouble shared a trouble halved :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> All Kevs fault adding a duplicate.
> 
> Where is everyone?
> I _could_ have posted at 1.30am & 5.45am, then I slept until 7.20am.
> A very good nights sleep, must have been a case of a trouble shared a trouble halved :wink2:


Not my fault 0 I is innocent 0 it's all that Cabbys fault :crying: :crying:


----------



## cabby

No definitely your fault kev for duplicating a wonderful idea of mine.>>
Jans fault for posting in the wrong thread.
VB's fault for not closing the thread when asked.

take your pick.>>

cabby


----------



## aldra

No owls flying at 3 o clock

I'm ready to turn in, read, sleep then read again

At Chartre 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Oh dear, I defrably need new specs cabby :nerd: or I must stop using the Kindle first thing in the morning.

Once again I must say *SORRY* to someone, this time its *KEV*.

I had put the post on *Night Cramps *not *Night Owls.

Jan says sorry Kev, sorry sorry sorry. :crying::crying:

*


----------



## cabby

You at Chartre, nice town, is it as wet and windy as over here.Slow down you are not expected back home yet surely.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Oh dear, I defrably need new specs cabby :nerd: or I must stop using the Kindle first thing in the morning.
> 
> Once again I must say *SORRY* to someone, this time its *KEV*.
> 
> I had put the post on *Night Cramps *not *Night Owls.
> 
> Jan says sorry Kev, sorry sorry sorry. :crying::crying:
> 
> *


No need to apologise, if/when I get to your age Jan, I'll be happy if I can still form a sentence > >


----------



## cabby

Well yes as you are having trouble doing that now.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cabby said:


> Well yes as you are having trouble doing that now.>>
> 
> cabby


Bottom part.


----------



## cabby

Just watched strickly, cannot believe that Jeremy is out at last, mind you the other one was not that good either.Blackpool next week.


cabby


----------



## HermanHymer

Mmmm wish I could watch Strictly. TV here is mostly diabolical. Tonight there was a programme on babies. Just happy vids of babies -- just being babies. No dialogue just near silence - with the odd plaintiff wail. Like watching paint dry. Had to switch it off before I threw something at the screen. Thank goodness for entertainment from MHF!

There is a SA version of Strictly - not quite as glam but the presenters are top notch. Far better than the UK "Mutt and Jeff" pair.


----------



## cabby

Mutt and Jeff is a bit harsh. do you want to know who was voted off.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Can't sleep

Finished my book, still can't sleep

Tomorrow a trip to the vets and then up nearer to the tunnel

Crossing on Wednesday morning

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Maybe give this a try, I do a simple form of meditation some times, and it mostly works, which I got when visiting a *Buddhist temple in Scotland* well worth a visit.

Anyhoo try this site, always worth a try:-

http://mic.com/articles/128080/the-best-breathing-technique-to-help-you-sleep#.4jGkP3Tqp


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well I tried it for myself last night and it does work quite well.

Did anyone else give it a go :?:






.


----------



## JanHank

Unable to watch it at the moment Kev, internet is at snails pace.
last night it would not have worked anyway, went to bed with a bit of back ache from sewing (head down looking at what I was doing for about 1 1/2 hours).
Woke at 3.30am as nature was calling and could only just get out of bed, had to hold onto the furniture to get to the loo and back. Terrible back pain, (arthritis in my lower spine). Couldn´t get comfy the rest of the night.
This morning Hans had to help me out of bed because I just could not stand up without help. As I am moving about its very slowly improving. To type this its a few mins at the computer and then a walk around the house then back here again to do a bit more typing. 
I haven´t had this much pain since the arthritis was discovered in 1989.

Jan


----------



## aldra

Kevin that temple is fantastic

The van was rocking like a ship on high seas

Was rather a nice feeling but not conducive to sleep

Calais was worse though 

Sandra


----------



## cabby

So where are you now Sandra.

cabby


----------



## aldra

I am home cabby

Home

And it feels so good

I just so love to be home

Till the next time

Sandra


----------



## cabby

Here we are at the bewitching hour and not a soul to be seen, or heard. where are you all tonight.I have managed to find the decorations hidden at the back of the garage. plus the new ones we just had to have, am lumbered to start putting them up over this weekend. Just cannot wait.:wink2::wink2:


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cabby said:


> Here we are at the bewitching hour and not a soul to be seen, or heard. where are you all tonight.I have managed to find the decorations hidden at the back of the garage. plus the new ones we just had to have, am lumbered to start putting them up over this weekend. Just cannot wait.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby


Just suck it up, stop bloody moaning  

We're going minimal this year, we gave a load to the kids and not replaced it Whoohoo


----------



## cabby

We got given a huge amount from the kids a couple or so years ago.But theydo fall apart after a while and with the help from the great grandchildren.:grin2::grin2:
I was going to replace the outside ones that Desmond ruined, but cannot be bothered this year.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Did outside light for the first time last year, never again.


----------



## cabby

*Complaint*

I have just noticed that this thread has been moved into Jokes and Trivia heading, when it was in Off Topic when I started it.
What is going on.

cabby


----------



## Christine600

I don't know, Cabby. But it's keeping me up all night! :grin2:


----------



## cabby

Sorry, went to bed early last night as all the excitement crept up on me. 
I said crept kev. all the excitement over the last few days. then the peace and quiet caught up. ho hum.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## cabby

Well as no one seems to be up and about this morning I shall go to bed.

cabby


----------



## StephandJohn

Only just found 'Night Owls'. I'm often up in the middle of the night wandering around looking for something to do - now I know you might be there I'll join in.
Steph


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

StephandJohn said:


> Only just found 'Night Owls'. I'm often up in the middle of the night wandering around looking for something to do - now I know you might be there I'll join in.
> Steph


You'll be there on your own most of the time Steph.


----------



## tugboat

I was up at 0530 today. Seem to be sleeping less and less well these days.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> I was up at 0530 today. Seem to be sleeping less and less well these days.


I find a bit of simple meditation works for me Tuggs, deep breaths in and out through the nose with your head as far back as it's comfortable, concentrate on the cooler air going in and the warmer air going out, and try to block extraneous thoughts, it doesn't always work, but most of the time it will once you get used to doing it and it's less of an effort.

Hopefully, it's not something serious awakening you or keeping you awake, does Ellie sleep in the same room, as this is bad for some people but good for others, pets sleeping on the bed also varies.


----------



## tugboat

I can usually get to sleep OK, dunno why I seem to be waking earlier and earlier. Not disturbed by daylight obvissly. Ellie in her own bed beside mine. I use a CPAP pump connected to a nasal connector, but my nasal passages don't pass air very well. Diagnosed with obstructive sleep apnoea a few years ago. Think I need my nose reaming out. Might get the B&D out later!


----------



## HermanHymer

A friend had "splints" put in the back of nose/throat area a few years ago (NHS) and it has helped considerably. They give stability to the passages that collapse when relaxed and lying down. It's a "rooms" procedure which although slightly uncomfortable is done with local aneasthetic while seated. Not a big thing and quickly done. No recovery time needed.


----------



## HermanHymer

tugboat said:


> I was up at 0530 today. Seem to be sleeping less and less well these days.


Old age creeping up... seriously are getting enough exercise these wintry days?? 0


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> I can usually get to sleep OK, dunno why I seem to be waking earlier and earlier. Not disturbed by daylight obvissly. Ellie in her own bed beside mine. I use a CPAP pump connected to a nasal connector, but my nasal passages don't pass air very well. Diagnosed with obstructive sleep apnoea a few years ago. Think I need my nose reaming out. Might get the B&D out later!


Nah get a router mate, leaves a better finish and you can set it up and leave it for next time > >

That kit sounds very uncomfortable to me, and would wake me up, I have sleep apnea too, we even had to change our mattress from a Silentnight one to a foam one, as I'd leap as I restarted breathing and Liz would wake up, I'm supposed to get fitted with a gumshield, but I declined.

I wonder if Ellie might be part of the problem Tuggs, perhaps allergic to her fur? I'm allergic to perfumes etc, sneeze like crazy, really hard, blocks me right up too, annoying as like a nice smelling woman


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

HermanHymer said:


> A friend had "splints" put in the back of nose/throat area a few years ago (NHS) and it has helped considerably. They give stability to the passages that collapse when relaxed and lying down. It's a "rooms" procedure which although slightly uncomfortable is done with local aneasthetic while seated. Not a big thing and quickly done. No recovery time needed.


They would need to put me out, sounds awful to me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

HermanHymer said:


> Old age creeping up... seriously are getting enough exercise these wintry days?? 0


He's well past it and coming round again > >


----------



## tugboat

HermanHymer said:


> *Old age creeping up*... seriously are getting enough exercise these wintry days?? 0


Cheeky lass!

Well, I've lost some weight recently, though Christmas has been a bit of a disaster in that respect. Dog walking every day, but not been out on the MTB for about 3 weeks. Everywhere is such a complete mess from all the rain, if only we could have a few dry days to let the ground recover a bit. Anyone got a Mr Motivator DVD they can lend me? (Only joking!)

I'm back on the diet today, no food until teatime. I know it isn't the recommended method (so please don't preach, anyone) but it works for me. I'm weird, OK? Just wish I could sleep better so the day wasn't so long to wait for food.


----------



## HermanHymer

Kev_n_Liz said:


> They would need to put me out, sounds awful to me.


Big benefit is it's a once off. Half an hour no worse than dentist visit... done and dusted.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> Cheeky lass!
> 
> Well, I've lost some weight recently, though Christmas has been a bit of a disaster in that respect. Dog walking every day, but not been out on the MTB for about 3 weeks. Everywhere is such a complete mess from all the rain, if only we could have a few dry days to let the ground recover a bit. Anyone got a Mr Motivator DVD they can lend me? (Only joking!)
> 
> I'm back on the diet today, no food until teatime. I know it isn't the recommended method (so please don't preach, anyone) but it works for me. I'm weird, OK? Just wish I could sleep better so the day wasn't so long to wait for food.


> >





They do say nothing heavy after 4pm, I went on a weetabix diet a few years ago, two for brekkie, proper meal for lunch then two more for tea, and again for supper if needed, munch on Celery for a snack but use salty water to dip it in to make it taste edible not salt on it.


----------



## tugboat

Hmm, my knees are shot, and I'm not sure I could carry off the leotard, Kev. Thanks for trying though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> Hmm, my knees are shot, and I'm not sure I could carry off the leotard, Kev. Thanks for trying though.


No me neither, doesn't bear thinking about  however no excuses if the spirit is willing.


----------



## tugboat

Good heavens, a stick insect sitting on a chair!


----------



## cabby

Sorry you lot but you have encroached onto the early birds spot. mind you don't get pecked off.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## aldra

No longer at late owl

Idontsleep well so go to bed early now a about 9 ish

Shattered

Wake around 2am 
But then I read

Read 4/5 books a week

Have joined the free books on kindle 
I pay £7.99 a month

But Im getting my monies worth 

I getup clean the house,shop etc

and slip back to bedfor an hour or so 

But hey I'm growing in knowledge with these books

Sandra


----------



## cabby

Thanks for reminding me about those Kindle books aldra, will go and scour the list for some downloads for later.

cabby


----------



## jo662

Not many nightowls about lately!:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> Cheeky lass!
> 
> Well, I've lost some weight recently, though Christmas has been a bit of a disaster in that respect. Dog walking every day, but not been out on the MTB for about 3 weeks. Everywhere is such a complete mess from all the rain, if only we could have a few dry days to let the ground recover a bit. Anyone got a Mr Motivator DVD they can lend me? (Only joking!)
> 
> I'm back on the diet today, no food until teatime. I know it isn't the recommended method (so please don't preach, anyone) but it works for me. I'm weird, OK? Just wish I could sleep better so the day wasn't so long to wait for food.


MTB, or bike? always fancied a MTB, there used to be two up at the green in Cromarty, gone last time we were there.

Which reminds me.


----------



## cabby

It took me a while to get your meaning of mtb, I am of an age where an MTB was a very fast attack boat.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Me too and he's not said yet.


----------



## tugboat

Yeah, like I'd have a motor torpedo boat tucked away to be used as part of my exercise routine.

Doh, you guys!:grin2:


----------



## cabby

There was still one of them moored up at Shoreham West Sussex.as a house boat now.

cabby


----------



## cabby

Ok it is nearing the bewitching hour, where are you all, or have you drunk your cocoa and gone up the stairs to land of nod.I blame that Kev.

cabby


----------



## jo662

No cocoa,but cup tea watching the darts!


----------



## mgdavid

just got in from babysitting the grandchildren; guess what, it's stopped raining!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> Yeah, like I'd have a motor torpedo boat tucked away to be used as part of my exercise routine.
> 
> Doh, you guys!:grin2:


Try using proper worms then to avoid confusing us > > and how do you get exercise on a MTB anyhoo, or do you go for a ride with less than enough fuel and push it home?

You can see the last remaining MTB at Cromarty on Google earth if you go back to 2004 and zoom in a bit.

Arrowed for your convenience


----------



## tugboat

A couple of converted MTBs (or maybe MGBs) were used as passenger/tourist ferries between Brixham and Torquay until a couple of years ago. Not sure what happened to them. If you Google images for Western Lady, you'll see some pics.

Cromarty is deffo on my list of places to visit. Looking forward to getting up beyond the border and getting stuck into some Scottish cuisine. I'm thinking more langoustines, kippers and pies rather than deep-fried Marsbars.


----------



## aldra

Watchthemthere pies tuggy 

Especially in the chip shops 

I couldn't believe it when they chucked it in the deep fat fryer to reheat 

But a bit of genuine scotch sausage 

Well there's a treat 

And haggis, I love haggis mash and neeps

Anyway tonight it's lamb

We are still recovering from the stress so no healthy eating or wine free days yet

I think we are both catching up on sleep 

Although my grandsons pup arrives a 8 am
Wide awake and raring to go

Which is more than I can say for my grandson!!

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

I love haggis or a nice piece of Lorne sausage, Sandra. We used to have both on board ship when I was working out of Aberdeen. Used to be able to get frozen Lorne sausage here in the supermarkt but not had any for quite a while. I'll have to go look for it. Thanks for the reminder.

P.S. I hope Albert is recovering well from the latest op, and that you are both managing to relax a bit. I bet that lovely log fire is burning. Can't beat it.


----------



## aldra

It is tuggy

Andthepup stretches out in front of it

Shadow no, he is not into fires

Albert's doing fine

It's a bit of a beast of an op cut wise 

But you know Albert 

I redress it daily 

The hospital says once a week

But the bandages shift and his arm is swollen withlymphodema 

So daily re orientates the pressure of the bandage 

He is fine

Sandra


----------



## cabby

Glad to hear that Albert is coping, with your administrations of course.No one better I would imagine.

cabby


----------



## jo662

no night owls around again!:frown2:


----------



## cabby

Well where are you tonight then.:wink2:

cabby


----------



## jo662

cabby said:


> Well where are you tonight then.:wink2:
> 
> cabby


Im here!
Twit Twoo :grin2:


----------



## cabby

Late on parade again.:wink2::wink2: anyone else still up and about.

cabby


----------



## barryd

Im always up late. During daylight I sleep in a Coffin. Mwahahahhaaaa!


----------



## dghr272

And me, what time is parade cabby, hope there is no re-routing.


----------



## barryd

Cor, this is boring! What time to the strippers come on?


----------



## delawaredandy

Night night all, and don't let the bed bugs bite.

M


----------



## cabby

Sorry all, got a late call out, had to rush.did I miss the cabaret. Only just got up now.

cabby


----------



## barryd

Yeah you missed it Cabby. Great strippers but I think one of them was Kev in a frock so I turned off when he/she came on.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Gosh who grassed me up this time.


----------



## cabby

Was it a grass skirt then kev, who eat all the food then.hoops an all.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Sorry I missed it Kev 

I was awake all night with restless legs, it feels like electrical impulses every few seconds and travels around the legs, most irritating 

I read and I can't get WIFI in our bedroom, it's the only room in the house which doesn't get it
Sandra


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> Sorry I missed it Kev
> 
> I was awake all night with restless legs, it feels like electrical impulses every few seconds and travels around the legs, most irritating
> 
> I read and I can't get WIFI in our bedroom, it's the only room in the house which doesn't get it
> Sandra


Sandra. You can get wifi extenders like this one http://www.ebuyer.com/676463-netgea...kwid=shE6ku5QA_dc&pcrid=51482427899&pkw=&pmt= that will extend the distance your wifi will go. It would need to go between the bedroom and the router. You can also get some that use the electrical circuits in the house to extend the wifi range but they have to be on the same ring main.

Sounds like you need a visit from me to come and sort it all out for you! 

It will cost you a pie or two.


----------



## aldra

Sod the Wifi 

I definatelyneed a visit from you

I need sorting out !!

Get up here my babe

And bring that Michelle with you

Tell her I won't eat her , well I might have a nibble she looks so cute 

Pies are available along with a full menu 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> Sod the Wifi
> 
> I definatelyneed a visit from you
> 
> I need sorting out !!
> 
> Get up here my babe
> 
> And bring that Michelle with you
> 
> Tell her I won't eat her , well I might have a nibble she looks so cute
> 
> Pies are available along with a full menu
> 
> Sandra


Oh dear sounds like code for an orgy.


----------



## aldra

Sorry too old and decrepit for orgies now 

My full menu is food

But the way to a mans heart and all that

Sandra


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> Sod the Wifi
> 
> I definatelyneed a visit from you
> 
> I need sorting out !!
> 
> Get up here my babe
> 
> And bring that Michelle with you
> 
> Tell her I won't eat her , well I might have a nibble she looks so cute
> 
> Pies are available along with a full menu
> 
> Sandra


Sadly that will be the Caveat for me going, to give Michelle a break. She palms me off on someone every January. I did manage Tenerife once for a week which was a bit of a result when I was given a free Timeshare.

Even Tuggers played host for over a week but I think he is still under going therapy for it sadly.


----------



## aldra

Well

One mans loss is another mans gain

Baking pies as I speak

Sandra


----------



## jo662

Mmmm pies! 
Surely theres an app to post the aroma of your pies!!:grin2:


----------



## barryd

jo662 said:


> Mmmm pies!
> Surely theres an app to post the aroma of your pies!!:grin2:


Nobody makes a Pie like Sandra. Ive been dieting all week and I can taste them!! ARGHHH!


----------



## Jmdarr

Have the Adria matrix 680sp 2010 enough said.


----------



## cabby

pie, now that sounds like 22 pies for 7 people.>>

cabby


----------



## cabby

Now I am disappointed at no reply to that.

cabby


----------



## jo662

What could you say to that?


----------



## jo662

Well 2 days and no other nightowls!:frown2:

Light weights!


----------



## Harrers

jo662 said:


> Well 2 days and no other nightowls!:frown2:
> 
> Light weights!


yes well I am always on the site in the early hours but never touched this thread as I don't like joining a thread halfway and I ain't reading 61 pages to find out what it's about!!


----------



## Harrers

reading back - looks like something about pies and that makes me hungry!


----------



## jo662

Not the time to start eating is it!>


----------



## Harrers

I'll try not to!


----------



## tugboat

I've been up a while. Bloomin' dog got on the bed during the night and snuggled into my back. Eventually the increasing pressure woke me up. 

Kennel construction in on the job list for today.

Maybe!:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jo662 said:


> Mmmm pies!
> Surely theres an app to post the aroma of your pies!!:grin2:


iPie ??

iSmell ??


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> I've been up a while. Bloomin' dog got on the bed during the night and snuggled into my back. Eventually the increasing pressure woke me up.
> 
> Kennel construction in on the job list for today.
> 
> Maybe!:wink2:


I do recall mentioning this to you very recently, hate to be right though > >


----------



## tugboat

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I do recall mentioning this to you very recently, hate to be right though > >


Eh? Wot? Wot you on about?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> Eh? Wot? Wot you on about?


Err do keep up man pet  

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/1835657-post551.html


----------



## tugboat

Oh, right. She used to get on the bed with ease, but my recent new bed is much higher (makes me feel quite regal, acksherly) and she couldn't make the jump. Last night she craftily got through a gap carelessly left on the ottoman. So my fault really. But she's a right minx, and no mistake.

I've no problem with her sleeping in the same room, though. She never makes any noise during the night.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> Oh, right. She used to get on the bed with ease, but my recent new bed is much higher (makes me feel quite regal, acksherly) and she couldn't make the jump. Last night she craftily got through a gap carelessly left on the ottoman. So my fault really. But she's a right minx, and no mistake.
> 
> I've no problem with her sleeping in the same room, though. She never makes any noise during the night.


Ottoman eh, right royal aren't we on a Snowy Sunday morning (yeah we got white stuff about 8pm) been shuvlin already I av innit.

Moe the ottoman, or put her in it > >


----------



## aldra

She's prob cold in the night tuggy

Poor little mite:wink2:

Snow here too Kev looks lovely in the garden, don't know if it's a problem on the roads though

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

We need pictures, folks.


----------



## tugboat

aldra said:


> She's prob cold in the night tuggy
> 
> Poor little mite:wink2:
> 
> Sandra


She doesn't lie alongside, though, Sandra. She just shoves her ass into the back of my shoulders and pushes! Her head is virtually on the edge of the bed, and I'm being shoved off the other side.

Opportunist little bugger, it's not on. I won't have it, stamp my foot, I will.:blob8:


----------



## Harrers

tugboat said:


> We need pictures, folks.


I'm on a CL at Damhead just outside Edinburgh and into the Pentland Hills. When Tugboat said he wanted pictures I pointed my phone out of the hab door as I am still in my jimjams!

For most of the time, I've been on my own here but was joined by another mh on Friday and you can see where he has already left for the day. I haven't needed to move my mh as I have my car with me but did venture out yesterday to fill up my lpg. Also filled up with diesel at Asda 99.7p same price as unleaded!


----------



## tugboat

Thanks, Harrers, that's lovely. Apparently there's snow up on Dartmoor, though it's light rain here at lower levels. Might venture up there tomorrow if the weather man says it has settled.


----------



## cabby

What is Kev doing in your garden Sandra, a snow dance.trying to lose weight after eating those pies.>>


cabby


----------



## aldra

O I wish cabby 
I'd feed him pies 

But light on crust and high on protein 

There is nowt wrong with a good pie, plenty of veg and a baked potatoe

But sadly he's not here
And we are having roast duck

Well you do don't you??

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cabby said:


> What is Kev doing in your garden Sandra, a snow dance.trying to lose weight after eating those pies.>>
> 
> cabby


I was beginning to think you had lost the plot, but now it is plain to see you never even had one.


----------



## aldra

No that's harsh kev
Cabby will no doubtexplain his point of view

But I'm drunk again 

And bed is calling

Actually it's calling because I had a crap sleep last night

My left ankle throbbed all night and was crap today as I struggled to walk

It's easier tonight
Maybe the wine 

Sandra


----------



## cabby

Roast duck, well Kev won't turn up unless you are having crackers with that.

cabby


----------



## jo662

He's crackers anyway so already got them >


----------



## cabby

I bet he feels a bit of a prawn now.>> well he would if he was awake, but snoring his head off after eating all those fray bentos pies, he will get metal poisoning soon.
Anyone still up with aches and pains.As I feel my bed calling me for a change.


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cabby said:


> I bet he feels a bit of a prawn now.>> well he would if he was awake, but snoring his head off after eating all those fray bentos pies, he will get metal poisoning soon.
> Anyone still up with aches and pains.As I feel my bed calling me for a change.
> 
> cabby


I can echo the beds sentiment you old fart   

Ha an early post on the night owls, been up a while too.


----------



## cabby

You must be getting confused again kev, that time is for EARLY BIRDS.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cabby said:


> You must be getting confused again kev, that time is for EARLY BIRDS.>>
> 
> cabby


Ironing is wasted on you innit.


----------



## jo662

Nightowls at 4 oclock in the afternoon!
Whats going on? >


----------



## StephandJohn

Morning all.Is this too late to be a night owl? I don't want to be awake and up roaming the house so i've decided its not too late.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bugger forgot to look in this am.


----------



## jo662

I`m the only one!>



Feels like Highlander:grin2:


----------



## siggie

I'm cheating, it may be 02:25 in the UK, but it's 10:25 here ;-)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jo662 said:


> I`m the only one!>
> 
> Feels like Highlander:grin2:


Sometimes your best friend won't tell you. BO > >


----------



## jo662

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Sometimes your best friend won't tell you. BO > >


Great,I knew it had to be something!:frown2:


----------



## cabby

So ok Kev where are you tonight then. Or is it this morning.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cabby said:


> So ok Kev where are you tonight then. Or is it this morning.
> 
> cabby


Here I am what do want now you old farrrrt  

oops wrong fred.


----------



## aldra

Thisis not night

Early birds is waiting 

Aldra


----------



## cabby

Hi kev, my regards to fred by the way is he doing ok today.>>>


cabby


----------



## jo662

You should re-title this thread morning and evening owls!>


----------



## cabby

When we first started this thread there were plenty of us up and about during the late evening and late night till about 3am.Unfortunately we have seen good members fall by the wayside, most have been missed.I seem to be spending more time than I should on here, due to being cooped up indoors for a while.
Eventually I shall escape and will find my way back to my man cave.:grin2::grin2:Where I can get on with important things to finish and get the motorhome ready for spring and touring again.Plus the garage needs clearing out of all the tat accumulated.Luckily we refused to use the loft.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## jo662

Yep roll on the better weather Cabby,we are away across the channel next at Easter!:grin2:


----------



## Christine600

I belive if I went for a trip in my MH I would sleep better than what I am these days. So can't wait!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jo662 said:


> You should re-title this thread morning and evening owls!>


I'll second that, maybe Cabbs will start a new fred.


----------



## cabby

I have stayed up and now going to sleep.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Why good morning Mr Philip, I hope you slept well Sir


----------



## cabby

No not at all, bloody awful night to be honest, I can say that on here without being censored I hope.:wink2::wink2: Sorry Andy.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oh dear, I am so sorry to hear that Philip, hopefully you caught up last night.

I awoke once at 2:20, took a little while to get back off, then got up at 5:15, off out the door at 5:50.


----------



## tugboat

Lights out 2330. Awake 0145. Got up at 0330. Fed up.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> Lights out 2330. Awake 0145. Got up at 0330. Fed up.


Call me psychic tugs but I think you need to get some sleep matey.

How do you sleep in the van?


----------



## tugboat

Usually I lie down and cover myself with a duvet!


I might try hanging upside down in the shower like a bat.:hathat8:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> Usually I lie down and cover myself with a duvet!
> 
> I might try hanging upside down in the shower like a bat.:hathat8:


Arseface, I meant as you know, do you sleep any better in the van.


----------



## tugboat

I sleep OK in the van, Kev, but I seem to be going through a bad spell right now, despite getting a new bed about 6 weeks ago. It's a pain, cos it buggers up the night and buggers up the following day as well. If I have a siesta today, that'll probably affect tonight too.

I used to work crazy hours when I was at sea, but I was younger then and just dealt with it. Loss of sleep now I'm older really messes me up for days. Right now, I feel like a zombie.

At least my eyeball floater issue has checked out OK today.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> I sleep OK in the van, Kev, but I seem to be going through a bad spell right now, despite getting a new bed about 6 weeks ago. It's a pain, cos it buggers up the night and buggers up the following day as well. If I have a siesta today, that'll probably affect tonight too.
> 
> I used to work crazy hours when I was at sea, but I was younger then and just dealt with it. Loss of sleep now I'm older really messes me up for days. Right now, I feel like a zombie.
> 
> At least my eyeball floater issue has checked out OK today.


It's a problem Geoff, lots suffer from it nowadays, I'd say it was stress, but unlikely if retired, although possible, do you have another bed at home to try for a night or two?

Mines is bladder related so not much I can do about that although fresh water rather than a beverage seems to help a little.


----------



## tugboat

I used to be up to the bathroom 4 or 5 times a night, years ago. Then I was diagnosed with Sleep Apnoea, and once I started using a CPAP machine I slept properly and very rarely need to get up to the loo now,

I seem to go through phases of sleeping well and badly, but the 'badly' spells seem to be becoming more frequent. I don't know why. Good job I don't have to go to work, I don't think I would be very productive.

I don't usually have a problem getting to sleep, and I'm plenty tired enough, I just don't understand why I wake up again after a relatively short time sometimes. It's very quiet where I live, and Ellie doesn't disturb me, so it seems to be an internal thing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> I used to be up to the bathroom 4 or 5 times a night, years ago. Then I was diagnosed with Sleep Apnoea, and once I started using a CPAP machine I slept properly and very rarely need to get up to the loo now,
> 
> I seem to go through phases of sleeping well and badly, but the 'badly' spells seem to be becoming more frequent. I don't know why. Good job I don't have to go to work, I don't think I would be very productive.
> 
> I don't usually have a problem getting to sleep, and I'm plenty tired enough, I just don't understand why I wake up again after a relatively short time sometimes. It's very quiet where I live, and Ellie doesn't disturb me, so it seems to be an internal thing.


You just need drugs then, LSD perhaps, that should at least make your waking moments more interesting > >


----------



## cabby

The TV is running adverts about pills to help stop this getting up to go for a splash during the night every 3 hours or so.Someone must know what they are called.

cabby


----------



## jo662

I dont know what the pills are,but my mum had the same problem, and she would not have a drink after 6 in evening because of it.When she went to see the doctor they said it could be that she wasnt drinking enough,because a full bladder empties better than one not so full.
Everybody is different though,so what works for one may not work for another.


----------



## cabby

That is quite true, but your body has to get used to a new way and it takes time to settle into that.

cabby


----------



## jo662

cabby said:


> That is quite true, but your body has to get used to a new way and it takes time to settle into that.
> 
> cabby


Yes it does,its not an over night solution!>

It made it a bit better for my mum in time.:grin2:


----------



## cabby

Was going to spend time sorting out the van today, but overslept and only got breakfast at 10.30am today. Need to take all bedding and clothes that we left in and check that I still fit into them.:laugh::laugh:Air the bedding as it has been folded and left in a locker, wash it first as well.There are some shoes we never wore.
After that it is empty the lower lockers into the garage and see what we never use.Do we need 4x25m hookup cables.Take out crockery etc ready for a spring clean.
Then down to the garage for MOT and a service, as there is a rotary squeak at low speeds intermittently, flush out the water system.Check the pump.
I am worn out already just thinking about it.All this used to take just one day, maybe a week if I am lucky these days.:serious::serious:

Then take the boss out for a day trip and sit on the seafront having dinner.This will be the deciding year as to whether we keep the motorhome or not. She may not be able to manage getting in and out or moving around as needed.

If that happens then I will sell and buy a van we can get converted into a day van that accommodates her needs. 

Fingers crossed this coming month.

cabby


----------



## Harrers

cabby said:


> Was going to spend time sorting out the van today, but overslept and only got breakfast at 10.30am today. Need to take all bedding and clothes that we left in and check that I still fit into them.:laugh::laugh:Air the bedding as it has been folded and left in a locker, wash it first as well.There are some shoes we never wore.
> After that it is empty the lower lockers into the garage and see what we never use.Do we need 4x25m hookup cables.Take out crockery etc ready for a spring clean.
> Then down to the garage for MOT and a service, as there is a rotary squeak at low speeds intermittently, flush out the water system.Check the pump.
> I am worn out already just thinking about it.All this used to take just one day, maybe a week if I am lucky these days.:serious::serious:
> 
> Then take the boss out for a day trip and sit on the seafront having dinner.This will be the deciding year as to whether we keep the motorhome or not. She may not be able to manage getting in and out or moving around as needed.
> 
> If that happens then I will sell and buy a van we can get converted into a day van that accommodates her needs.
> 
> Fingers crossed this coming month.
> 
> cabby


Hi Cabby

My mum passed away in early January. She was 93 and was suffering from dementia. I had cared for her for several years and found that caring for her in the motorhome was ideal as the distances that she needed to travel between the important things in life i.e. bed, toilet and dining table are all much shorter than anywhere else. Also when seated at the dining table for breakfast, I only needed to spin her round (carefully !) and she was ready to be driven to our next destination.

Unfortunately, in April 2015 she fell down the steps getting into the mh and I had to rethink my method of getting her in and out. Most habitation doors are pretty narrow but I found a type of evacuation chair on ebay which was narrow enough and made a ramp from 18mm ply on which to wheel the chair.

I put struts hanging down inside the garage and when the ramp is stowed away it makes a shelf for the evac chair. There is room underneath the shelf for her folded wheelchair. I was fortunate that my Mum weighed only about 48 kgs so was easy to transfer to the chair and then wheel up and down the ramp. The ramp had to be strong though as it had to take our combined weight.

I know that my Mum was happy to be with me, her carer, wherever we were and that she wouldn't object to my posting this picture. It was taken in early September 2015 when we had a very hot day at Le Touquet and she sat outside to cool down in the breeze. You can see the ramp with slots to secure it within the door opening and the evac chair.

Cabby, I don't know if this is any help to you or if it gives you any other ideas. I actually bought 2 of these chairs as they were sold as a pair on ebay. I will be disposing of one if not both at some time when I get home to Cardiff - I am currently in Durham.


----------



## jo662

Harrers said:


> Hi Cabby
> 
> My mum passed away in early January. She was 93 and was suffering from dementia. I had cared for her for several years and found that caring for her in the motorhome was ideal as the distances that she needed to travel between the important things in life i.e. bed, toilet and dining table are all much shorter than anywhere else. Also when seated at the dining table for breakfast, I only needed to spin her round (carefully !) and she was ready to be driven to our next destination.
> 
> Unfortunately, in April 2015 she fell down the steps getting into the mh and I had to rethink my method of getting her in and out. Most habitation doors are pretty narrow but I found a type of evacuation chair on ebay which was narrow enough and made a ramp from 18mm ply on which to wheel the chair.
> 
> I put struts hanging down inside the garage and when the ramp is stowed away it makes a shelf for the evac chair. There is room underneath the shelf for her folded wheelchair. I was fortunate that my Mum weighed only about 48 kgs so was easy to transfer to the chair and then wheel up and down the ramp. The ramp had to be strong though as it had to take our combined weight.
> 
> I know that my Mum was happy to be with me, her carer, wherever we were and that she wouldn't object to my posting this picture. It was taken in early September 2015 when we had a very hot day at Le Touquet and she sat outside to cool down in the breeze. You can see the ramp with slots to secure it within the door opening and the evac chair.
> 
> Cabby, I don't know if this is any help to you or if it gives you any other ideas. I actually bought 2 of these chairs as they were sold as a pair on ebay. I will be disposing of one if not both at some time when I get home to Cardiff - I am currently in Durham.


I think you gave your mum a lovely time in your motorhome, and made her life more interesting by being able to get her out and about to places she wouldnt of got to at her age without the motorhome.And you had quality time with the most important person in your life!
Feel proud of yourself you were able to do that for her!


----------



## jo662

cabby said:


> Was going to spend time sorting out the van today, but overslept and only got breakfast at 10.30am today. Need to take all bedding and clothes that we left in and check that I still fit into them.:laugh::laugh:Air the bedding as it has been folded and left in a locker, wash it first as well.There are some shoes we never wore.
> After that it is empty the lower lockers into the garage and see what we never use.Do we need 4x25m hookup cables.Take out crockery etc ready for a spring clean.
> Then down to the garage for MOT and a service, as there is a rotary squeak at low speeds intermittently, flush out the water system.Check the pump.
> I am worn out already just thinking about it.All this used to take just one day, maybe a week if I am lucky these days.:serious::serious:
> 
> Then take the boss out for a day trip and sit on the seafront having dinner.This will be the deciding year as to whether we keep the motorhome or not. She may not be able to manage getting in and out or moving around as needed.
> 
> If that happens then I will sell and buy a van we can get converted into a day van that accommodates her needs.
> 
> Fingers crossed this coming month.
> 
> cabby


I hope your good lady manages to use your motorhome Cabby.Its a big part of your life.I hope you can have many more trips away!


----------



## cabby

Many thanks for your thoughts and photo. glad you were able to give your Mum a great life, I am sure she appreciated it.Wonderful idea, but not for me,as I am not strong enough to be able to do that, I get worn out just making up the bed in the lounge for her.Also she is not a lightweight either, but I never said that.
I really need a carpenter of Kev's quality to make a lower bed base,as she is only short and most beds she sits on leave her feed dangling at least 3 inches off the floor.Not able to put a false floor either as she has problems with steps.
Still we shall see this coming month.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cabby said:


> I really need a carpenter of Kev's quality to make a lower bed base,as she is only short and most beds she sits on leave her feed dangling at least 3 inches off the floor.Not able to put a false floor either as she has problems with steps.
> Still we shall see this coming month.
> 
> cabby


No you don't Phil, I'm a wood butcherer   but a decent chippy might be able to lower the bed for you so long as he/she could get at it and there is nothing under it which needs the height.


----------



## jo662

Kev will be here in 4 hours!>


----------



## cabby

Yes an early start ready to butcher some more wood I suppose.>>

cabby


----------



## jo662

He wood' nt do that!>


----------



## cabby

Oh yes he wood.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jo662 said:


> Kev will be here in 4 hours!>


Not far off


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bloody keyboard warriors :roll: :roll:


----------



## jo662

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Not far off


You are defo a night owl,posting at 4.46,its the middle of the night!:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jo662 said:


> You are defo a night owl,posting at 4.46,its the middle of the night!:grin2:


I'd been up since 4 by then, so an Early bird really


----------



## cabby

Yes we have admonished him for confusing himself between the two.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## cabby

Have to turn off as I am supposed to be doing something else by order of you know who, yes that is correct I do know my place. :laugh::laugh:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## cabby

You have a dirty mind kev, but no not that.it is not a blue moon.>>

cabby


----------



## jo662

cabby said:


> Have to turn off as I am supposed to be doing something else by order of you know who, yes that is correct I do know my place. :laugh::laugh:
> 
> cabby


Cat burglar?>


----------



## cabby

Well I am not Puss in Boots.>>

cabby


----------



## cabby

Although sometimes it is like a panto on here.:wink2::wink2:

cabby

Oh no it isn't.:grin2::grin2:


----------



## jo662

Oh yes it is!>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

'Snot


----------



## jo662

Need a hanky?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Panky


----------



## jo662

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Panky


----------



## cabby

You really are making a song and dance over this aren't you.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## HermanHymer

Harrers said:


> Hi Cabby
> 
> My mum passed away in early January. She was 93 and was suffering from dementia. I had cared for her for several years and found that caring for her in the motorhome was ideal as the distances that she needed to travel between the important things in life i.e. bed, toilet and dining table are all much shorter than anywhere else. Also when seated at the dining table for breakfast, I only needed to spin her round (carefully !) and she was ready to be driven to our next destination.
> 
> Unfortunately, in April 2015 she fell down the steps getting into the mh and I had to rethink my method of getting her in and out. Most habitation doors are pretty narrow but I found a type of evacuation chair on ebay which was narrow enough and made a ramp from 18mm ply on which to wheel the chair.
> 
> I put struts hanging down inside the garage and when the ramp is stowed away it makes a shelf for the evac chair. There is room underneath the shelf for her folded wheelchair. I was fortunate that my Mum weighed only about 48 kgs so was easy to transfer to the chair and then wheel up and down the ramp. The ramp had to be strong though as it had to take our combined weight.
> 
> I know that my Mum was happy to be with me, her carer, wherever we were and that she wouldn't object to my posting this picture. It was taken in early September 2015 when we had a very hot day at Le Touquet and she sat outside to cool down in the breeze. You can see the ramp with slots to secure it within the door opening and the evac chair.
> 
> Cabby, I don't know if this is any help to you or if it gives you any other ideas. I actually bought 2 of these chairs as they were sold as a pair on ebay. I will be disposing of one if not both at some time when I get home to Cardiff - I am currently in Durham.


Harrers, I am awed by your selfless, loving thoughtfulness. As I'm getting older, I often wonder where to settle when the time comes that I'll be "old and stupid". As a mother of sons I was thinking that I couldn't expect them to be able to cope with the "indignities" that one experiences in very old age and infirmity, and daughters-in-law have their own mothers to care for. But you have shattered my perceptions. Your motorhome trips must have brought her untold pleasure. Major respect!!0


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cannot abide the Maddona person.


----------



## cabby

In what way kev, her music or her persona.

cabby


----------



## Harrers

HermanHymer said:


> Harrers, I am awed by your selfless, loving thoughtfulness. As I'm getting older, I often wonder where to settle when the time comes that I'll be "old and stupid". As a mother of sons I was thinking that I couldn't expect them to be able to cope with the "indignities" that one experiences in very old age and infirmity, and daughters-in-law have their own mothers to care for. But you have shattered my perceptions. Your motorhome trips must have brought her untold pleasure. Major respect!!0


I did have some experience! When I retired from banking at age 50 I started a care home for people with learning difficulties with my then wife. We had to employ a manager to become registered but it wasn't until we were running the home ourselves having paid him a manager's salary for 18 months, that we got our first resident. He was a male with autism who was non-verbal and had been institutionalised for most of his life and his previous placement had failed. My wife had experience as a carer but as he was male, his personal care became my responsibility.

I can honestly say that I enjoyed my new caring job immensely. The job satisfaction was amazing. A lot of our success was due to the fact that we cared for our residents as if they were our own family. When through a succession of circumstances which I won't go into here, I found that I was in a position to care for a member of my family, it came naturally to me even though it was my own Mum.

If you look around the world, in a lot of cultures families look after their elderly relatives. They don't look at putting them in a home as the first option. Sometimes of course Mum or Dad doesn't want to give up their independence. It might be preferable to going into a home though if the next generation are prepared to do some of the work.

Looking after an elderly person is sometimes similar to looking after a baby. My Mum would sometimes say to me that it wasn't fair that I was having to look after her and I would point out that she did all this for me when I was a baby so it was perfectly fair.

Although I have lost my constant companion of the last 5 years, I was able to help her at the end of her life which appeared to be pain-free and un-stressed. The palliative care given by the hospital was very understanding and sympathetic.

Thank you for your respect. I know I would do it again. I hope that my example will maybe make others think about doing the same. Even think about using your motorhome to do it. With my Mum's dementia, she didn't always appreciate where we were, but she did appreciate that she was with me and that often the weather was nicer than it would have been at home.


----------



## cabby

Your posts have given me a lift when I really did need one, for that Harrers I thank you.Your offer was very kind as well.
At the moment the good lady, bless her she is only 5ft, only manages now to walk around the house with assistance from me walking backwards or one of those 4 wheeled contraptions. From the front door to the car and car to where ever we use a wheelchair.I foresee soon this will be needed in the house.Her enjoyment is the TV or playing words on her ipad with my cousin in Canada and her son in Brighton and a long time friend also in Brighton.So she still has her marbles.:grin2: Tells me off if she sees I have missed anything as well.:wink2:
So I have to evaluate her ability to get about in the motorhome. which does not have a level floor all the way through and now the single bed is too high and narrow for her to manage. I have to make up the lounge bed every night.
Her illness is called MSA(multiple System Atrophy), we do not know how it will affect her as time passes.
The worst point is that due to my illness, Myasthenia Gravis, which is acute fatigue to all skeletal muscles,I am unable to assist her as much as I would want,I certainly cannot lift her. 
But when the weather lifts a bit we will take it to the seafront and see how she copes getting from the swivel seat to the bathroom at the back of the van.Work out where to put the wheelchair as well.
The lockers needed clearing out, been putting it off for weeks.:surprise:

Oh I feel a litle better now, thanks for that.:smile2::smile2:

cabby


----------



## Harrers

Cabby, I am glad that I have been able to give you some help. I also had to walk backwards holding both of mum's hands to encourage her to walk. She was physically strong and I think it was only the dementia holding her back. We had tried her with a zimmer type frame but she had a tendency to lean backwards. When we first started using the mh, she was able to get into the fixed transverse rear bed with some assistance. This became more and more difficult and when it got to the point that I was lifting her in, I decided it would be easier to make up a bed in the front for her each night.

Due to the layout of my mh, there is a step up into the bathroom and this always proved difficult. When she was discharged from hospital last year after breaking her arm, I asked them to let me have a commode. This made a big difference to our lives but may not be an answer to any of your difficulties.

However, don't be afraid to ask nhs for help and guidance. Occupational therapists can come to your home and help with solutions for getting in and out of bed or out of chairs. In fact they look at all situations where you have to assist your good lady including getting in and out of the car. They advise you on different techniques you can adopt and have a whole range of devices for assisting. There is no reason why these can't also provide assistance in your mh.

Have you thought about getting some modifications to your mh by people that specialise in this field. I must admit that I googled to find these people so know nothing about them but think it is worth having a look as they also sell secondhand vehicles that have been adapted for wheelchair users.

http://www.coachbuiltgb.co.uk/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

When searching for our first van we came across two wheelchair accessible MoHos Phil, we nearly bought one as we liked the layout, sorry I can't remember any model information.


----------



## cabby

Thanks kev, but there is no way that we could use a wheelchair in the present motorhome and we will not be changing or upgrading as there is insufficient time we fear.

cabby


----------



## HermanHymer

So sorry to hear of your plight Cabby, and that of Mrs Cabby. I wish you courage and strength to face whatever lies ahead. Don't forget your online pals here so please don't be shy to unburden yourself and benefit from the support which is always so generously given to those needing encouragement.

Strongs!


----------



## cabby

Thank you for those kind words. I am not sure where everyone is the last couple of days, but few messages on this and Early birds.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'll add my feelings too Phill, not nice this getting old is it, my faculties seem to be disappearing one by one, putting up with stupid people seems to be well on it's way.


----------



## jo662

Getting old is no fun,but the alternative is a bit of a dead end!


----------



## barryd

My best wishes as well Cabby. I didnt realise you were both going through all that. As said above you have some good friends on here who will always be there for you.


----------



## jo662

No night owls anymore!:frown2:

Then again not many any owls lately!:surprise:


----------



## Harrers

There's always someone who doesn't want to go to bed!


----------



## jo662

Harrers said:


> There's always someone who doesn't want to go to bed!


Not lately there is`nt mate!:frown2:


----------



## Harrers

I am usually up late at night and sometimes find myself reading mhf as nothing else to do.


----------



## jo662

Just seems to be less and less contributers which is a crying shame!:frown2:


----------



## Harrers

Don't know if these stats are correct but if you look on the old website, it says 8 new members today and 4 yesterday so people are still joining the forum. I am sometimes guilty of just reading threads without posting but then some threads including this one are often people posting for fun.


----------



## jo662

Harrers said:


> Don't know if these stats are correct but if you look on the old website, it says 8 new members today and 4 yesterday so people are still joining the forum. I am sometimes guilty of just reading threads without posting but then some threads including this one are often people posting for fun.


Thats good then,hav`nt looked at that!

Some sites tell you how many are online and how many have visited today.
Does this one have that facility,cus would be interesting!


----------



## Harrers

jo662 said:


> Thats good then,hav`nt looked at that!
> 
> Some sites tell you how many are online and how many have visited today.
> Does this one have that facility,cus would be interesting!


yes all those stats come up on the old site including who is online etc.


----------



## barryd

jo662 said:


> Just seems to be less and less contributers which is a crying shame!:frown2:


No need to be disheartened. Ill contribute. Here I am relaxing after a hard days work.


----------



## Harrers

Of course it is really the home page of this site! Just click on "Home" on menu bar at top of this page. Don't get lost though as I won't have anyone left to talk to! :crying:


----------



## jo662

Tells you the most thats been online.
And according to that only 6 online now,thats a bit pitifull dont you think?


----------



## jo662

barryd said:


> No need to be disheartened. Ill contribute. Here I am relaxing after a hard days work.


Lol,looking good Mr Curry!:grin2:


----------



## Harrers

barryd said:


> No need to be disheartened. Ill contribute. Here I am relaxing after a hard days work.


and I thought I had come on mhf to keep away from the "smutty" websites!


----------



## jo662

barryd said:


> No need to be disheartened. Ill contribute. Here I am relaxing after a hard days work.


Oh and point of order,having you turned over a new leaf?

You said after a hard days work!:surprise:


----------



## StephandJohn

I'm guilty of reading mHF and not posting. Slapped wrist!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Harrers said:


> Don't know if these stats are correct but if you look on the old website, it says 8 new members today and 4 yesterday so people are still joining the forum. I am sometimes guilty of just reading threads without posting but then some threads including this one are often people posting for fun.


If you're referring to this http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums-statistics.html stats page it's mostly well out of date now, it looks like new members is the only bit which is working, shame as it holds some interesting data, shame VS didn't keep it all up to date.


----------



## cabby

I think Barryd sometimes forgets which forum he is actually on when he posts,it's his age you know.Plus he is stuck up in a repressed area of the UK, so he cannot really express himself as he would wish.Tuggers has tried to assist but given it up as a bad job really.>>

cabby


----------



## jo662

cabby said:


> I think Barryd sometimes forgets which forum he is actually on when he posts,it's his age you know.Plus he is stuck up in a repressed area of the UK, so he cannot really express himself as he would wish.Tuggers has tried to assist but given it up as a bad job really.>>
> 
> cabby


Ayup afternoon Owl!>


----------



## cabby

Is that how they talk up in Cambridgeshire, sounds more like up north.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## jo662

cabby said:


> Is that how they talk up in Cambridgeshire, sounds more like up north.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby


Its difficult to put our posh accent in text!
Ok yaa!:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Who let the bloody Muppet in? > >


----------



## cabby

Anyone seen Kermit.he was with Kev, but now gone missing.>>

cabby


----------



## cabby

Looks like Kev has gone missing along with Kermit, which one will deliver the ransom note, will it demand euros or GBP's.

cabby


----------



## jo662




----------



## cabby

Well who is still up and about this bloody cold night, had to de-ice the car 10 mins ago, so that I could go out.Really pleased now that I emptied the water system on the van, it has been so mild I was beginning to think it was a waste of time.

Have you found Kermit or Kev yet anyone.

cabby


----------



## jo662

Hiya Cabby,how are you doing?

Im here but not for long as knackered after going for a 5 mile power walk with my OH and her mates!:surprise:


----------



## jo662

Kev wont be about this time of night as he needs his beauty sleep!>


----------



## cabby

Surely it will take more than sleep I would have thought,:grin2::grin2:

Run out of puff have we.Drink your cocoa and off to land of Nod with you then.>>

cabby


----------



## Harrers

Don't worry Cabby - I'm still here. Thinking about what I have to do before the weekend.


----------



## jo662

Was a good walk,but not down my back alot of good.

mmmm cocoa,could just drink one now but not got!:frown2:


----------



## jo662

Its alright for you lucky retired folk!>

Have a thought for us workers!:frown2:


----------



## Harrers

I've started drinking chocolate at night. My favourite (non-alcoholic!) drink is coffee but not a good idea to drink it at this time of night.


----------



## Harrers

jo662 said:


> Its alright for you lucky retired folk!>
> 
> Have a thought for us workers!:frown2:


That's the point! Since my mother died and I'm now on my own, I've decided to get myself a job. And I found out yesterday that I start work in Gascony on 2nd March. Haven't got my travel instructions yet but will have to put my mh into store before then and sort out what I can carry with me. Have booked mh in for service and MOT tomorrow as it runs out in April.


----------



## jo662




----------



## cabby

Retired, well yes, have done my bit for the tax man, so sod him.>> your turn, enjoy. send those women out to the 24hr Tesco for some.

What is down your back, no rude comments please at this time of night.

cabby


----------



## jo662

Harrers said:


> That's the point! Since my mother died and I'm now on my own, I've decided to get myself a job. And I found out yesterday that I start work in Gascony on 2nd March. Haven't got my travel instructions yet but will have to put my mh into store before then and sort out what I can carry with me. Have booked mh in for service and MOT tomorrow as it runs out in April.


Where is Gascony,and what job are you going to be doing?


----------



## cabby

I am running tests on another comp, but using this monitor, so am off line for some of the time tonight. if I do not answer this is why.

cabby


----------



## jo662

cabby said:


> I am running tests on another comp, but using this monitor, so am off line for some of the time tonight. if I do not answer this is why.
> 
> cabby


You is so techie!:nerd:


----------



## Harrers

jo662 said:


> Where is Gascony,and what job are you going to be doing?


Gascony is the area around Biarritz and Bordeaux. I am starting work for Eurocamp as a Montage assistant (putting up tents etc) and possibly with some driving duties. That is until the middle to end of May when the season starts.

From 30th May, I start work for an adventure holiday group in the Ardeche as a centre assistant (cleaning, grass cutting etc) and some night security work.

Both jobs come with accommodation and the second includes 3 meals a day - not sure about Eurocamp job being fed!

The second job finishes at end of August when hopefully (if I have worked well the first time) Eurocamp will re-employ me to take the tents etc down!


----------



## jo662

Harrers said:


> Gascony is the area around Biarritz and Bordeaux. I am starting work for Eurocamp as a Montage assistant (putting up tents etc) and possibly with some driving duties. That is until the middle to end of May when the season starts.
> 
> From 30th May, I start work for an adventure holiday group in the Ardeche as a centre assistant (cleaning, grass cutting etc) and some night security work.
> 
> Both jobs come with accommodation and the second includes 3 meals a day - not sure about Eurocamp job being fed!
> 
> The second job finishes at end of August when hopefully (if I have worked well the first time) Eurocamp will re-employ me to take the tents etc down!


That sounds good.Be nice for the weather and see a different part of the world.
Good luck with it,and hope you will be able to get online over there so you can lets know how its all going!:grin2:


----------



## cabby

Hey am back, that sounds like a good way to spend the summer.

cabby


----------



## Harrers

Thanks for that! I will try to get online as much as my 3 contract will allow me. I will be living on sites but not sure whether there will be any wifi running pre-season. Of course I won't have all my gear with me like i-Boost for hunting down Fon-spots but will make full use of my fon-app on the phone. 

It's going to be really strange being in France without my mh - I will feel naked!


----------



## jo662

Harrers said:


> Thanks for that! I will try to get online as much as my 3 contract will allow me. I will be living on sites but not sure whether there will be any wifi running pre-season. Of course I won't have all my gear with me like i-Boost for hunting down Fon-spots but will make full use of my fon-app on the phone.
> 
> It's going to be really strange being in France without my mh - I will feel naked!


Pity you couldnt of taken it,as if you got weekends off you could of explored farther a field!


----------



## Harrers

cabby said:


> Hey am back, that sounds like a good way to spend the summer.
> 
> cabby


Yes, I will probably be the oldest member of the team! Will have to keep fit and well so I can pull my weight.


----------



## jo662

Right thats me going,I cant be a night owl tonight.
:frown2:


----------



## Harrers

jo662 said:


> Right thats me going,I cant be a night owl tonight.
> :frown2:


Good night then! Will have to be up early myself to get to the garage for MOT and service.


----------



## barryd

Harrers said:


> Thanks for that! I will try to get online as much as my 3 contract will allow me. I will be living on sites but not sure whether there will be any wifi running pre-season. Of course I won't have all my gear with me like i-Boost for hunting down Fon-spots but will make full use of my fon-app on the phone.
> 
> It's going to be really strange being in France without my mh - I will feel naked!


Would they not let you take the van?

Have a go at Kayaking down the Ardeche. Great fun.


----------



## cabby

Hey barryd what you doing up this time of day.:grin2::grin2:

cabby

Thought I had better say hello but am going to bed, got fed up with the blooming mac mini I am playing around with. it does not want to load up the os and I have tried all I can without going out and buying some extra cables. I am wondering if I can still find my way round a win pc now if it has win 10 as I am falling behind with progress.:frown2::frown2:


----------



## Harrers

barryd said:


> Would they not let you take the van?
> 
> Have a go at Kayaking down the Ardeche. Great fun.


I don't think there will be room for the van and as I will probably be the driver for the Eurocamp team, I will be driving their vehicle and would then have to find a way of moving mine from site to site. I wouldn't want to leave it unattended somewhere while I was moving around so its probably best to put it into store here in Wales (as advised to my insurers).

Yes the camp in the Ardeche is specifically for kayaking in the river and we can use facilities in our time off.

As well as being a lot of fun, it's an opportunity to save some money as I am currently paying between £5 to £12 per night in the mh and will only be paying the storage fee while I am away. Also, I am hoping that whilst I am in France, the house which I am buying there may actually start to happen!


----------



## cabby

Are you not concerned about this Brexit then.:frown2:

cabby


----------



## jo662

Evening all!

Me and me alone by looks of it!:grin2:


----------



## cabby

Looks as if it is just me to turn the wicks down tonight then.:grin2::grin2:

cabby.

not yet fully recovered from my bout of vomiting and diarrhoea. Just wish I could work out where it came from.


----------



## jo662

cabby said:


> Looks as if it is just me to turn the wicks down tonight then.:grin2::grin2:
> 
> cabby.
> 
> not yet fully recovered from my bout of vomiting and diarrhoea. Just wish I could work out where it came from.


Your stomach and bowells I would of thought!>>>


----------



## robbosps

Night owls or night workers...... 

Im a night worker. Its also a peaceful time with no small children running around....... Or the wife.


----------



## Harrers

cabby said:


> Are you not concerned about this Brexit then.:frown2:
> 
> cabby


Sorry Cabby I missed this question when you posted it!

Yes I am concerned about Brexit but I can't afford a house in the UK so if we come out of the EU and I have bought a house in France I will live there as an alien! I am sure people moved to France and Spain before we were in the EU.

I do read on here some of the comments of our members who live in France and will just have to wait and see how things work out.


----------



## cabby

You will get up to date local info about buying and living in France/Spain from those who have done it, will save you a fortune and heartache if you pay attention to the wise comments they post. Plus you get proper answers as well.

cabby


----------



## Harrers

cabby said:


> You will get up to date local info about buying and living in France/Spain from those who have done it, will save you a fortune and heartache if you pay attention to the wise comments they post. Plus you get proper answers as well.
> 
> cabby


Yes I am aware that I will get good advice on here from people in the know. When I have questions I know where to ask. This forum seems to be a fount of knowledge.

Of course there are other websites for expats which I can use as well.


----------



## cabby

anyone still up for any reason.

cabby


----------



## Harrers

cabby said:


> anyone still up for any reason.
> 
> cabby


You posted at 1.58. Just checked my history. I came off MHF at 1.52! Would have liked a brief chat before falling into my pit!


----------



## jo662

No one around tonight?:serious:


----------



## cabby

Will it help if we started early this evening.:laugh::laugh:

cabby


----------



## jo662

Yep,good idea!:grin2:


----------



## jo662

Another quiet night,its getting like a ghost town!:frown2:


----------



## jo662

That s nearly 24 hours me being the top nightowl!>


----------



## dghr272

jo662 said:


> That s nearly 24 hours me being the top nightowl!>


Had to break your run, well it is St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## jo662

dghr272 said:


> Had to break your run, well it is St. Patrick's Day.


Have a good st Patricks day then!:grin2:


----------



## dghr272

Thank you, I have plans to sink a few glasses of black stuff


----------



## cabby

Well that has gone past, I can stop squinting at all the shiny green all over the place.Used to be rather noisy when I lived in London worked a little way from Kilburn and lived in Hammersmith.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Harrers

It's the first Paddy's Day for some time that I haven't had any of the "black stuff"! Not much of it around where I am in France. Not much of anything actually. I am working on a site La Rive near Biscarrosse. We were due to drive to another site near Santander tomorrow but now have Friday and Saturday off and driving to Spain on Sunday. Not sure how I will get to see the rugby as no TV and the internet is not good enough for streaming. My 3 phone is hardly getting any network and to get internet I have to put my mifi device on the roof of the mobile I am currently staying in.

I've been out to do some shopping and have a case of cheap Belgium beer so now just hope that I can stream on Filmon on Saturday. Otherwise I will record on the cloud and download when I next have some decent internet.


----------



## cabby

Well at least you will have something to either celebrate or console yourself with.can you not get it on the radio,

cabby


----------



## Harrers

cabby said:


> Well at least you will have something to either celebrate or console yourself with.can you not get it on the radio,
> 
> cabby


I think I may be able to stream it on iPlayer radio - I assume it's on Radio 5live. I did manage a bit of TV on Filmon earlier so may try and find a better position for the mifi device. Trouble is if it's on the roof it's not plugged in and the battery doesn't last for long. May have to find an extension lead.


----------



## cabby

I suppose that all will be watching BBC for the game.will there be any conflicting comments as usual.

cabby


----------



## cabby

Ok, was it something I said. Am I going to bed without anyone on here commenting on how good their day has been.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## cabby

Looks as if everyone had too much sun today and have sneaked off to bed.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Hi night owls

I'm up with a painful joint, that and the fact Shadow has trouble with his ear so I've creamed it for him so he should settle soon

Hydrocortisone cream seems to be the trick I wish it worked on my joints

I've been banned from taking ibroprofen as it apparently affects my kidney function tests nothing else seems to relieve the inflammation and the pain

Back to the GP next week for yet more blood tests but I'll ask to be referred to a specialist

As Hancock says they have already taken an armful of blood!!! 
Well it's a quiet night on here is it not?????

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Evening/morning all, been up ages, seems I'm all by my own


----------



## cabby

Hi Aldra, sorry to hear that you are suffering still. I went to bed early last night and Kev was up half the night playing on his comp.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I was not up half the night I went back to bed soon after posting and slept like the innocent child I am til 8 o clock.


----------



## aldra

Tired

Most of the family were here

All food taken home, and there was plenty

Julie baked Easter cakes
Easter eggs

Far to many

But the kids

Well they loved it

So there you go

Another Easter 
Alda


----------



## cabby

You have been busy Aldra, are you enjoying the sunshine now, or is it still a madhouse up there.Meant in the best of possible taste.:wink2:
Glad you are back with us again, we missed you.

cabby


----------



## cabby

Thought I would drift around and see if the echo happens again.

I had planned today to start recommissioning the motorhome, had it Mot'd and taxed it, now going to clear out all the lockers of stuff we have not used over the last 2 years. Check out the batteries, they are all 8 years old now, so had my monies worth I think.
The problem is I have to do a clear out of the garage first to store all the gear.I cannot believe what has accumulated over the last year.
However the one good thing is that I refused to store anything in the loft, that has remained empty.There are cans of beer laying in the lockers, might be out of date, will leave them out for the dustmen.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Well I'm of to bed

Awake a 1am

My foot was on fire 

My right leg just to keep up threatened to go into cramp all night and finally did

Poor Albert was up at 5 am
The pain in foot and the cramp In my leg meant couldn't get up from the bed
It's getting beyond a joke now

In pain day and night 

Today, sod the kidneys I took ibroprofin to ease the pain

We are trying tosort the van out 

I've finished the curtains
Albert says theylook good

I haven't yet braved the journey to the van

Not sure I could get in it yet

Aldra


----------



## cabby

I was told that some muscle cramps are brought on through a lack of salt in the body, not sure if that is correct.

Have you tried acupuncture Sandra.for the pain that is.

cabby


----------



## jo662

cabby said:


> I was told that some muscle cramps are brought on through a lack of salt in the body, not sure if that is correct.
> 
> Have you tried acupuncture Sandra.for the pain that is.
> 
> cabby


Lack of salt and dehydration(how ever you spell it)>


----------



## cabby

Thanks for confirming that, but how are we to safely increase one's salt intake.Could it also be through lack of proper exercise.

Where are you Kev, wondering how the new van is getting on.



cabby


----------



## jo662

cabby said:


> Thanks for confirming that, but how are we to safely increase one's salt intake.Could it also be through lack of proper exercise.
> 
> Where are you Kev, wondering how the new van is getting on.
> 
> cabby


Has Kev got his new van?:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cabby said:


> Thanks for confirming that, but how are we to safely increase one's salt intake.Could it also be through lack of proper exercise.
> 
> Where are you Kev, wondering how the new van is getting on.
> 
> cabby


Morning Phil, salt can be a factor in cramp, but make sure no more than 6grams a day, I taste food first then sprinkle a little on if needed, as a lot of processed food does contain salt, not sure if it occurs naturally in anything.

I find it helps with restless legs syndrome, as does getting off your arse  

Van is being tweaked, like any 14 year old van it's had the odd bodge done, so I'm unbodging it.


----------



## cabby

Then as it is 14 years old forget my post about the chassis, as I thought it was an X 250 model.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oh dear, do keep up at the back there boy


----------



## cabby

I do try, but you do tend to be flitting from place to place, one minute you are selling things the next you are not, then you say you are re selling this one, now you sem to be happy with it, you are just like norma jean.only we shall leave out the candle, to save your blushes.:wink2::wink2::frown2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cabby said:


> I do try, but you do tend to be flitting from place to place, one minute you are selling things the next you are not, then you say you are re selling this one, now you sem to be happy with it, you are just like norma jean.only we shall leave out the candle, to save your blushes.:wink2::wink2::frown2:
> 
> cabby


Just keeping you old farts on your toes.

I never said I wasn't happy with it either, only that it's the wrong bigness for our drive, and it has a couple of minor issues to sort out, most of which are now sorted, bloody Smev kitchen tap cost me £68 yesterday, ouch! it had a crack in it, dealer reckoned caused by a bad draining down procedure this winter.


----------



## cabby

Bloody cold and nose dripping is keeping me up tonight, good job I bought some tissues last week when they were on offer.coughing up loads of phlegm as i keep hydrating with water.But at least the sore throat has gone thank goodness, was beginning to sound like Richard Burton.:grin2::grin2:
Anyone still up tonight.This MAN flue is deadly.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lemsip max does it for me.


----------



## cabby

Not allowed that.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cabby said:


> Not allowed that.
> 
> cabby


That's a shame, it turns man flu into woman flu > >

I discovered it about 15 years ago, slightest tickle at the roof of my mouth means I have a cold coming on, 1 Lemsip max each morning for 4-5 days and I'm okay, not symptom free, but I just have a snuffle, not sore throat or runny nose, Liz can be next to me sat sitting suffering, sneezing, coughing blowing her nose, but she prefers to suffer through it and no amount of nagging will make her try it.

I assume it clashes with one of your meds Phil.


----------



## cabby

Yes it does, plus the last thing I need to feel at the moment are hormones nagging.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## cabby

2 o'clock in the morning and I am sat here with mug of tea trying to get rid of restlessness, totally bored with all the drivel I have read and watched on tv and radio. With attitudes that are on show It would be a wonder if Drake would leave his game of bowls for the excitement of a good fight these days.let alone protect the country.
All this palaver over the EU. A simple question surely to settle what we should do is to ask ourselves, If we were not in the EU would we want to join now.What real benefits will we really get and at what cost. As we will never get a true picture or any proper facts to guide us, what else can we do.
I am not saying we should return to imperial measurements, too late anyway. But how many years will it take before we are driving on the wrong side of the road.Next thing will be France insisting we move the Meridian line a couple of inches.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wouldn't that be centimeters ???


----------



## cabby

I'll give it FIVE. 
you may be too young to remember the tv program that comes from.:grin2::grin2:


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cabby said:


> I'll give it FIVE.
> you may be too young to remember the tv program that comes from.:grin2::grin2:
> 
> cabby


Shouldn't that be " Oi'll give it Foive Phil   Janice summat if I recall, 5-6 special maybe.


----------



## cabby

Actually it could well be degrees or minutes, rather than cm.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cabby said:


> Actually it could well be degrees or minutes, rather than cm.
> 
> cabby


Yeah but don't you realise that would take us in a whole new direction.


----------



## cabby

I thought it was..............one direction.>>

cabby


----------



## jo662

You two are soooo old!!>>


----------



## cabby

Yep, that is true.I remember Ration books and sweets not being available.Milk delivered by horse and cart from a churn ladled into the jug you ran down the road with.Bread and milk for tea.fresh eggs from our chickens in the back garden and watching the dog fights in the sky over the local airdrome, Yes I am old. had a funny old life.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## jo662

cabby said:


> Yep, that is true.I remember Ration books and sweets not being available.Milk delivered by horse and cart from a churn ladled into the jug you ran down the road with.Bread and milk for tea.fresh eggs from our chickens in the back garden and watching the dog fights in the sky over the local airdrome, Yes I am old. had a funny old life.:grin2::grin2:
> 
> cabby


If you seen all that you`ve had a good life!:grin2:


----------



## cabby

Possibly a lot better than many others. Although there were some tough times in unusual places.But I am sure I am not alone in that.
Watching the first jet fighter taking off from Biggin hill.Croydon Airport was still open.You got a clip round the ear for riding a bike without lights in the dark.Bomb sites were adventure playgrounds.

cabby

Oh yes common sense is now called PC.


----------



## cabby

Have been catching up on all the recorded tv programs.Now caught up on all the posts on here. Decided to start clearing out the bathroom and lockers ready for a full clean by a young lady who cleans the houses in our area, very good she is too.Then having the outside cleaned.Take it for a spin if not raining and then see if the wife can get in and get from one end to the other to decide if we sell or not.
Have to say we are not looking forward to that and have put it off a couple of times.

cabby


----------



## Harrers

cabby said:


> Have been catching up on all the recorded tv programs.Now caught up on all the posts on here. Decided to start clearing out the bathroom and lockers ready for a full clean by a young lady who cleans the houses in our area, very good she is too.Then having the outside cleaned.Take it for a spin if not raining and then see if the wife can get in and get from one end to the other to decide if we sell or not.
> Have to say we are not looking forward to that and have put it off a couple of times.
> 
> cabby


I wish you every success with that! As you know, from my personal experience with my Mum I found that once I had got her into the MH looking after her was actually easier than at home. Even if you have to help your wife move from A to B the distance between A and B is much shorter. You will have other issues as regards the bed and how to assist in the shower etc but once she is in and can get out again relatively easily then you can look at work-arounds for those.


----------



## aldra

Hope it works out for you both cabby

Such a shame if decreased mobility prevents your travels, even if short distances to view pastures new 

I have as you know, been troubled with mobility lately, but it's still good to be somewhere new 

Better if there is enough warmth to sit outside 

Sandra

I could have joined you all last night as I was awake at 2am, read for a while but couldn't get back to sleep so got up at 6am

Will catch a couple of hours later, first I'll prepare the Sunday dinner, lamb today
Sandra


----------



## jo662

cabby said:


> Have been catching up on all the recorded tv programs.Now caught up on all the posts on here. Decided to start clearing out the bathroom and lockers ready for a full clean by a young lady who cleans the houses in our area, very good she is too.Then having the outside cleaned.Take it for a spin if not raining and then see if the wife can get in and get from one end to the other to decide if we sell or not.
> Have to say we are not looking forward to that and have put it off a couple of times.
> 
> cabby


Good luck Cabby,I hope it works out for you!


----------



## cabby

Put it off today, made the excuse that had no time as Son popped over for coffee and a chat, then Daughter came round and we went shopping at the new Aldi and she joined us for a Chinese take away.Lemon Chicken was delicious.Done a load of washing this evening ready to hang out tom.Emptied the dishwasher and half filled it again.
Watched BGT, then wished I had not bothered.

cabby


----------



## jo662

cabby said:


> Put it off today, made the excuse that had no time as Son popped over for coffee and a chat, then Daughter came round and we went shopping at the new Aldi and she joined us for a Chinese take away.Lemon Chicken was delicious.Done a load of washing this evening ready to hang out tom.Emptied the dishwasher and half filled it again.
> Watched BGT, then wished I had not bothered.
> 
> cabby


You had me till you said you watched BGT! :frown2:


----------



## cabby

Looks like I have lost you again tonight as I watched it again I thought it was a talent show, but I have to admit the Soldier Magician is extremely good and worth watching.otherwise rather boring to be honest.

cabby


----------



## jo662

If that's all the talent there is god help us!:frown2:


----------



## cabby

Well the good news was that a talented person won the BGT. for a change. 

cabby


----------



## cabby

Just posted on ebay a pair of Apple Mac Minis, no not the one I am using now, as that has Win 7 on it as well now.Plus it is an intel i7 and reasonably fast.

When the weather improves hope to get away for a weekend to see if the wife can manage to cope with the van.We will then have to decide if to sell or not.

We are sad tonight as one of her brothers has just passed away only a few days after being found collapsed in his house.Makes one realise how mortal one is.

cabby


----------



## jo662

cabby said:


> Just posted on ebay a pair of Apple Mac Minis, no not the one I am using now, as that has Win 7 on it as well now.Plus it is an intel i7 and reasonably fast.
> 
> When the weather improves hope to get away for a weekend to see if the wife can manage to cope with the van.We will then have to decide if to sell or not.
> 
> We are sad tonight as one of her brothers has just passed away only a few days after being found collapsed in his house.Makes one realise how mortal one is.
> 
> cabby


Only just seen this Cabby.Sorry to hear about your Brother in law!
Iv got my fingers crossed that you can still manage to get away in 
your van together,you must be able to adapt it somehow|!


----------



## cabby

Still up, sitting at my desk with a cup of ta trying to get rid of my indigestion.Already had a couple of pills that took away the pain, yje tea will calm the nerves.well that is the plan that often works.

Anyone else still up.

cabby


----------



## jo662

Yes still up!
Off to bed in minute tho,some of us still have to work!:frown2:


----------



## cabby

ThoughtI would ask if there was anyone else up and about still.As most on here are all tucked up by 9pm.

cabby


----------



## ChrisandJohn

I'm in bed but just checking a few things on my iPad.

Have a good night's sleep, Cabby.


Chris

PS. Is the Early Birds thread still running? I never could have qualified for that!


----------



## cabby

Yes that thread is still running, now called Early birds part 2. cannot remember why. sleep well.

cabby


----------



## jo662

Night night Jimbob :grin2:


----------



## cabby

Good evening to anyone that are still up.

cabby


----------



## ChrisandJohn

cabby said:


> Good evening to anyone that are still up.
> 
> cabby


I'm in bed again.

Good night Cabby

Chris


----------



## cabby

Anyone still awake tonight.Just put the marzipan on the cake, will do the royal icing tom, don't like this roll on stuff at all. Got to make a shopping list for the next two days so the bags are not too heavy .:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Harrers

Evening Cabby! Not seen anyone posting on this thread for months!


----------



## cabby

Yes well a few other old threads have been resurrected so gave this one a fresh airing.>>

cabby


----------



## cabby

Cannot sleep tonight,apparantley I have cellulitis, something to do with he skin and blood underneath the skin-taking anti biotic pills the size of horse pills- all over my left foot and ankle.Ripped muscles and ligaments from knee to toes over a week ago.Trying to catch the wife as she fell.did not stop her but made it less damage to her.
Cannot sleep on my back or my right side.going to sit in my office chair with my foot on a stool and drink tea to restore the balance in body fluids.:wink2:Hopefully get some shut eye as well.
will keep an ey open for night Owls until tea has gone.:grin2:


----------



## JanHank

I hope your asleep by now cabby, I've been awake since 3.45 am it's now 4.52 am and I'm drinking tea.
Sorry to hear about your troubles, sounds very uncomfortable to say the least.
Now I'm going to look back to my threads last year because I want to find the name of one of the stops we made, I expect later I will remember where I've put the written account of the holiday :grin2:
I hope the anti biotic soon takes affect.
Jan


----------



## barryd

Sorry to hear about this Cabby, I hope you and your wife recover ok. Dont like to hear about one of our team suffering. I would have replied last night if I had logged in, usually the last person I converse with on here is Peter (Peribro) as the rest of you are usually tucked up by midnight at the latest. Get well soon the pair of you.


----------



## aldra

Can't sleep
Lay awake for hours and finally decided to get up and potter around a bit
Any one else awake?

Hope you are feeling better cabby 

Sandra


----------

